# RTL Explosiv Bericht Ã¼ber Gamescom 2011 und Gamer..



## Nachtwolf (24. August 2011)

Hier mal ein YT.Link zum RTL Bericht falls ihr ihn nicht gesehen habt. 

Absolut beleidigent und abwertend wie nicht anders zu erwarten.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_ZIVxy4do4

Würde mich intressieren was ihr dazu sagt?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2011)

Habe einmal den Bericht auf RTL gesehen [Boykottiere den Sender eigentlich] und auf 3Sat. Riesiger Unterschied. RTL sucht sich natürlich für die HartzIV gucker und Minderbemittelten die besten Beispiele raus und meint über das Fernsehen Gerüche zu vermitteln. Und für die Aussage des Messebabes hätte ich sie echt schlagen können. Verglichen mit 3Sat echt ein riesen Unterschied. Und bei 3Sat sieht man dank normaler Kameraführung dass die Messe grösstenteils aus normalen Leuten besteht und nicht wie bei RTL.


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2011)

O.M.G.

Wenn es RTL nicht passt, dass man nach 8h in Hallen, wo sicherlich >30° herrschen, etwas "riecht", sollen sie doch Duschen aufbauen, um sich abzukühlen....

Und sorry, bei einem anderem Sender, hatte ich das Gefühl, die eine Hostesse (oder was auch immer sie war), ist Hauptberuflich auch in dem gewissen Gewerbe...

Diese "Studentin" verdient Ihr Geld damit, sich in "aufreizenden" Klamotten vor tausenden Männern zu präsentieren. Wie nannte man den Beruf doch eigentlich gleich?


----------



## Azerak (24. August 2011)

Was erwartet man von so einem Sender? :-)

Man schaue sich nur mal an was dort am Nachmittag läuft. Die kauen den minderbemittelten unserer deutschen Gesellschaft doch nur das vor, was diese hören will.
Nachdenken beim TV schauen? Um Gottes willen! Das wäre ein psychologischer Ironman!
Natürlich gibt es wirklich solche Paradebeispiele von Zockern die aussehen wie der erst beste Penner am hamburger Hauptbahnhof mit denen man
wirklich nicht kommunizieren möchte.

Das ist so und kann niemand leugnen. Aber diese Menschen gibt es auch im "spielefreien" Teil unserer Gesellschaft aber das wird mal wieder unter den Teppich gekehrt.
Denn das will kein RTL Zuschauer hören/sehen! Und eben das ist der Knackpunkt.

Allerdings... Personen wie die von 2min 00sek ... sollten sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen wenn sie sich so im TV sehen.


Ich frage mich allerdings auch was die immer mit "Schlabber T-Shirt" meinen. 
Liebes RTL-Team ~ es ist Sommer! ~ Es ist warm! ~ und jedes 3te T-Shirt bei C&A "schlabbert"~ 
Fraglich was die nicht als ungepflegt und asozial abstempeln würden. :-)

PS: Es ist allerdings nicht nur RTL die so handeln. Schaut euch doch mal Sendungen wie "das Model und der Freak" an.
Wo pseudo Prominente ihr Weltbild auf andere Menschen brennen wollen und sie die einzig normalen sind.
Letztens hat die Alte - achja Jana ina hieß sie - von dem Bro'Sis-Heini - achja Giovanni hieß er- behauptet Kendo sei kein Sport!
Armseelig wie unwissend diese Frau ist!


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. August 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Fraglich was die nicht als ungepflegt und asozial abstempeln würden. :-)



Alles, was weiblich, frisch geduscht, in hautengen Klamotten auf einer Messe die Hostesse mimt.


----------



## Sethia (24. August 2011)

Wie zu erwarten war... RTL & Co halt. Der Wert dieser Sendung kreist irgendwo um den Nullpunkt.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Nachtwolf schrieb:


> Hier mal ein YT.Link zum RTL Bericht falls ihr ihn nicht gesehen habt.
> 
> Absolut beleidigent und abwertend wie nicht anders zu erwarten..
> 
> ...



Boah ist das eine riesen Unverschähmtheit.
Die hätte ich persönlich von der Konvention verwiesen, in aller Öffentlichkeit.

Ich weiß schon warum ich nie für RTL gearbeitet habe. (Zumindest jetzt im Nachhinein).

Als wäre es abartig, dass die Menschen sich mühevolle Kostüme basteln.
Als wäre es unnormal das man in seiner Freizeit auf Konzerten, Events oder Konventions um 9 Uhr Morgens ein Bier trinkt.
Als wäre es üblich, dass man seine Freundin (die nicht immer auch Gamer sein müssen) gegen deren willen zur Gamescon schleift.
Als wäre es unnormal das man heutzutage lange Haare hat.
Als wäre es inaktzeptabel als Mann einen Bart zu tragen.

Das die überhaupt einen solchen Beitrag veröffentlichen dürfen.

Dann suchen sie sich die Schüchternsten Leute raus, oder Leute die Lispeln, oder Leute die nicht gerade ein modelhaftes äußeres haben zum Interview. Beschweren sich über schwitzende Menschen. Das diese Menschen da aber 4 Stunden bei einer üblen Hitze in dichten Schlangen stehen, oder gar wie man sieht in "Zelten" übernachten, wird einfach überspielt. 

und dann verkaufen sie das als den "Durchschnitt der Gamer, die ja alle zurückgeblien sein müssen, um sowas zu spielen". das ist sowas von "Kriminell" was die da treiben... 

Sowas ist in meinen Augen Volksverhetzung gegen Minderheiten (Gut wir sind beileibe keine Minderheit mehr^^).


Kein Wunder das ich diesen Mist genannt Fernsehen mir nicht mehr antue..
Armes armes Deutschland.

Woooahh.. HASS! 



Azerak schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings nicht nur RTL die so handeln. Schaut euch doch mal Sendungen wie "das Model und der Freak" an.



Ähm. Model und Freak und dergleichen sind "Schock-TV-Unterhaltungen" für genau solche Leute wie diese Moderatorin oder diese Laura da Silva eine ist gedacht sind. Und die kaufen sich für manche Folgen richtige angehende Jungschauspieler, um Einschaltquoten zu gewinnen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, weil ich war einer davon (Komplett mit Drehbuch und Gage).

Das ist also ein eher schlechter Vergleich, weil dies hier eine Reportage sein soll, in der (wir) eine Subkultur verleumdet werden, unter dem Deckmantel einen Bericht über die Gameskonvention zu moderieren. 
War die Konvention also für diese Menschen so langweilig, dass sich eine seriöse Berichterstattung
nicht gelohnt hätte, und man es deswegen ins lächerliche zieht, wie damals das Interview bei der NPD, wo der Moderator als Transvestit verkleidet die NPD'ler mit anzöglichen Fragen provoziert hat.

Und solche Leute dürfen bei uns im Land dann Positionen besetzen in denen sie eine Form von Macht ausüben können, oder Schlimmer Politiker sehen sowas, und denken sich nur: "Oh mein Gott die armen verlorenen Kinder brauchen Hilfe, wir müssen das sofort eingrenzen und verbieten". 

Aus dieser Volksverhetzerei entstehen die Fehl-Eindrücke der großen Masse, und dadurch entstehen Begriffe wie Killerspiele überhaupt erst. Absolut Kriminell in meinen Augen, die Verantwortlichen gehören doch echt Verklagt, und eine Richtigstellung sollte bei RTL ausgestrahlt werden.
Solchen Leuten haben wir Sinnloses wie die BPJM zu verdanken, die Medien kontrolliert, weil wir ja alle Amoklaufen, wenn wir rote Pixel sehen... (sind wir Stiere oder was), ich krieg mich echt nicht mehr ein,
sowas von Erwachsenen Menschen, vor allem sie haben nichts absolut nichts über die Konvention gebracht.
Sie haben nichtmal SW:TOR oder so erwähnt. 

Machen sich lustig über die Individualität der Gamescon Besucher, weil diese Kostüme tragen, ich wusste garnicht das Fasching darauf neuerdings ein Monopol hat.

...ist es seltsam das sie Rosa haare hat? ... ist es seltsam das sie ein Kostüm trägt, nein, es ist selsam das sie ein Bier trinkt... schonmal bei Wacken gewesen? Gut ein Bier um 9 ist nichts für jeden, und speziell das lasse ich mal gelten als Kritik.. aber der Rest... 

Die mit den Haarspangen "ab 4:00" ist doch mal total Sexy, zockt sogar Ego-Shooter, die ist ja ein richtiger Traum, dagegen verblasst diese Laura Silva total", wie gerne wär ich dagewesen,...

Warum nur, - Warum... war ich nicht dort, ich hätte dem Kamerateam was gehustet, ehe ich die mit einer Masse an Gamern aus dem Gebäude gejagd hätte, da wäre mir ein Hausverbot oder eine Anzeige auch egal gewesen... das wäre es mir mehr als nur Wert. 

Und diese "Laura da Silva" was die so von sich gibt, ist unglaublich dreist. Lediglich bei der Dame in Rosa hat sie sich etwas zurück gehalten. (Sie spielt Fantasy... ja nee.. sieht ihr Outfit so aus, als hätte sie keine Phantasie??). 
Und wir können absolut nichts dagegen unternehmen... wir müssen uns das einfach gefallen lassen....

Da brauch ich erstmal einen ordentlichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (24. August 2011)

Das ist doch (mal wieder) der größte mist dens gibt!
Einfach mal wieder alle unter eine kategorie stecken!
Und ja total, die Cosplayer sind alle total gestört und sollten eingewiesen werden /facepalm
Soetwas unqualifiziertes habe ich selbst schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...


Ach und btw alle die sich an fasching verkleiden sind auch verrückt!

Gruß von einem angeblich ungewaschenen Nerd!


----------



## Jordin (24. August 2011)

Das Fernsehen, in diesem Fall vertreten durch RTL, ist doch nur die verlassene Ex und will ein bisschen Rache.

 Sobald man _ingame _Werbeblöcke schalten kann, steigt die Akzeptanz und das Ansehen des gemeinen Gamers. Dementsprechend wird sich die Berichterstattung verändern und auf eine andere »Randgruppe« konzentrieren. Alles ne Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ist auf jedenfall mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel dafür, warum ich die Einstellung habe die ich immer vertrete.
Warum ich mich Permanent über unsere Medien und unsere Politik ärgere, ja gewißermaßen sogar der Grund, warum ich extrem lange Haare habe,
und trotzdem versuche immer und überall Eitel und gepflegt aufzutreten, nur um solchen Leuten zu beweisen, das "wir" die besseren Menschen sind. Schließlich künnen wir auch "Eingebildet" und "selbstgefällig" mit Scheuklappen rumlaufen, und diese "normalos" als Neandertaler abtun, die nichtmal den Unterschied eines Handys und eines Toasters verstehen.

Kaum zu glauben.. aber ich rege mich darüber noch immer auf. 

Deswegen bezeichne ich auch jeden "Gamer" immer nur als "E-Sportler" weil ich finde das Gaming locker in der Schublade von Schach als "Geistiger Sport" gilt, und ich mir davon verspreche das der Begriff E-Sportler mehr aktzeptanz findet, als der Begriff Gamer.

Vielleicht sollte ich solchen Menschen wie dieser Laura und Berichterstattern wie RTL sogar dankbar sein, ich wäre Heute nicht der der ich bin.

Wäre echt toll, wenn wir da irgendwie gegen vorgehen könnten, und RTL bloßstellen könnten.

Ich meine, kann doch echt nicht sein, das war ja nichtmal Hartz4 TV, sondern die größte Gamingkonvention, ich meine ich gehe doch auch nicht auf die IAA, und frag die Leute da, ob sie auch mit öligen Fingern ins Bett gehen, oder ob sie schon öfter Sex mit ihren Autos hatten, oder so einen Mist.

In was für einer Welt leben wir hier eigentlich.... - nichtmal ein kleines Wort über irgendwelche Highlights wurde verloren. Unwissende Zuschauer bekommen nichtmal mit was wir da alle eigentlich wollen, oder was die Firmen da tun, sieht ja so aus als wäre es das jährliche Treffen der Grotesken und Bekloppten Jungfrauen Deutschlands... als bräuchten wir alle ganz dringend Hilfe und betreuung.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. August 2011)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung und der Bericht ist mal wieder ein Vorzeige-Exemplar für RTL - ich guck den Sender nur wenn Boxen ist und das dann leider dort kommt und selbst da nervt es ungemein - allein diese Pseudo-Promis die am Rand befragt werden - ogottogott.
ABER: schon mal in anderen Ländern gewesen und dort die Sender + Presse gesehen ? Dort geht es mal aber noch viel schlimmer zu, da ist RTL sowas von harmlos.Wir können froh sein, daß es hier in D noch recht gesittet abläuft, wobei die Tendenz nach unten zeigt vom Niveau her. Die Medien richten sich halt nach der Masse.
Zu uns "Gamern" hat man sowieso eine eher negative Haltung, wobei auch die Spiele-Magazine und Entwickler nicht so unschuldig sind, denn alle paar Monate hole ich mir ne Gamer-Zeitschrift zum blättern und die meisten neuen Spiele sind eig. nur Gewalt-Spiele. Kaum was neues kommt auf den Markt, was nicht mit abballern oder Krieg zu tun hat, das erschreckt selbst mich.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2011)

Und diest ist der Grund warum ich kein RTL gucke und jedem der mir erzählt das hab ich doch auf RTL gesehen. Erstmäl erkläre er sollte aufhören den Märchen Sender zu sehen. Unglaublich wie sie es schaffen keinen Ahnung zu haben, irgendetwas zu erzählen was vorne und hinten nicht stimmt und dann eine Expertin die sich ja auch super auskennt zu befragen. Ich bin mir sicher das unsere Tolle Studentin, die voll den Durchblick hat und schon in der Lage ist die Gamer in Kategorieren einzuordnen auch RTL guckt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. August 2011)

Seid froh, dass dieser Thread Diskussionspotential mit sich bringt, sonst würde ich ihn dicht machen und ZAM darum bitten, RTL2 auf die Zensturliste zu setzen...
Was für ein Schund. Da Plage ich mich dann doch lieber mit den Flöhen meines Hundes rum, bevor ich mir so einen Bericht noch einmal reinziehen muss.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Das ist echt... schrecklich. Ich finds schlimm, dass man gesamte Subkulturen (Die Gamer sind ja nicht die ersten... was haben die Goths schon leiden müssen dank RTL & Co!) öffentlich derart verleumden kann und das alles erlaubt ist... Wäre es eine einzelne Privatperson, käme auf RTL eine Millionenklage zu, aber bei einer geschlossenen Gemeinschaft geht es? 

Mir fehlen ganz ehrlich gesagt die Worte dazu. Das ist einfach... nur traurig, dass es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die diesen gestellten Scheiß glauben.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Wer halt "anders" ist, wird halt bei Sendern wie RTL negativ dargestellt. 
Für viele Menschen sind Gamer einfach nur Leute, die kein echtes Leben haben, stinken usw. RTL will natürlich Zuschauer haben und bringt dann so einen Mist.
RTL kann man einfach nicht ernst nehmen. (Artikel von 20min.ch über die Sendungen von RTL)
Die haben da sicher einfach Leute befragt, bis jemand die Antworten gab, die sie wollten. Natürlich sind ja dann alle so.
Leider gibt es dann auch noch die Leute, die das alles glauben.

Zu der Stundentin muss man ja auch nicht viel sagen. Sie ging ja sicher alle 30 Minuten duschen, damit sie auch sicher immer gut riecht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2011)

Das Traurig an der ganzen Sachen ist doch nicht der Beitrag, sondern das die Leute das auch noch glauben! 
Und zu der Studentin sry meine Freundin sieht 30 mal besser aus.


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2011)

Sorry, aber dazu kann ich mir eine Bemerkung nicht verkneifen:

Ihr wollt in einem anderen Thread einen User dazu ermuntern, seinen 18. Geburtstag im Puff zu verbringen, weil ihr ja alle so unglaublich aufgeklärte Lebemänner seid, aber tut dann hier so, als wäre eine Hostess mit einer Prostituierten gleichzusetzen? Kommt mal wieder runter.

Solche Jobs werden teilweise über stinknormale Modelagenturen gebucht und sind moralisch absolut nicht verwerflich. Man steht halt herum und sieht nett aus, mehr nicht. Und die Outfits suchen sich die Mädels auch nicht aus. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen, weil ich in diesem Jahr einen Promotion-Job auf einem Festival gemacht habe und mit meinem knallroten Windbreaker wie eine Leuchtreklame aussah.

Was das Mädel von sich gibt, ist eine Sache, aber nur weil sie mit ihrem Aussehen (ob das nun euer Geschmack ist oder nicht) Geld verdient, ist sie sicherlich keine Nutte.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was das Mädel von sich gibt, ist eine Sache, aber nur weil sie mit ihrem Aussehen (ob das nun euer Geschmack ist oder nicht) Geld verdient, ist sie sicherlich keine Nutte.



Ich lege den Beteiligten deswegen nun auch nahe, solche Unterstellungen hier zu unterlassen. Und jetzt schaue ich mir mal den Geburtstagsthread an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Zam strikes again!
Dieser Post wurde freundlicherweise auf obigen Hinweis selbst entfernt.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Das Imperium schlägt zurück!

Was soll ich noch Sinnvolles zu diesem sinnlosen und menschenverachtenden Beitrag von RTL sagen? Wurde schon alles gesagt.


----------



## kramdose (24. August 2011)

Das was RTL mal wieder von sich gegeben hat ist der grösste Mist.Vor allen Dingen sollte man eigentlich hinter seinem Job stehen aber das tut die Laura auf gar keinen Fall.Klarer Fall von Job verfehlt!!!!aber vielleicht hat sie sich ja erhofft bei RTL einen Job zu bekommen wenn man sch....labert??Denn bei RTL sind ja nur solche Mitarbeiter....

Aber ob wir nun meckern oder nicht RTL wird mal wieder mit diesem Schund durchkommen wie immer!!!LEIDER


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Zu uns "Gamern" hat man sowieso eine eher negative Haltung, wobei auch die Spiele-Magazine und Entwickler nicht so unschuldig sind, denn alle paar Monate hole ich mir ne Gamer-Zeitschrift zum blättern und die meisten neuen Spiele sind eig. nur Gewalt-Spiele. Kaum was neues kommt auf den Markt, was nicht mit abballern oder Krieg zu tun hat, das erschreckt selbst mich.






Skatero schrieb:


> Wer halt "anders" ist, wird halt bei Sendern wie RTL negativ dargestellt.
> Für viele Menschen sind Gamer einfach nur Leute, die kein echtes Leben haben, stinken usw. RTL will natürlich Zuschauer haben und bringt dann so einen Mist.



Das ist ja genau der springende Punkt.
Realismus und Blut oder gar Gewalt in Spielen wäre völlig bedeutungslos für die Masse, wenn diese eben nicht Dank der Medien diese Meinung von uns hätte. Versteht ihr, würden wir nicht als "zurückgebliebene" und "gefährliche Kranke" dargestellt werden, gäbe es Begriffe nicht wie Killerspiele und Amokläufer deren Amoklauf mit Marilyn Manson oder eben mit Counterstrike entschuldigt werden würde, dann wären wir Gamer als E-Sportler so anerkannt wie Schach-Turnier-Spieler, dann gäbe es keine BPJM, und wir könnten soviel Sinnlose Gewalt in Spielen haben wie den Designern es beliebt, da eben die Menschen ein reales Bild von uns hätten.

Das sind genau die Folgeerscheinungen die wir denen zu verdanken haben.
Wir bekommen gekürzte Spiele, weil man uns Beschützen muss, weil wir ja alle zu Minderbemittelt sind, um Fiktion und Realität zu trennen.

Genau deswegen bin ich sozusagen in diesem Sinne also für Gewalt in Spielen (also in Anführungszeichen natürlich, ich brauche kein schwachsinniges Blutbad ala Kingpin), aber Realismus bis zu einem gewissen Grad, ist nunmal bei manchen Spielen positiv für das Spielerlebnis (Nichtmal Droiden kann man mit einem Lischtschwert entsprechend bearbeiten), oder im Falle von Shootern auch taktisch, weil man eben sieht, aha ich hab schüsse gehört, laufe um die Ecke und dort ist Blut,also sind die "Schützen" wohl die Treppe raufgerannt. 

Außerdem ist das wieder so ein Punkt:

Auf der einen Seite regen sich die Leute auf, da ist Blut in einem Ego-Shooter.
Wenn ich die Nachrichten Sehe, oder manchen Actionfilm (oder gar Antikrigesfilme) dann fließen mir Gedärme und Blutfontänen geradezu aus dem Fernseher entgegen, (gerade unsere Schock-Nachrichten und Bildzeitungen sind da extremer als so ziemlich jedes Computerspiel. Warum verbieten wir also nicht die Nachrichten? Aber das stört natürlich Niemanden, denn das ist ja Legitim da Nachrichten und Bildzeitung für die Normalen Menschen geschaffen wurden, die ja Geistig noch Gesund sind.

Die ganze Diskussion mit Gewalt in Spielen gibt es ja nur, weil man Amokläufe damit entschuldigt, 
um zum Beispiel im Falle Erfurt nicht zugeben zu müssen, was die waren Gründe waren.

Im Prinzip werden wir damit also gleich doppelt bestraft.


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2011)

Warum die Aufregerei? Auch hier im Thread wird gerne ein bestimmtes Bild der RTL-Zuschauer "gebastelt": Das Publikum sei hirnlos, bestehe zum größten Teil aus Hartz-IV-lern und glaube so ziemlich jeden Scheiß.
Dann dürfen die sich doch auch ihre Vorurteile zusammenbasteln, oder? Immerhin muß RTL ja auch was tun, damit ihre Zuschauer das Gefühl haben, sie seien nicht das unterste Ende der sozialen Nahrungskette.

Daß gerade das Privat-TV dem Konkurrenten Computer-Spiele nicht gerade positiv gegenübersteht, dürfte altbekannt sein. Es ist natürlich schon fast satirisch, wenn man wie hier versucht, ein bestimmtes Bild der Kunden der Konkurrenz-Industrie zu vermitteln, während man selbst den Ruf des "Unterschichten-TVs" weg hat. 

Und ich gebe Deanne absolut recht: Wie verspießt und daneben muß man sein, um eine Hostess als "Nutte" zu bezeichnen? Das klingt ja fast so, als würde der getroffene Hund auf gleichem Niveau zurückbellen...


----------



## Katzenwerfer (24. August 2011)

Ich hab gar nicht gewusst wie asozial, ecklig und widerlich wir Gamer doch sind... aber vielen dank an RTL!

Ich hör besser gleich für immer auf mit zocken und werd lieber Hooligan oder rechtsradikal, die duschen jeden morgen und rasieren sich wenigstens ne Glatze.
Was man da alles an "Haircair" spart, die man als Gamer eh nicht zu Hause hat.

Aber immer abends die Springer polieren und jeden Ausländer, den man sieht, klatschen is auf Dauer auch bissle nervig schätz ich.


----------



## Laxera (24. August 2011)

ok....

eigentlich dachte ich mir:

schaust du mal ob deine mit buffies übertreiben, aber jetzt muss ich - leider *aufreg* - sagen, das alle die hier bisher gepostet haben recht haben 

schon schlimm das - eigentlich sollte man gegen RTL vorgehen, denn das ist eindeutig DISKRIMINIERUNG (die doch eigentlich strafbar ist?) und DIFFAMIERUNG, wie jemand schon sagte, mach das mit ner einzelperson und du kriegst ne klage die sich gewaschen hat (u.a. eben wegen diskriminierung, rufmord, verleumdung etc.).....

zu "uns gamern":

also übergewicht mag zwar bei spielern mehr verbreitet sein als in der "masse", aber andererseits sind viele spieler auch hoch intelligent etc. ich meine wenn man sieht was spieler die anfangs auch nur gezockt haben später z.B. alles an mods - z.B. für half life - raus gebracht haben und das dieselben "zocker" die ja so assozial währen und stinken würden, jetzt bei großen spielefirmen (oder sogar bei ganz "normalen" soft- und hardwarefirmen) arbeiten und mehr geld verdienen als jeder wirkliche assi, dann kann man die aussage die RTL hier tätigt (spieler=assoziale schmarozzer) nicht bestätigen.....

ausserdem: es ist klar das die die extrem beispiele sich rausgesucht haben  - anstatt vernünftig zu berichten (spielehighlights, gut aussehende stände etc.)

mfg LAX
ps: RTL sollte man zum mars schießen - ohne sauerstoffgeräte


----------



## WesTroxX (24. August 2011)

scheiße... hätte ich mich doch bloß in meiner pubertät für den rasierer entschieden, dann würde ich jetzt nicht stinken, würde auf mein äußeres achten, wäre kein freak für die gesellschaft, würde sport machen, kein durchgeknallter ballerfan sein und hätte eine freundin...rtl weiss genau wie es um uns zocker steht  

man sollte die wirklich dafür hart in rechenschaft ziehen, kann nicht sein dass man so von diesen spacken beleidigt wird -.-


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Warum die Aufregerei? Auch hier im Thread wird gerne ein bestimmtes Bild der RTL-Zuschauer "gebastelt": Das Publikum sei hirnlos, bestehe zum größten Teil aus Hartz-IV-lern und glaube so ziemlich jeden Scheiß.
> Dann dürfen die sich doch auch ihre Vorurteile zusammenbasteln, oder? Immerhin muß RTL ja auch was tun, damit ihre Zuschauer das Gefühl haben, sie seien nicht das unterste Ende der sozialen Nahrungskette.
> 
> 
> Und ich gebe Deanne absolut recht: Wie verspießt und daneben muß man sein, um eine Hostess als "Nutte" zu bezeichnen? Das klingt ja fast so, als würde der getroffene Hund auf gleichem Niveau zurückbellen...



Ja, das ist auch vollkommen richtig. immerhin habe ich ja auch versucht, auf gleicher Argumentativer Ebene den Spieß umzudrehen, wenn wir also alle stinkende Nerds sein sollen, die nicht Lebensfähig sind, dann sind die anderen nur Clone, Kopien und zurückgebliebene Sklaven der Gesellschaft.

Zweifellos hast du mit deiner Aussage recht, aber es ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich mich nicht absichtlich auf das selbe Niveau zu begeben (Beispiel mein Vergleich mit der IAA, oder mein Vergleich zwischen der geklonten Blondine die sich Meinungen über die Dame in dem bezaubernden Rosa Dress äußerst, dich ich wiederrum verdammt Attraktiv finde.

Wie gesagt: Wenn diese Leute einen RTL Beitrag sehen und dannn denken wir sind alle Minderbemittelt, dann könnte es ja nur zu gut sein, dass vielleicht diese Leute selber Minderbemittelt sind wenn sie das glauben.

Sicherlich ist diese Auge um Auge Mentalität nicht gerade in Ordnung, aber ich sehe uns zumindest auf Seite derer die reagieren, während die Kritik an uns ja das agieren war. es ist also irgendwo noch Kausalität wenn ich mich verbal revanchiere, schließlich haben wir nicht angefangen deren Hobbys zu kritisieren. (Aber das schweift eigentlich etwas weit ab ^^).


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2011)

Ach auf RTL kommt noch was anderes außer Formel 1? Uff, das ist mir neu!


----------



## Azerak (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ähm. Model und Freak und dergleichen sind "Schock-TV-Unterhaltungen" für genau solche Leute wie diese Moderatorin oder diese Laura da Silva eine ist gedacht sind. Und die kaufen sich für manche Folgen richtige angehende Jungschauspieler, um Einschaltquoten zu gewinnen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung, weil ich war einer davon (Komplett mit Drehbuch und Gage).
> 
> Das ist also ein eher schlechter Vergleich,




Da hast du leider nicht zu ende nachgedacht ;-)


Denn der Vergleich ist in keinster weise schlecht. Ob es nun eine Reportage oder eine wie du es nennst "Schock-TV-Unterhaltung" ist, ist in diesem Zusammenhang vollkommen egal. Denn beide zielen darauf ab eine Gruppe von Menschen schlecht dazustellen und diese mit der gesellschaftlichen Norm die der Sender für das einzig wahre hält zu vergleichen und so noch weiter in den Schmutz zu ziehen.

Wo genau ist nun der Unterschied zu der Reportage? Und nun komm mir nicht mit der Begründung dass bei der Reportage eine ganze Szene schlecht da steht.
Die Anzahl der Personen ist dabei vollkommen egal - es ist niveaulos diese Menschen als Pack abzustempeln.


----------



## BlizzLord (24. August 2011)

Was regt ihr euch noch drüber auf?
RTL erfüllt ihr Ziel und zieht die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich.

Ist halt Klischee Fernsehen aus der Senderliste löschen und gut ist.

PS: Die RTL Zuschauer dann in einen Topf stecken und meckern das sie uns Gamer auch in einen stecken ist schon sehr hinterlistig.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2011)

Ich denke, das meiste wurde bereits gesagt.

Zurecht sind hier die meisten Gamer empört, werden sie doch pauschal in eine Schublade geworfen -oder viel mehr in drei.
Die Kategorien, die da zur differenzierung dienen sind natürlich völlig schwachsinnig. Man kann Menschen nicht so genau differenzieren, wie sie wirklich sind.

Und Körperpflege (wie wir in dem anderen Eitelkeits-Thread ja auch schon festgestellt haben) ist eben total subjektiv. Der eine findet einen Bart nicht gepflegt, der andere empfindet es als "gepflegt".

Ich hasse es, wenn versucht wird, Menschen so einzuteilen und ihr Verhalten und ihre Äußerlichkeiten in Rahmenpakete zu stopfen.
Das funktioniert einfach nicht, das hat vor 100 Jahren nicht funktioniert und das wird es auch niemals. Gerade so Leute wie Journalisten (denn bei RTL arbeiten ja Journalisten, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) sind doch eigentlich intelligente Menschen, die müssten doch wissen, dass diese Art der Berichterstattung total unsachlich ist.

Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2011)

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Leute sich von RTL interviewen lassen können. Ich würde die zum Teufel jagen wenn dir mir mit so nem RTL Mikro ankämen!


----------



## Lakor (24. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Leute sich von RTL interviewen lassen können. Ich würde die zum Teufel jagen wenn dir mir mit so nem RTL Mikro ankämen!



Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich mir so eine Chance entgehen lassen.

Ich denke so einen normalen RTL-"Reporter" kann man noch besser auf den Arm nehmen als einen Zeugen Jehovas.

Ich fänd es wirklich interessant denen mal in einem Interview den Kopf zu verdrehen und denen auf rhetorische Art und Weise selber das Wort im Mund umzudrehen. Schließlich ist ja von Anfang an klar, welche Aussagen sie hören wollen. Wenn man dann in die ganz andere Richtung geht und wenn man sie dann ein kleines Stückchen durch provokante Antworten reizt würde definitiv ein interessantes, aber wahrscheinlich niemals ausgestrahltes, Gespräch entstehen


----------



## Deathstyle (24. August 2011)

http://gameone.de/blog/2011/8/senf-ab-rtl-vs-nerds


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2011)

Was soll man zu dem Beitrag sagen? RTL sendet auch nur das, was Quoten bringt, ergo was die Zielgruppe sehen will. Und wenn das nunmal irgendwelche unrasierten, ungepflegten, schwitzenden und stinkenden Nerds sind - who cares? In dem ihr euch hier aufregt hat RTL schon mit ihrer Provokation gewonnen. Und außerdem - wen interessiert bitte die Meinung eines RTL-Zuschauers? Vielleicht das Arbeitsamt, aber mich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Auf gar keinen Fall würde ich mir so eine Chance entgehen lassen.
> 
> Ich denke so einen normalen RTL-"Reporter" kann man noch besser auf den Arm nehmen als einen Zeugen Jehovas.
> 
> Ich fänd es wirklich interessant denen mal in einem Interview den Kopf zu verdrehen und denen auf rhetorische Art und Weise selber das Wort im Mund umzudrehen. Schließlich ist ja von Anfang an klar, welche Aussagen sie hören wollen. Wenn man dann in die ganz andere Richtung geht und wenn man sie dann ein kleines Stückchen durch provokante Antworten reizt würde definitiv ein interessantes, aber wahrscheinlich niemals ausgestrahltes, Gespräch entstehen



Wird nicht gesendet.


----------



## xxardon (24. August 2011)

Hier wird einfach nur die Menschenwürde missachtet. Rtl akzeptiert diese Menschen nicht obwohl sie anderen Menschen keinen Schaden zufügen...
3 Uhr Morgens ein Bier trinken, nein wie Schrecklich? O.o (bestimmt war es nicht mal 3 Uhr Morgens...) 
Der Humor kommt überhaupt nicht lustig...
"Man fällt eher auf wenn man nicht verkleidet ist"? Mehr Prozent sind sicherlich nicht verkleidet... 
Bei 1:23 "Ein buntes was auch immer"... Aha und die Blue Man Group ist natürlich gleich die hohe Kunst (Nichts gegen die!!!) 
"Kaufe ich mir von meinem Taschengeld lieber ein Rasierer oder nicht doch ein Computerspiel?" Nicht lustig, der bei 1:50 sieht mir eigentlich auch als einer aus der eher Wert auf sein äußeres legt... 
Und ab 1:56 wurde es mir einfach zuviel -.-*... Suchen sich extra diesen Menschen aus und fragen:" Wie viel Gedanken machst du dir um dein Styling". Ab da wurde die Menschenwürde wohl nicht mehr unantastbar was?
Er sagte auch; Er ist so wie er ist... Und das finde ich auch gut so!... Und dann fangen die auch noch an zu fragen ob jemand ne Freundin hat... Vllt isser Schwul, will keine Beziehung etc.? Aber anscheinend ist es schon heutzutage normal eine Freundin zu haben... Die Frauen da sind sowieso ******... Haha, und die bei 4:09 sieht ja besser als die ***** aus  
Naja mehr gibt´s von mir aus auch nicht zu sagen...


----------



## Lakor (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wird nicht gesendet.



Wie ich bereits selber vermutete


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

Der anfangs in dem Video eingeblendete Link funktioniert nicht? Auch über Google komme ich auch nicht die Seite ... wohl überlastet ^^

Naja ich finde, wir sollte den Beitrag alle mal melden, mich würde interessieren, ob es eine Reaktion hervorruft.

programmbeschwerde.de

Drecksbeitrag btw ...

&#8364;: alle die hier mitmeckern bekommen erstmal ein + von mir


----------



## Zizl (24. August 2011)

Beschwert euch sachlich auf http://www.programmbeschwerde.de/programmbeschwerde-1 !


----------



## Ennia (24. August 2011)

Naja, als ich die GamesCom betrat war das erste, das mir in den Kopf kam: NERDALAMR! Muss ich offen und ehrlich zugeben. Unter der Woche spiele ich auch gut und gerne mal zwei, drei Stunden am Computer, aber am Wochenende bleibt er meistens aus, weil ich dann unter Menschen gehe  

Verwarlosung, und davon kann man bei dem Anblick ohne weiteres reden, hat nichts mit Gaming zu tun. Wenn man schon mal außer Haus geht, dann kann man sich auch ein weing zurecht machen und evtl. auch mal duschen vorher. Die Gerüche vereinzelter Besucher waren nicht gerade angenehm.

Das Cosplay find ich witzig und ich habe einen gewissen Respekt vor diesen Leuten - da steckt ne menge Arbeit dahinter! sowas finde ich sogar lobenswert und den Typen im Assassin Outfit (habt ihr sicherlich gesehen) hab ich sogar darauf angesprochen.

und außerdem: *wer schaut sich RTL explosiv an ?!*


----------



## TheGui (24. August 2011)

OK, 40sek gesehen und lust drauf bekommen nen loch in meinen Monitor zu treten... wieso?


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

jetzt geht es bei mir auch - ich lasse euch mal an meiner Beschwerde teilhaben

Vorname - zoizz
Nachname - buffed
Haken bei Programmgrundsätze
19. August 2011 um 18.00 Uhr
Programm - RTL
Sendung - Explosiv

Bemerkungen
- Abwertung und Beleidigung aller Computerspieler
- Schaffung von Vorurteilen
- eindeutig subjektive Berichterstattung
- suggeriert dem Zuschauer eine Asozialität aller Computer- und Konsolennutzer


Do it!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Ich würd mich auch gern beschweren aber die seite ist irgendwie down xD


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Das Problem habe ich auich gerade. Muss man da denn seine echten Daten angeben? Ich hoffe nicht, das schmeckt mir nicht. Wenngleich es "Nur" der Name ist.


----------



## Minatrix (24. August 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mal außer Haus geht, dann kann man sich auch ein weing zurecht machen und evtl. auch mal duschen vorher. Die Gerüche vereinzelter Besucher waren nicht gerade angenehm.




*hust* also, ich war zurecht gemacht, nachdem ich aber 40 Minuten bei gefühlten 35 Grad in einem extrem vollen Zug gepresst nach Köln gefahren bin, dort nach 20 Minuten praller Sonne ersteinmal ums halbe Gelände geschickt wurde und dann entlich mit fast 2STunden verspätung in der hoffnungslos überfüllten und extrem warmen Halle angekommen bin war ich nass, da hilft kein Deo, da hätte nur Duschen und umziehen was gebracht, mitten in Köln Deutz/Messe ehr schlecht zu machen, oder? *kopfschüttel* Und mal ehrlich, ich habe eine recht gesunde transpiration, die armen Menschen die nur beim Anblick von Sonne nasse Shirts haben sollten wir alle einfach in den Keller sperren?

LG Mina die jetzt erstmal Duschen geht


----------



## Caps-lock (24. August 2011)

Ich finds auch schonmal großartig, dass sie sich direkt mal wiedersprechen ^^.
Denn wie ein nervösgemachter Nerd, der Angst vor Mädels hat wirkt der Typ bei 2:46 nicht.

Und auch schön, dass man am ersten Arbeitstag, nach nur ein paar Stunden sofort völlig Fremde Menschen ver ähm beurteilen kann.

Hat Laura ihren Job eigentlich noch ? ^^ Weil irgendwie würde ich eine Person hochkant rauswerfen, die ich einstelle um meine Zielgruppe zu bespaßren und die diese Zielgruppe beleidigt...

Was für ne Messehostess ist das denn bitte, die direkt Leute beleidigt...

Der Typ mit den langen Haaren bei 3.41 wird sich haufenweise Gedanken um sein Aussehen machen und auch Ewigkeiten morgens im Bad brauchen ^^.
Der Mann ist nicht unrasiert, der hat einen Bart ^^.
Und der sieht immerhin gepflegt aus (so wie eben ein Quasivollbart aussehen kann).
Weiterhin hat er sehr ordentliche lange Haare, die offensichtlich auch extrem pflegt, da sie selbst an den Spitzen genau null verfilzt sind.
Bekleidet ist er mit sauberer Kleidung, die numal seinem Stiel entspricht und damit ist er 100% korrekt angezogen.
ÜBer die weissen Tennissocken lässt sich streiten.


----------



## Bastikch (24. August 2011)

Also ich gebe ich einfach nichts darauf was die berichten. Aber als ein Freund mir das Gestern geschickt hat habe ich mich wirklich aufgeregt Oo.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

So.. Beschwerde hab ich geschrieben, auch wenn es nichts bringt vermutlich... es geht ums Prinzip! 



> Der Bericht, den Sie gezeigt haben, war in höchstem Maße diffamierend gegenüber der gesamten Subkultur der E-Sportler, bezeichnete hunderttausende von "Gamern" als unhygienische, introvertierte und beinahe asoziale Süchtige. Als eine Frau, die selbst zum Zeitvertreib durchaus Computerspiele spielt und auch das von Ihnen diffamierte Cosplay (Das Verkleiden als eine bekannte Person aus einem Spiel/Einer Serie/einem Comic, das übrigens auch auf Anime/Mangaconventions wie der Connichi in Kassel, ganz zu schweigen von Comicconventions in Amerika sehr beliebt ist) hin und wieder betreibt, fühle ich mich von diesem Beitrag aufs höchste beleidigt und verleumdet. Weder ist ein Großteil der "Gamer" süchtig nach den Spielen, noch sind wir alle ein asozialer, Hartz IV beziehender Haufen, die dem Sozialstaat auf der Tasche liegen. Die von Ihnen herausgepickten Beispiele wurden bewusst ausgewählt, um ein negatives Licht auf unsere Community zu werfen, was eine in höchstem Maße subjektive und somit, wie Sie als Journalisten sicherlich wissen, schlechte Berichterstattung ist.
> Dass ein großer Teil der Leute, was sage ich, der größte Teil der Leute, die Videospiele spielen, vielleicht Familie haben, arbeiten, und ganz normale Menschen sind, wird durch Ihren Beitrag völlig in den Hintergrund gedrängt. Durch Ihre einseitige und beleidigende Berichterstattung haben Sie es in fünf Minuten und 24 Sekunden geschafft, eine gesamte Szene, ja schon Subkultur dieser Zeit auf ein Maß herabzuwürdigen, das, hätte es sich um eine Einzelperson mit gut bezahlten Anwälten gehandelt, eine millionschwere Klage nach sich gezogen hätte.
> Meine Gratulation.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. August 2011)

hab ich das in diesem Thread bisher übersehen ?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wf_RhPSuuas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenns unpassend ist, bitte entfernen


----------



## Bloodletting (24. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> So.. Beschwerde hab ich geschrieben, auch wenn es nichts bringt vermutlich... es geht ums Prinzip!



Was denkste, was da los ist, wenn an die 1000 Beschwerden eingereicht werden?
Ist ja nicht irgendeine Emanze, die sich durch einen Nippel in ihrer Weiblichkeit gekränkt fühlt.
Das sind tausende Gamer, die in diesem Bericht denunziert, diffamiert, bloß gestellt usw. wurden.


----------



## Manaori (24. August 2011)

Gt, wenn es mehr sind... wer wei´was kommt


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Meine beschwerde is nu auch raus hoffen wir mal das es was bringt!  Obwohl ich auch nicht dran glaub.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was denkste, was da los ist, wenn an die 1000 Beschwerden eingereicht werden?
> Ist ja nicht irgendeine Emanze, die sich durch einen Nippel in ihrer Weiblichkeit gekränkt fühlt.
> Das sind tausende Gamer, die in diesem Bericht denunziert, diffamiert, bloß gestellt usw. wurden.



Und? RTL hetzt auch gegen hunderttausende H4-Empfänger. Interessiert doch eigentlich keinen. Morgen haben es die Leute eh wieder vergessen.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Gt, wenn es mehr sind... wer wei´was kommt



Wenn ich ja mal auf die Seite kommen würde...

Selbst ne gute Freundin von mir, die wirklich sehr selten mal was zockt, hat sich über diesen Bericht aufgeregt - meine Wenigkeit natürlich auch. Mal ganz abgesehen, dass diese "Nachrichtensendungen" aufgemacht sind wie die Bildzeitung als Fernsehformat, find ich es einfach unter aller Kanone, was alleine die Moderatorin von sich gibt - sicherlich abgelesen vom Teleprompter, dessen Lauftext vorher von Redakteuren geschrieben wurde, trotzdem ist es keine neutrale, geschweige denn sachliche Moderation.
Dem Kommentator könnte man ja eventuell noch einen ironischen Ton andichten, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass die Hauptzielgruppe von RTL etwas von Ironie versteht und diesen minimalen Unterton erkennt. Das soll keine Wertung sein, lediglich eine Vermutung.
Was besagte Hostess studiert, würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren. Den meisten Studenten hätte ich doch wenigstens einen erweiterbaren Horizont zugetraut und dass sie ab und zu mal über den Tellerrand schauen und sich Gedanken über die Welt und die Menschen auf dieser machen - sie gehört wohl zur berühmten Ausnahme von der Regel, sofern sie nicht tatsächlich von RTL bezahlt wurde, um bestimmte Sätze von sich zu geben. Wenn ich mir allerdings das Video ein paar Posts über mir anschaue, bezweifle ich auch das.

Nun ja... Wenn ich heute nochmal auf die Seite komm, schreib ich auch mal ein paar Zeilen hin.


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Die Seite zum Beschweren ist down ... Oo

http://www.programmbeschwerde.de ist doch richtig?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und? RTL hetzt auch gegen hunderttausende H4-Empfänger. Interessiert doch eigentlich keinen. Morgen haben es die Leute eh wieder vergessen.



Stimme dir ausnahmsweise mal zu. Ich rege mich auch nicht über die RTL Nachmittagssendungen auf, die natürlich alle ausm "echten Leben" stammen. Wohl eher Fantasien der Redakteure, was schon viel aussagt . Der Beitrag zeigt doch einfach mal wieder, wie niveaulos und peinlich der ganze Sender ist. Bis auf Formel 1, Boxen und ab und an mal Sonntags-Blockbuster läuft da doch nur Mist.


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Seite zum Beschweren ist down ... Oo
> 
> http://www.programmbeschwerde.de ist doch richtig?



Ja nur hartnäckig bleiben kommt scho wieder on


----------



## LeWhopper (24. August 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Ja nur hartnäckig bleiben kommt scho wieder on



Hmm wenn ich auf die Webseite gehe wird bei mir von WOT (Web of Thrust) Alarm gegeben das die Seite ne Abzockseite ist die Geld verlangt.
Nee da bleib ich lieber fern.


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

hier gleich der vollständige Link: Landesmedienanstalten

und zum copy&pasten nochmal mein Text:
Bemerkungen
- Abwertung und Beleidigung aller Computerspieler
- Schaffung von Vorurteilen
- eindeutig subjektive Berichterstattung
- suggeriert dem Zuschauer eine Asozialität aller Computer- und Konsolennutzer

fleissig weiter versuchen


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Ein Dreh verbot für RTL auf der nächsten GC wär was tolles


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Wo genau ist nun der Unterschied zu der Reportage? Und nun komm mir nicht mit der Begründung dass bei der Reportage eine ganze Szene schlecht da steht.
> Die Anzahl der Personen ist dabei vollkommen egal - es ist niveaulos diese Menschen als Pack abzustempeln.



Naja worauf ich hinaus wollte war, dass in der einen Geschichte unter dem Deckmantel einer Sachlichen Reportage wir halt gezielt erniedrigt werden,
während die andere Geschichte halt mit Schauspielern gedreht wird. 
Natürlich ist am Ende beides eine komplette Inszenierung, da hast du natürlich Recht.

Für mich ist es halt ein Unterschied, ob man Leute mit Fangfragen zu bestimmen Aussagen nötigt, und diese Hinterher zurechtschneidet um den Sinn zu verdrehen, oder ob man Jemandem eine Gage und ein Drehbuch in die Hand drückt und sagt, kannst du diese Rolle spielen? (z.B. Barbara Salesh oder Model und Freak).




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie die Leute sich von RTL interviewen lassen können. Ich würde die zum Teufel jagen wenn dir mir mit so nem RTL Mikro ankämen!



Das Problem ist, dass die Interviews vermutlich täuschend vernünftig geführt wurden, und hinterher so zurechtgeschnitten und mit dem RTL Kommentator unterlegt werden, dass eine völlig andere Geschichte dabei herauskommt. Schließlich sind das komplett manipulierte Fragen: "Geht Jemand der in einem Kostüm nach Köln fährt, auch mit diesem Kostüm in eine Sparkasse? Ja nee, die ziehen sich vorher um um Geld abzuheben.

Ist Jemand der 2-3 Tage in einem Zelt übernachtet ungepflegt?
Ist Jemand der 6-7 Stunden bei bulliger Hitze und Sauna-Atmosphäre in Schlangen steht, oder im Treibhaus des überfüllten Messegeländes steht verschwitzt? 



Ennia schrieb:


> Naja, als ich die GamesCom betrat war das erste, das mir in den Kopf kam: NERDALAMR! Muss ich offen und ehrlich zugeben. Unter der Woche spiele ich auch gut und gerne mal zwei, drei Stunden am Computer, aber am Wochenende bleibt er meistens aus, weil ich dann unter Menschen gehe
> 
> Verwarlosung, und davon kann man bei dem Anblick ohne weiteres reden, hat nichts mit Gaming zu tun. Wenn man schon mal außer Haus geht, dann kann man sich auch ein weing zurecht machen und evtl. auch mal duschen vorher. Die Gerüche vereinzelter Besucher waren nicht gerade angenehm.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde ehrlich gesagt, deine Aussage jetzt nicht so pralle.

Auf der einen Seite haben wir das Thema Bekleidung, ich fand zum Beispiel die Dame in Rosa einfach nur bezaubernd, und ihr Outfit sehe ich mehr mehr als Emo/Goth mäßig, denn als richtiges Kostüm. Wäre das meine Freundin, wäre ich sehr froh, wenn sie Privat auch so rumläuft. Wovon ich auch stark ausgehe, zumindest wenn sie Feiern geht mit sicherheit. Vermutlich wirst du mir da nicht zustimmen, aber es sind solche Girls, nach denen ich regelmäßig wenn ich Feiern gehe die Augen offen halte, und ich hatte schon mehr als nur eine Freundin aus dieser Szene.

Dann eine pauschalisierte Aussage über die Zeit in der du zockst. Ich erkläre dir mal wie ich das mit dem Zocken handhabe.
Unter der Woche, wenn ich nicht gerade auf der Arbeit bin, zocke ich, wenn ich nichts anderes vor habe, da Fernsehen mich einfach anödet. (wen wunderts). Am Wochenende zocke ich, wenn A: Ich niemanden im Freundeskreis animieren kann wegzugehen, ich vielleicht wegen dem Monatsende eh knapp bei Kasse bin, und mir ein großartiges Weggehen mal nicht erlauben kann, oder C: wenn ein neues Spiel draußen ist, und ich einfach Lust zu zocken habe. Dann rechne ich nicht nach Stunden ab, aber wenn du wissen willst, wo ich die genaue Menge an Stunden in der Woche ansetzen würde, wo Sucht anfängt, dann müsste ich ehrlich ausrechnen: es wären 46 Std. oder mehr.... Warum na weil ein Großteil der Menschen eine 45 Stunden Woche Arbeiten geht, und diese werden ja nicht als Süchtig bezeichnet, weil sie ein und derselben Tätigkeit 45 Std. die Woche nachgehen.

Wenn das ein Gesellschaftlicher Maßstab sein soll, dann beginnt für egal was "süchtig" eindeutig erst mit 46 Std. oder mehr die Woche.
(Von dieser Perspektive wirst du mich auch nie abbringen, weil "ich verdiene meinen Lebensunterhalt" für mich kein Argument ist, dass man etwas 45 Std. lang macht, und es nicht als Krank dargelegt wird, aber eine andere Tätigkeit nur weil sie mehr Spaß macht und kein Geld einbringt, bei 45 Std. oder weniger die Woche noch als Krank dagestellt wird. Punkt. (Das lässt sich beliebig ausweiten, 45 Std. die Woche in die Disco gehen, 45 Std. die Woche Geschlechtsverkehr (Hauptgrund unserer Biologischen Existenz), etc.

Dann Verwarlosung, ein zerfleddertes Outfit ist in vielen Subkulturen (Gothic und Punk-Szene z.B.) verbreitet und wird dort eher als modisch bezeichnet. Ich finde sowas gerade bei Mädels total sexy.

Und RTL Explosiv schauen sich leider zu viele Menschen an, die eine gewisse Form von Einfluss in der Gesellschaft ausüben dürfen, und
kein Insiderwissen der Szene haben. Solche Beiträge, die vielleicht eine Frau Merkel morgens um 9 im Frühstücksfernsehen sieht, resultieren dann in "verbietet die Killerspiele" auf der Checkliste. Die Folgeschäden sind dann zum Beispiel Institutionen wie die BPJM!


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2011)

Wann kommt der Bericht zum Fasching? Da verkleiden sich die Leute doch auch! Das müssen Freaks sein!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Jaaa neeee 

Fasching ist doch Legitim und hat als einzige Veranstaltung im Jahr das Monopol darauf verkleidet sein zu dürfen, und zu unsäglichen Zeiten Alkohol in Massen konsumieren und sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen. Davon abgesehen bin ich ohnehin der Auffassung das mit folgenden Generationen die spießerperspektive abnehmen wird. in 20 Jahren werde ich dann vielleicht von Leuten im Punk-Outfit in der Bank meines Vertrauens bedient, weil sich das Anzug-Klischee irgendwann verlieren könnte, und durch Rosa-gefärbte Haare ersetzt wird.


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

Hi erstmal,

ich habe heute dieses Video entdeckt und war empört.

Ich habe bisher keine große Meinung vom TV Programm, aber so unsachlich, so diffamierend und so uninformiert zu Berichten ist eine Frechheit. (Zum Glück gingen dafür keine GEZ Gebühren drauf...)

Das schlimmste daran ist, dass wenn zuviele Leute das sehen, in der Schule viele "Gamer" gemobbt und beleidigt werden.
Ich finde so etwas in Zeiten von Anti-Mobbing und "Menschen-Würde" absolut ekelig.

Was glaubt ihr wohl wird passieren, wenn jemand der sowieso pyschisch labil ist, aufgrund solcher Hetze nochmehr fertig gemacht wird....
Es sind nun einmal nie die "Games" gewesen, es war immer das was wir miteinander anstellen....

Ich fand darauf einen sehr guten Link, einen Aufruf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFnGi09kkXg&feature=channel_video_title

Also ich bin sprachlos, vor allem das Cosplayer so diffamiert werden, wobei verkleiden an Karneval ist was total normales....
Und der arme Junge ohne Freundin....da draußen gibt es zig Leute ohne Freundin/Freund. Es keine Schande und es gibt da keinen Zusammenhang.
Introvertierte Menschen haben es mit Kontakten schwerer, ob Gamer oder nicht (!!!)
Und "Schlapper Look" und "stinken"? - Liebe RTL-Redaktion, einmal S-Bahn Fahren im Ruhrgebiet und ihr hättet die Gamescom als Naherholungsgebiet mit dem Duft eines Rosenfeldes bezeichnet: Da gibt es Menschen (nichts gegen dicke, ich wiege selbst bei 1,70 91kg), die laufen in Unterhemd rum, mit Behaarung, da will ich nichtmal drüber nachdenken. Sorry, aber dann zusagen "Gamer" hätten kein Styling....und stinken....>.<

Und der Kommentar "In der Pubertät hat man sich überlegt einen Rasierer oder Game zukaufen" 
Liebes RTL, ihr Beschäftigt Moderatoren, der Bartbehaarung teilweise an Chewi aus Star Wars errinert, sendet Berichte wie toll manch Bärtige ihren bart zu Kunstwerken formen und so.
Und erzählt uns das jemand mit Bart, ordentlich gestutzt, mit gepflegteren Haaren als diese Frau da, ("Viele Gamer sind Hetrosexuell überrascht dich das?" - "nein garnicht ich hab ja auch welche in meinem Freundeskreis....")
ein Sinnbild für Ungepflegtheit seien sollen??

Ich war Sonntag auf der Com. Und sorry aber es waren gefühlt 40 Grad. Bei gefühlte 300000 Menschen, das da leider in einer HALLE so etwas wie Geruch entsteht, kennt jeder....und dann zu fordenr , das T-Shirts bei den Temperaturen okay seien.

Armutszeugnis

Mein Resultat: Sorry RTL, aber langsam denke ich echt
Abschalten.

Die Zukunft ist TV als Stremaing a la buffed.de


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Jaaa neeee
> 
> Fasching ist doch Legitim und hat als einzige Veranstaltung im Jahr das Monopol darauf verkleidet sein zu dürfen, und zu unsäglichen Zeiten Alkohol in Massen konsumieren und sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen. Davon abgesehen bin ich ohnehin der Auffassung das mit folgenden Generationen die spießerperspektive abnehmen wird. in 20 Jahren werde ich dann vielleicht von Leuten im Punk-Outfit in der Bank meines Vertrauens bedient, weil sich das Anzug-Klischee irgendwann verlieren könnte, und durch Rosa-gefärbte Haare ersetzt wird.



Grade gesehen.
Ich hoffe auf diesen Tag


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ja, ich auch.^^

Meine Oma hätte diese Perspektive noch Total entsetzt, meine Eltern sind da schon aufgeschlossener, und in meinem Freundeskreis hätten die meisten nichtmal ein Problem wenn sie in der Bank von Nudisten bedient werden würden. Ich denke es liegt wirklich nur an den Vorstellungen der jeweiligen Generation.


----------



## Razyl (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen bin ich ohnehin der Auffassung das mit folgenden Generationen die spießerperspektive abnehmen wird. in 20 Jahren werde ich dann vielleicht von Leuten im Punk-Outfit in der Bank meines Vertrauens bedient, weil sich das Anzug-Klischee irgendwann verlieren könnte, und durch Rosa-gefärbte Haare ersetzt wird.



Haben die Leute vor zwanzig Jahren wahrscheinlich auch schon gedacht


----------



## Dracun (24. August 2011)

Wie die Seite der Landesmedienanstalten down ist  ... Wird voll überfahren 
So viele Klicks hatten die bestimmt noch nie


----------



## Rokjioo (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Jaaa neeee
> 
> Fasching ist doch Legitim und hat als einzige Veranstaltung im Jahr das Monopol darauf verkleidet sein zu dürfen, und zu unsäglichen Zeiten Alkohol in Massen konsumieren und sich daneben benehmen zu dürfen. Davon abgesehen bin ich ohnehin der Auffassung das mit folgenden Generationen die spießerperspektive abnehmen wird. in 20 Jahren werde ich dann vielleicht von Leuten im Punk-Outfit in der Bank meines Vertrauens bedient, weil sich das Anzug-Klischee irgendwann verlieren könnte, und durch Rosa-gefärbte Haare ersetzt wird.



ach du heilige... Kuya du bist einfach nur awesome <3 wenn doch nur mehrere Leute so denken würden...wie geil das wäre, man geht in die Bank und das erste was man sieht ist ein Bankier mit einem riesigen Mohawk <3 und zu RTL... ich verstehe nicht wie dieser Sender sich sowas erlauben kann ohne jegliche Konsequenzen. Es muss doch irgendein Aufsichtsrat, Politiker oder whatever gemerkt haben das RTL mit diesem Bericht nur Müll verzapft hat? Zugegeben ich bin noch jung, dumm und naiv und aufgrund der Tatsache das ich Schweizer bin kenne ich mich mit Deutschland nicht so wirklich aus, aber gibt es wirklich nichts was man gegen RTL tun kann? Gibt es keine Chance das eines Tages sämtliche Gerüchte gegenüber Gamern / e-sportler aus dem weg geräumt werden? Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man ein grosses Publikum (welches RTL wahrscheinlich besitzen wird) anlügen kann?
hach egal ich werd auf der seite auch mal meine Beschwerde einreichen und hoffe, dass eines Tage vieles besser wird... Individuen an die Macht oder so  
mfg Rokjii


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2011)

Die denken wohl auch die Welt geht unter...

Edit: Aber wahrscheinlich wird sich nur etwas ändern, wenn man jetzt im Lotto gewinnt, RTL aufkauft und ausnahmslos JEDEN der damit zu tun hatte fristlos kündigt... sei es nur um ein Exempel zu statuieren...


----------



## yves1993 (24. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlNB5MGWRgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_*/thread.*_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

> *Uns sind die Menschen, die Liebe zum Detail und das Herzblut an einem Thema wichtiger als alles andere. Wer brauch da schon einen Zeigefinger, wenn man einen Daumen hat, den man sich gegenseitig zeigen kann? Thumbs up, Leude.*



*
*
*http://gameone.de/blog/2011/8/senf-ab-rtl-vs-nerds*

Ein sehr schöner Artikel von Daniel Budiman (oder auch nur Budi von GameOne  )


----------



## Asayur (24. August 2011)

Geil, Geil, Geil, Geil, einfach nur EPISCH, Giga hats geschafft, ich lac h mir grade nen Keks ab, ich dachte mir noch heute, dass doch eine "Gegenreportage" sehr genial wäre xD


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

Follow the G


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. August 2011)

Made my Day! Geiles Video... kann net mehr vor lachen!


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5T9Oi1HjqM&feature=player_embedded da is das mädchen vom vid


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Waaah wie Geil.

Ich habe ja Giga TV schon damals geliebt, als es noch FreeTV war (der einzige Sender den ich wirklich gerne Eingeschaltet habe), und hatte mich 5 oder 6x erfolglos dort beworben, ;(

aber das... - das ist ja mal sowas von Genial. Auf gleiche Weise heimgezahlt. ich kann mir das Schadenfrohe Grinsen einfach nicht mehr aus dem
Gesicht wischen. Jetzt wissen die bei RTL mal wie das ist. 

Giga.. ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut vor dir, Respekt!


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2011)

Haha das habe ich auch gerade gefunden. Aber die Jungens von GameOne mussten das Video wieder raus nehmen, da RTL wohl gegen solche Gegenkampagnen sehr strikt vorgeht.

Trotzdem Thumbs up, ich würde mich echt tierisch freuen, wenn das Thema noch länger heiss bleibt.


Hier der Link von GameOne Blog


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

xD jetzt sind wir auch noch humor los zu dreist diese leute http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/rtl-bericht-ueber-die-gamescom-2011/news/proteststurm-rtl-redakteur-wirft-gamern-humorlosigkeit-106994/

bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob das nur ein troll is :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Haha das habe ich auch gerade gefunden. Aber die Jungens von GameOne mussten das Video wieder raus nehmen, da RTL wohl gegen solche Gegenkampagnen sehr strikt vorgeht.
> 
> Trotzdem Thumbs up, ich würde mich echt tierisch freuen, wenn das Thema noch länger heiss bleibt.
> 
> ...



Schau mal ein paar Posts nach oben, da steht der schon


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

Ja logo war ja alles nicht so gemeint.
Ob man das nach 1945 auch gesagt hat -.-* 
Wieso wird sowas Redakteur....


----------



## Edou (24. August 2011)

Der Typ sollte definitiv NICHT Richtung Wacken pilgern, nicht nach dieser aussage. Wohoho, der gehört mal Ordentlich verdroschen, so konservativ wie der eingestellt ist. Drecks RTL pack....

Btw: GameOne Ruled, Ich schwitze habe heute aber schon immerhin 2mal geduscht!
An die Rtl sendungen sollte man nicht so Kritisch rangehn, wer diese Sendungen und so mit Humor und Sarkasmus betrachtet kommt sogar auf einen gewissen Comedy Faktor. 

E: Sry tippe mit Handy ;_;


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

... Ey war doch nur Spaß... 

(oh mann... so einer gehört doch einfach nur gekündigt, echt dreist).

Jetzt könnten alle Wackengänger unter uns eigentlich nochmal von vorne mit der Geschichte anfangen...


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. August 2011)

Noel2000 schrieb:


> Wieso wird sowas Redakteur....



Journalisten sind meistens deshalb Journalisten, weil sie niemand anderes haben will.


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/tim.kickbusch?sk=wall Hier noch seine seite zum mitlesen falls ich das nich posten darf werd ich es wieder entfernen.


----------



## Rokjioo (24. August 2011)

eines muss man den Leuten von RTL echt lassen  sie müssen eine Menge Mut besitzen, dass sie sich mit Millionen von Gamern anlegen


----------



## s0re (24. August 2011)

Von den Redakteuren hätte sich ein gewisser Herr eine Schneide abschneiden können, was Verhetzen anbelangt :/ 

So etwas ist wirklich nur noch traurig!


----------



## xxardon (24. August 2011)

Hm hier mal eine kleine Video Sammlung ^.^ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFnGi09kkXg Aufruf zur Beschwerde über GC-Beitrag von RTL Explosiv! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY RTL EXPLOSIV - GIGA EXPLODIERT - Die Antwort auf die gamescom-Reportage 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prK_MtIi9Eg RTL Bashing für Gamer -Videoamt 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf_RhPSuuas Peinliche RTL Gamescom Reporterin Laura Da Silva aka Laura Schen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JH11c0LjkgU Sammelbeschwerde gegen RTL gamescom Bericht!


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ja ich stelle auch gerade fest, Youtube wird gerade überflutet, von unzähligen Betroffenen, die ihre eigene Video-Antwort darauf veröffentlichen.
und die RTL Reportage hat auf Youtube schon über 25.000 dislikes.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. August 2011)

Das wird definitiv noch ne ganz spannende Sache, ich bleib da definitiv am Ball.


----------



## Asayur (24. August 2011)

Au ja, diesmal hat es sich RTL mit den falschen verscherzt, Gamer schlagen zurück, ich geb dem noch ein/ zwei tage, dann ist das International *gg*


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrV3P5H7ff4

Man beachte Strophe 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT0hCHMqNHY

Man beachte alles ^^

passt aktuell dazu


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Ein friedlicher Protest wäre doch viel besser. Wenn die Gamer jetzt so reagieren, ist das nur ein weiteres gefundenes Fressen für sie.


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2011)

Ich hab den Aufruf-Blödsinn grad mal entfernt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Die Hostesse hatte genau so viel Ahnung von Games/Gamern wie der Herr von und zu Guttenberg von seiner Doktorarbeit... 

Mal ehrlich, wieso fragen sie nicht jemanden, der mehr Ahnung hat ? Von mir aus irgend nen frustrierten Doktor/Psychologen, der nen Hass auf Gewaltspiele hat. Aber nein, die Fragen eine Dame, die ein Tag da war.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, wieso fragen sie nicht jemanden, der mehr Ahnung hat ? Von mir aus irgend nen frustrierten Doktor/Psychologen, der nen Hass auf Gewaltspiele hat. Aber nein, die Fragen eine Dame, die ein Tag da war.



Vielleicht deshalb, weil es nicht um objektive Berichterstattung geht? ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (24. August 2011)

EIgentlich kann einem das Mädel doch schon etwas leid tun ^^.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Nerds mit dem Internet und Computern gut umgehen können und sie von daher wohl auch echt überall noch aufspüren..

Ich will nich wissen, wie ihr Facebook Profil mittlerweile aussieht...

Was tut man nicht alles für 15 Minuten Ruhm.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Vielleicht deshalb, weil es nicht um objektive Berichterstattung geht? ^^



exakt!

....ich meine.. was denn... eine ehrliche erfrischende Berichterstattung über die Stimmung, die Besucher und die Highlights
der Games Convention zu berichten, vielleicht sogar positive Kritik zu ernten, oder gar den Ruf ihres Senders und des Fernsehens
allgemein wieder in ein besseres Licht zu rücken.... das wäre ja absuuuurd!

Wer geht denn auch auf die IAA und Berichtet wirklich über die Autos dort... wäre ja so seltsam... LOGISCH!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> EIgentlich kann einem das Mädel doch schon etwas leid tun ^^.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass Nerds mit dem Internet und Computern gut umgehen können und sie von daher wohl auch echt überall noch aufspüren..
> 
> Ich will nich wissen, wie ihr Facebook Profil mittlerweile aussieht...
> ...



Kriegt wahrscheinlich ne Hauptrolle in Mitten im Leben 

Wobei mich das Mädel selbst nich so aufregt wie die ganze Sendung, sie ist halt die Kirsche auf dem Becher. ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (24. August 2011)

Das Mädel ist doch ansich auch nur ein Opfer...

RTL fragt ein durch aus nicht hässliches Mädel ob sie ins Fernsehen möchte.
Dafür muss sie auf einer Messe ein paar Leute interviewen und bekommt Fragen vorgesetzt.

Und das man sich im Fernsehen lächerlich macht, passiert eh immer nur den anderen.


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das Mädel ist doch ansich auch nur ein Opfer...
> 
> RTL fragt ein durch aus nicht hässliches Mädel ob sie ins Fernsehen möchte.
> Dafür muss sie auf einer Messe ein paar Leute interviewen und bekommt Fragen vorgesetzt.
> ...



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke, weil es sehr oft so ist.
Aber nach der ersten Frage von ihr, antwortet sie ja auch auf die Aussagen daraufhin.

Ich hatte eigentlich auch die Meinung das die Spielefirmen ihre Hostessen dort auch nach ihren Hobbys aussuchen.

Ich meine man nimmt ja auch nicht Bill Gates um Autos zu vermarkten.


----------



## Sephos (24. August 2011)

Hier ist die Antwort von RTL (falls es nicht so gepostet wurde) : http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/rtl-bericht-ueber-die-gamescom-2011/news/proteststurm-rtl-redakteur-wirft-gamern-humorlosigkeit-106994/


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Tim Kickbusch Du, nachdem was die Freaks mir so schreiben, glaube ich, man hätte die in ihrer Mehrzahl noch härter angehen müssen. Viele kranke Hirne unterwegs...vor 9 Minuten

Ich weiß ja ned oO aber so ein unsymphatischen menschen hab ich echt scho sehr sehr lange nicht mehr gesehn... Er könnt sich zumindest entschuldigen anstatt weiter zu beleidigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Tim Kickbusch Du, nachdem was die Freaks mir so schreiben, glaube ich, man hätte die in ihrer Mehrzahl noch härter angehen müssen. Viele kranke Hirne unterwegs...vor 9 Minuten



Was ist das fürn Mist ?

Edit: Ok der Redakteur...


----------



## DonSarcinella (24. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Mist ?



Das is die FB seite von dem der das Produziert hab so viel ich weiß..


----------



## Carcharoth (24. August 2011)

Bevor hier noch einer auf blöde Gedanken kommt. Unterlasst es bitte den Typen anzuschreiben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2011)

Was meinst du mit Anschreiben? Auf FB oder was?


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

exakt ich hab die Dialoge dort auch verfolgt.
Er sieht sich absolut im Recht, obwohl er anscheinend sogar von einem Kollegen dort 
in einem dezenten Ton darauf hingewiesen wird, dass das abzusehen war.

Gott mit dem würde ich mich liebend gerne an einen Tisch setzen und Ihn mit all der
mir zur verfügung stehenden Rhetorik Stundenlang an die Wand quatschen.



> Tim Kickbusch Also in unserem Beitrag haben wir uns über - im besten Falle eine Handvoll - Leute lustig gemacht. Leute, die mit Messerattrappen und Maschinengewehrnachbauten zu ner Messe laufen. Ich finde, wenn Du entscheidest, die so öffentlich zu präsentieren, musst Du damit leben, dass das kommentiert wird. Das ist weit weg, von "jedem vierten Deutschen".
> 
> Und ich beschwere mich nicht darüber, dass die sich aufregen, die Art und Weise, wie sie das tun, spricht dafür, dass ich mit vielen meiner Annahmen über diese Gruppe richtig liege.



Der begreift es einfach nicht. Soll ich Lachen, Weinen, oder wie Dr. Cox mich einfach Überweinen... 

Edit: Und hört auf den Moderator, der Typ ist dermaßen von seiner Weltsicht geblendet, wenn ihr dem schreibt das er nen Knall hat, dann hetzt er euch vermutlich noch seine Anwälte auf den Hals.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2011)

Eher an die Wand klatschen


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Eher an die Wand klatschen



Ich habs gedacht.. aber ich wollte es nicht ausschreiben....


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch die Meinung das die Spielefirmen ihre Hostessen dort auch nach ihren Hobbys aussuchen.



Ich find das grade total niedlich


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

Ich fand erstaunlich wie schnell das durchs Web ging.
Ich habe es heute auf Facebook gefunden. Und sehe zack schon X Leute in Empörung.

Und diese Typ ist so weit von Journalismus weg. RTL kann eigentlich nur eins machen, um etwas zu retten. Den feuern.

aber ehrlich? seine Website heißt ja schon "rufmord.tv"
das Bedarf keiner Erklärung...


----------



## Noel2000 (24. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CIH0swjOJg&feature=related

tja sie waren schon früher so


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich find das grade total niedlich



jetzt machst du mich ja ganz verlegen.  



Ich hätte eigentlich die ideale Bestrafung für den Herren.
Deutsche Gerichte verurteilen ja gerne zu Sozialstunden für kleinere vergehen.

Vielleicht wäre es angemessen ihn zu "100 Stunden World of Warcraft" zu verurteilen.
Mal schauen was er nach einem Monat über Gamer schreibt...

(Vermutlich: "...Ey stört mich nicht, ich muss Raiden mir fehlt nur noch ein T9-Teil").


----------



## TRLead (25. August 2011)

Typisch RTL...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. August 2011)

Was zur Hölle war das für ein Bericht von RTL?

Hunderte Blogger stellen auf Youtube ihre Video´s hoch und rufen zur Beschwerde auf.

Zu Recht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Düstermond (25. August 2011)

Ich glaube, hier wird aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht. Ich meine, wir reden hier von RTL. Dem Sender, der schon immer über dicke, dünne, kluge, dumme, ausländer, deutsche, arbeitslose, workoholics, schwarze, weiße, computerspieler, sportler etc. etc. lustig gemacht hat. Die "Art" von Bericht ist völlig normal für diesen Sender und zielt halt auch entsprechendes Publikum ab.

Ich persönlich schau mir diesen Schrott nie an, denn mir sind die Themen dort meistens vollkommen egal. Das einzige, was durch diese riesen Welle an Empörung ausgelöst wird, ist eine kostenlose Werbekampagne für den Sender. Die Obrigkeit lacht sich darüber wahrscheinlich noch ins Fäustchen. Ich vermute sogar fast, dass dieser Tim Kickbusch (vorher habe ich den Namen noch NIE gehört. Wohl nur ein winziger Fisch bei RTL) einfach als Kanonenfutter herhalten muss, sollten die Stimmen zu laut werden. Dann wird er eben von den RTL-Managern abgesägt, es wird sich entschuldigt und schon ist RTL und sein Sendeformat Explosiv wieder in aller Munde.

Fazit: Beruhigt euch! Wenn ihr wirklich was erreichen wollt, dann eher durch ignorieren und abwinken. Durch Beschwerden und sogar Beleidigungen spielt ihr diesen 'Menschen' noch die Karten in die Hand.


----------



## VHRobi (25. August 2011)

Gerade eine Mail von Giga.de erhalten.
Giga.de videoantwort zur RTL Gamescom Sendung: http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded
Lustitsch^^

als um 19uhr meine Mail checkte war diese nicht drin, sorry falls schon erwähnt


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Naja wir sprechen jetzt im aktuellen Fall über RTL.
Und den aktuellen Kommentaren von Tim Kickbusch ist zu entnehmen,
dass er dafür nichtt nur eine maßgebliche Schuld hat, 
sondern ich bin der Meinung:

*- Er hat rassistische Tendenzen:*

_Der Kölner Express hat heute den Ku-Klux-Klan in Grabow in Mecklenburg gesichtet. 
Passt, da kommen ja die Ost-Negerküsse her.

Vorm Kölner Dom missionieren polnische Katholiken. Schlechte Verlierer. Wir sind jetzt Papst.

Jan Fleischhauer zu sein, stelle ich mir ungefähr so vor, 
wie am 30. April 1945 zum Kommandeur des Führerbunkers ernannt zu werden._ 
*
- Er ist äußerst Konservativ:*

_Ich glaube, die ganzen Daddel-Freaks bei der Gamescom sind direkt aus Wacken hierher gereist.
Die sehen so aus. Und riechen so.
Also die Messebesucher in meinem Rohmat sahen schon alle so aus. 
Die mit denen ich morgens in der Bahn nach Deutz gefahren bin auch. 
Ob allerdings jeder vierte Deutsche - 
a) Computerspieler ist, wie Du schreibst und 
b) sich merkwürdig anzieht entzieht sich meiner KEnntnis._

*- Er ist Ignorant:
*
_Leute, die mit Messerattrappen und Maschinengewehrnachbauten zu ner Messe laufen. 
Ich finde, wenn Du entscheidest, die so öffentlich zu präsentieren, 
musst Du damit leben, dass das kommentiert wird._

Außerdem geht es nicht darum ob wir das schauen, oder das er und 
sein Sender Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, sondern es geht darum ensprechende,
(ich nenne es mal Fangemeinden) öffentlich in ein schlechtes Licht rückt.

Ich weiß noch wie wir vor Jahren bei einem Vampire Live Abend von der Polizei gestürmt wurden,
weil uns eine Anwohnerin sah, und die Polizei alamierte das da Satanisten auf dem Nachbargrundstück
(gemietete Stadthalle für unseren Event mit Gartenbereich) schwarze Messen abhalten würden.

Dann hatte ich vorhin das gelesen...:
_ Man sucht sich eine vermeintliche Nische, die eine gewisse Angriffsfläche bietet, 
und schlachtet Vorurteile aus oder behauptet sogar komplette Unwahrheiten. 
*So geschehen mit der Live Rollenspiel Szene vor -zig Jahren. 
Damals hat Explo die LARPer tatsächlich mit Satanismus in Verbindung gebracht. 
Dabei wird dem Autoren damals genauso klar gewesen sein wie den LARPern selbst, 
dass das ungeheuerliche und vollkommen abstruse Behauptungen waren, die jeder Grundlage entbehren. 
Solange der unbedarfte Zuschauer das aber nicht merkt hat der einen Aufreger, 
den er woanders noch nicht gesehen hat und die Sendung hat ihre Quote. Das allein zählt. *
Wenn die Behauptungen zu augenscheinlich abstrus sind, 
muss lustige Musik drunter und süffisante Vertonung drauf und schon ist es Ironie. _ ...und stelle fest, diese Probleme hatten wir vermutlich auch Leuten wie Ihm zu verdanken.
Es geht darum das solche behauptungen nicht verbreitet werden dürfen,
weil wir uns sonst früher oder später in Situationen befinden wie:
"Sind alle Computerspieler potentielle Amokläufer?"
"Sind alle Theaterschauspieler Satanisten?"
"Sind alle schwarzgekleideten nekrophile Kannibalen?"
u.s.w.u.s.f.

...Es geht hier also um Präventionsmaßnahmen für unsere Seite.

Und nur um das für mich Persönlich mal festzuhalten:
Er Beleidigt mich Persönlich damit...

1.) ...weil ich Gamer und E-Sportler bin.
2.) ...weil ich Liferollenspieler bin.
3.) ...weil ich Metal höre und nach Wacken fahre.
4.) ...weil ich mich unkonventionell Kleide.

Ich bin sogesehen also 4x auf Ihn sauer, 
und wenn ich normalerweise auf diese Art und Weise auf
offener Straße angeprangert werden würde, würde ich
definitiv meine pazifistische Ader ausblenden und rot sehen.
sein Glück das ich nicht "maximalpigmentiert" bin, sonst wären es 5 Gründe.


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (25. August 2011)

> Missbrauchen Sie die Foren, Kommentare und Chats niemals für einen persönlichen Streit (sog. "flame-war"), kommerzielle oder politische Reklame, Werbung, Kettenbriefe, Diebesspiele oder illegale Aktivitäten.



Bitte die Netiquette beachten.


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Roc schrieb:


> ...



Mach das lieber mit einem dezenten Link.
ZAM hatte vorhin schon ermahnt, dass hier (trotz allem Verständnis)
Massen-Aufrufe wie dieser nicht geduldet werden. 

Leider ist der Thread gelöscht, so das ich nichtmehr den genauen 
Wortlaut wiedergeben kann.

...und wenn der das morgen früh auf der Arbeit sieht,
dann ist dieser Thread auch dicht.

Edit: Ich schaffe es übrigens nach wie vor noch immer nicht, 
auf die Beschwerdewebside zu kommen.. und das seit vielen Stunden.
(tzz.. nichtmal beschweren kann man sich richtig xD).


----------



## Zukane (25. August 2011)

Am besten sich bei der genannten Seite beschweren. Aber bleibt sachlich!


----------



## Minatrix (25. August 2011)

Das alles als "nicht so schlimm" zu betiteln... hm ja, einerseits schon, andererseits, ich bin jeden Tag damit Konfrontiert mir erhebliche Mengen an Vorurteilen anzuhören, irgendwann reichts. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht das es schlecht sein kann den Jungs von RTL mal zu zeigen das es intelligente Menschen gibt die sich wehren, die verstehen das sie da verarscht wurden. Wenn man mir hier schon (und ja ich nehm das persönlich) "Humorlosigkeit" vorwirft, werf ich zurück mit einer Beschwerde.

Ich find es einfach eine Frechheit was diese Boulevard Magazine da machen, der größte Teil der Zuschauer sieht doch das Fernsehen immer noch als Informationsquelle, als Zeitungsersatz, vielleicht sollte man einfach demnächst darauf bestehen das die immer unten eingeblendet haben "Vorsicht dies ist keine ernstzunemende Nachrichten Sendung!" Dann weiß jeder bescheid... 

LG Mina


p.s.: Nicht das nicht andere Sender die gleichen/ähnliche Formate hätten... Für die Larper unter uns nochmal ein Schmäckerchen Taff auf der RPC, mir wurde erzählt die haben den Leuten am Ende wohl ordentlich die Cuts versaut, sprich die Mädels hatten in der letzten Szne so verloren, verbal (!) das die das alles nicht Senden konnten ohne die Mädels vollends gegen die Wand zu setzen!


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlNB5MGWRgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Wie oft wird das jetzt noch gepostet?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich auch die Meinung das die Spielefirmen ihre Hostessen dort auch nach ihren Hobbys aussuchen.


Klar die suchen die Hostessen nach den Hobbys aus..... Die Sind nur da um schön auszusehen, und für das Spiel/Auto/ Was auch immer zu werben.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (25. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wie oft wird das jetzt noch gepostet?



Soooooooooooooooooooooooooo oft noch!


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Nicht so schlimm? Wie kann man das so ernsthaft sagen? 
Dieser Bericht ist gemeinsam mit vielen anderen die in den eltzten Jahren gesendet wurden doch eine gewisse Hetze gegen die Gamerszene. Man denke an einen der Berichte zu WoW. Counterstrike. Sogenannte Killerspiele. Und an die Folgen, die das hatte. Jetzt ist es nicht mehr die Rockmusik, die die Leute zu Massenmorden und Amokläufen treibt, die Horrorfilme haben sicha uch nicht so wirklich etabliert, was bleibt noch? Videospiele, die sind eh schon schlecht genug geredet! 
Das Problem ist, dass so viele leute nicht über das reflektieren, was sie in den Nachrichten sehen, sondern es so annehmen und das war's. Es gibt jetzt schon so viele Menschen die diese Behauptungen über Gamer sofort unterschreiben würden,einfach nur, weil die Medien es ihnen vorkauen. Und das nicht nur in den Unterschichten, wo man den Menschen mangelnde Bildung vorwerfen würde, ich habe es auch in einer sehr guten Schule schon erlebt, was deswegen an Vorurteilen rüberkam. Wenn das durchs Fernsehen schon bestätigt wird... 

Ich bin Kuyas Meinung, vollkommen, und habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass diese Hetze ihren HÖhepunkt noch gar nicht erreicht hat. Hey, schließlich sind wir ja verantwortlich für Erfurt, Columbian High und alle zukünftigen Amokläufe, wir unterstützen die Spielemacher! Und potentielle Amokläufer, abgeschottete Freaks, die sich nicht waschen können, sind wir ja ohnehin schon alle. Ich will nicht wissen, wohin das noch führen soll, geschweige denn kann. Und ich will nicht still dahocken und zugucken auf die Gefahr hin, man könnte es bereuen. DIe Gamerszene wird doch jetzt schon schlecht genug geredet. Sag einem Arbeitgeber in einem Bewerbungsgespräch dass du in deiner Freizeit *unter anderem* gerne Videospiele zockst.... den Job hast du in den meisten Fällen verloren. Und das ist bei keinem anderen Hobby so. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wir das unter anderem der schlechten Nachrede der Medien zu verdanken haben.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

Zukane schrieb:


> Am besten sich bei der genannten Seite beschweren. Aber bleibt sachlich!



Das ist das Problem. Im RTL-Forum haben bspw. irgendwelche Kopf-Pupertären mit Capslock und Sinnlossprüchen (angereichert mit Rechtschreibfehlern) rumgespammt. Solche unüberlegten "Gefühlsaktionen" gehen immer nach hinten los.


----------



## Saalia (25. August 2011)

ich finde diese übertriebene reaktion auf den beitrag eher lustig, genau wie den bericht ansich...

rtl hat noch nie wirklich seriös berichtet. ist ja wohl klar, dass sie auf einem klischee rumreiten, ist doch auch viel medienwirksamer. die werbung die rtl nun gratis bekommt durch diese aufreger ist unbezahlbar.

und mal ehrlich .. was regt ihr euch so auf? Fühlt ihr euch angesprochen? ich mich nicht... und das obwohl ich viel spiele, und auch überlegt habe zur gamescom zu gehen... aber da hat rtl wohl einen wunden punkt getroffen ^^


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

hier is das video nomma ... das video vom TE funktioniert nicht mehr





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x-FO25yujls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



EDIT: hab das video nun gesehen und ich kann nur eins sagen ... wie bescheuert ist rtl ? wenn man 2-3 stunden spielt ist man suechtig nach spielen ... aber 2-3 stunden fernsehen oder lesen da is mans nicht ?ahja und die tussi hat nen rad ab, wenn sowas wirklich ne studentin is tut mir die zukunft deutschlands leid ...


----------



## Minatrix (25. August 2011)

^^
Entschuldige, aber keiner von uns steckt beschämt den Kopf in den Sand, wir haben es nur satt als ungewaschene, süchtige, sozialinkompetente Amokläufer dargestellt zu werden. Ich kann verstehen das jemanden das Thema nicht interessiert oder er nicht die Nötigkeit sieht etwas zu unternehmen, aber das "lustig" zu finden finde ich persönlich ehr merkwürdig.

Überleg mal ernsthaft was da draussen passiert, seit Jahren werden Onlinegamer als "Krank" in der ein oder anderen Weise betrachtet, es sei eine Sucht, eine Flucht aus der Realität usw. kaum ein Bericht in den gängigen Medien setzt sich professionel mit dem Thema auseinander, die meisten sind reiserisch und schlecht recherchiert. Die Egoshooterfraktion leidet seit einigen Jahren an den Vorwürfen potenzielle Amokläufer und tickende Zeitbomben zu sein. Wir pumpen jede Menge Geld in diverse Industrien und werden dafür verlacht, abgestempelt und gehetzt.


LG Mina


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> rtl hat noch nie wirklich seriös berichtet. ist ja wohl klar, dass sie auf einem klischee rumreiten, ist doch auch viel medienwirksamer. die werbung die rtl nun gratis bekommt durch diese aufreger ist unbezahlbar.



ganz nach dem motto , schlechte werbung is auch werbung ? ganz sicher nicht ... wenn du hoerst dass ne automarke nazis unterstuetzt, wuerden die meisten auch net mehr diese autos kaufen ... obwohl es sich rumspricht ,jedoch schlechte werbung ist (dies ist nur ein Beispiel) ...waere doch mal geil wenn man lulzec oder anonymous vorschlagen koennte ganz rtl lahmzulegen


----------



## Jordin (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> waere doch mal geil wenn man lulzec oder anonymous vorschlagen koennte ganz rtl lahmzulegen



Das schaffen wir auch - irgendwie.

Gamer dieser Welt vereinigt euch!


----------



## Edou (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ganz nach dem motto , schlechte werbung is auch werbung ? ganz sicher nicht ... wenn du hoerst dass ne automarke nazis unterstuetzt, wuerden die meisten auch net mehr diese autos kaufen ... obwohl es sich rumspricht ,jedoch schlechte werbung ist (dies ist nur ein Beispiel) ...waere doch mal geil wenn man lulzec oder anonymous vorschlagen koennte ganz rtl lahmzulegen


Klar, wir bekämpfen Feuer mit Feuer...lasst Anonymous RTL lahmlegen, dann haben sie wieder den Beweis, dass wir Rachsüchtige, Ungewaschene "Idioten" sind, mit großer Gefahr einen Amoklauf durchzuziehn.


----------



## Saalia (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ganz nach dem motto , schlechte werbung is auch werbung ? ganz sicher nicht ... wenn du hoerst dass ne automarke nazis unterstuetzt, wuerden die meisten auch net mehr diese autos kaufen ... obwohl es sich rumspricht ,jedoch schlechte werbung ist (dies ist nur ein Beispiel) ...waere doch mal geil wenn man lulzec oder anonymous vorschlagen koennte ganz rtl lahmzulegen



sehr schön, wir vergleichen äpfel mit birnen und holen dabei mal wieder die nazis raus. langsam wirds langweilig...

und wenn du rtl lahmlegen willst, machs doch selber )


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ...waere doch mal geil wenn man lulzec oder anonymous vorschlagen koennte ganz rtl lahmzulegen



Ja, sehr geil... sowas muss man anders regeln als sich mit kriminellen kurz zuschließen. Und was sollen die machen, Internet Server lahmlegen ? Das interessiert doch eh keinen, das ist ein TV Sender.


----------



## HdCoders (25. August 2011)

Guckt mal hier rein 

***


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

buffedTeam schrieb:


> Guckt mal hier rein



Mach deine Eigenwerbung woanders... nicht hier.


----------



## MrBlaki (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlNB5MGWRgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Konter von Giga. Ich weiss nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde, ich konnte nicht anders als zu lachen xD


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

@buffedTeam:
Das Video gabs weiter oben schon - bitte keine Aktionsaufrufe starten. Danke


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Der Konter von Giga. Ich weiss nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde, ich konnte nicht anders als zu lachen xD



Gratulation zum dritten Post des gleichen Videos hier im Thread. xD


----------



## MrBlaki (25. August 2011)

Sry ZAM xD
War zu faul den ganzen Thread durchzuschauen 
Aber hey ZAM du hast einen Doppelpost geschafft! ^^

Zum Thema kann ich eigentlich nur sagen das man von RTL nicht anderes erwarten kann. Man siehe nur das Vor - Nachmittagsprogramm und man weiss wieso.


----------



## DonSarcinella (25. August 2011)

Mich hats gestern halt sehr aufgeregt weil ich grad erst von einer älteren person als spiel süchtig bezeichnet worden bin... Seid dem ich keine mmo´s mehr spiele hat sich mein spiele konsum wirklich drastisch gesenkt. Diese person hat mich gefragt wie oft ich am tag spiele und ich hab mit ca 3-4 stunden geantwortet dann kamm sie gleich an und meinte ja die meisten süchtigen geben ja nur die hälfte zu... selbst wenn ich 8 stunden spielen würd fänd ich es noch vollkommen legitim wenn mans halt nicht dauernd macht. Und grad auf steam geschaut wie viel ich denn wirklich in den letzten 2 wochen gezockt hab knapp 30 stunden also ca 2 stunden am tag das is wirklich ein witz wenn man deswegen meint mich als spielsüchtig zu beschimpfen XD naja die frau war sowieso nicht ganz dicht erst hat sie gedacht ich kiff weil ich an dem tag nicht wirklich ausgeschlafen war und halt ränder unter den augen hatte... Diese vorurteile regen mich am meisten auf leute urteilen über andere ohne die auch nur im geringesten zu kennen... Und dann kam eben auch noch der bericht das hat mich dann zur weißglut gebracht... Am schlimmsten an dem ganzen find ich einfach das man nicht wirklich was dagegen tun kann bis halt auf die beschwerde was ich schon gemacht habe aber ansonsten hat man keine möglichkeit sich zu wehren. Allein ein Verbot für RTL auf der Games Con würd mein gemüt schon mächtig erleichtern...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Mich hats gestern halt sehr aufgeregt weil ich grad erst von einer älteren person als spiel süchtig bezeichnet worden bin... Seid dem ich keine mmo´s mehr spiele hat sich mein spiele konsum wirklich drastisch gesenkt. Diese person hat mich gefragt wie oft ich am tag spiele und ich hab mit ca 3-4 stunden geantwortet dann kamm sie gleich an und meinte ja die meisten süchtigen geben ja nur die hälfte zu... selbst wenn ich 8 stunden spielen würd fänd ich es noch vollkommen legitim wenn mans halt nicht dauernd macht. Und grad auf steam geschaut wie viel ich denn wirklich in den letzten 2 wochen gezockt hab knapp 30 stunden also ca 2 stunden am tag das is wirklich ein witz wenn man deswegen meint mich als spielsüchtig zu beschimpfen XD naja die frau war sowieso nicht ganz dicht erst hat sie gedacht ich kiff weil ich an dem tag nicht wirklich ausgeschlafen war und halt ränder unter den augen hatte... Diese vorurteile regen mich am meisten auf leute urteilen über andere ohne die auch nur im geringesten zu kennen... Und dann kam eben auch noch der bericht das hat mich dann zur weißglut gebracht... Am schlimmsten an dem ganzen find ich einfach das man nicht wirklich was dagegen tun kann bis halt auf die beschwerde was ich schon gemacht habe aber ansonsten hat man keine möglichkeit sich zu wehren. Allein ein Verbot für RTL auf der Games Con würd mein gemüt schon mächtig erleichtern...



So sind die aber halt, deswegen muss man sich nicht darüber so aufregen. Und wenn man sich als (älterer) Mensch garnicht mit virtuellen Spielen beschäftigt und dann von dem Medien eingetrichtert bekommt, alle Ego-Shooter machen Amokläufer und die Kinder sitzen eh nur 5 Stunden am Tag vorm Rechner, ist das doch keine Überraschung . Die älteren sind halt nicht mit Computer und Konsole aufgewachsen. Damals ging man vielleicht noch eher raus und traf sich mit Freunden im Park oder sonst wo als heutzutage im TS/Skype.


----------



## Saalia (25. August 2011)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Mich hats gestern halt sehr aufgeregt weil ich grad erst von einer älteren person als spiel süchtig bezeichnet worden bin... Seid dem ich keine mmo´s mehr spiele hat sich mein spiele konsum wirklich drastisch gesenkt. Diese person hat mich gefragt wie oft ich am tag spiele und ich hab mit ca 3-4 stunden geantwortet dann kamm sie gleich an und meinte ja die meisten süchtigen geben ja nur die hälfte zu... selbst wenn ich 8 stunden spielen würd fänd ich es noch vollkommen legitim wenn mans halt nicht dauernd macht. Und grad auf steam geschaut wie viel ich denn wirklich in den letzten 2 wochen gezockt hab knapp 30 stunden also ca 2 stunden am tag das is wirklich ein witz wenn man deswegen meint mich als spielsüchtig zu beschimpfen XD naja die frau war sowieso nicht ganz dicht erst hat sie gedacht ich kiff weil ich an dem tag nicht wirklich ausgeschlafen war und halt ränder unter den augen hatte... Diese vorurteile regen mich am meisten auf leute urteilen über andere ohne die auch nur im geringesten zu kennen... Und dann kam eben auch noch der bericht das hat mich dann zur weißglut gebracht... Am schlimmsten an dem ganzen find ich einfach das man nicht wirklich was dagegen tun kann bis halt auf die beschwerde was ich schon gemacht habe aber ansonsten hat man keine möglichkeit sich zu wehren. Allein ein Verbot für RTL auf der Games Con würd mein gemüt schon mächtig erleichtern...



ich sitze täglich auf arbeit 8stunden vorm computer, bin ich nun computersüchtig? nur weil man etwas viel macht, ist man ja nicht gleich süchtig. vielleicht sollten sich solche leute eher mit suchtanzeichen beschäftigen bevor man hobbypsychologe spielt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]
> *Nach RTL-gamescom-Bericht: Anonymous kündigt Konsequenzen an*
> [/font]




Na super, geht das mit den Maskenmännern wieder los -.-


http://www.gamona.de...ws,1978127.html

Kann aber auch wieder ein Fake sein...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0g0mfBmyM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




hört sich ein wenig an wie die Stimme von GLaDOS


----------



## VHRobi (25. August 2011)

Entschuldigung Leute, aber wenn ich mir die ganzen Videoantworten auf Youtube anschaue zum RTL GC Bericht, bestätigen diese nur RTLs aussage.

Ungepflegtes Gesicht, bleich , gamer augenringe weil sommer in einem dunklen zimmer verbringt, sieht ziemlich nach einem 24/7 zocker aus.

Verstehe das der Rollo unten ist, weil man sonst auf Monitor nix erkennen würde, aber wie alle sagen würden "der typische Nerd" (auf seinem anderen video erkennt man ihn besser)
Bleich, Harry Potter frisur, Brille, pickel.

Dicker Junge mit tiefschwarzen Augenringe in seinem dunklen Bunker. Total ungepflegter eindruck. Evtl. mal Video nach aufnahme anschauen? Licht einschalten? Besser beleuchtete Videos dieser Person, nunja wie soll ich sagen... einfach nur schlimm der Junge.

Soll bloss keiner mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und sagen ich währe ein böser Mensch, denn die bezeichnung NERD fällt oft unter uns Gamer als beleidigung.. typischer satz: (bist doch eh voll der nerd, ohne freundin, rl kollegen und brille)
Wir Gamer sind ja nicht bekannt für unsere nächstenliebe, immer wieder das selbe "l2p, noob, nerd, hast eh kein RL, hartz4, keine freundin, pickelfresse, fettsack etc.", dann solche die sich als etwas besseres fühlen, deren sätze sind dann "lern schreiben, lern deutsch, über rechtschreibfehler lustig machen, auf dein niveu lass ich mich nicht herab, alles kindergarten". Am besten einfach gar nicht auf solch ein Gespräch einlassen. Den flamer flamen lassen, der Rechtschreibeflamer soll sich über die dumme Menschheit aufregen.

könnte noch zu jeder Videoantwort zur RTL GC Reportage etwas schreiben, alle Videos(ausser Rainer Schauder) treffen genau diesem Nerd klischee zu.

Wollte noch die Links der jeweiligen Videos posten, aber ich lass es mal lieber. Dann währe ich genauso wie die affen von RTL.
Ach was, ein Affe mit ner Videokamera würde sogar sinnvolleres damit machen als ein RTL Mitarbeiter. Und ich mag Affen! RTL nicht^^

Wenn jemand nach der RTL Sendung im Internet rumsurft und auf diese Videos trifft, der wird dem bericht von RTL doch nur zustimmen.

Die Medien haben mir nicht dieses Bild vermittelt, in meinen 6-7jahren online Gaming, treffe ich ständig auf eben genau diese sorte Gamer.
Aber das störende ist halt dieses Schubladen denken, ALLE Gamer sind so..
Wir Gamer sind untereinander kein bisschen besser als RTL, es wird auch vieles einfach in eine Schublade gesteckt. Topgilden Hartz empfänger, CSS/CoD-Spieler sind nur minderjährige aimbot nutzende flamer. WoWler alle Hartz4 empfänger ohne RL.

Klar jetzt sind die Gamer eine Einheit, gemeinsam gegen RTL. Ist das vorbei, zerfleischen wir uns wieder gegenseitig.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na super, geht das mit den Maskenmännern wieder los -.-
> 
> 
> http://www.gamona.de...ws,1978127.html
> ...



hmm ich bezweifle dass es sich um die richtige anonymous gruppe handelt ... aber falls sie es sind , dann find ich das echt geil ... ein hoch auf die maske^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm ich bezweifle dass es sich um die richtige anonymous gruppe handelt ... aber falls sie es sind , dann find ich das echt geil ... ein hoch auf die maske^^



Naja Anonymous ist ja keine Gruppe, sondern ne Bewegung. Praktisch ist jeder von uns ein Teil, wenn er sich denn dafür stark macht. Ich finds lächerlich, aber falls was passiert, hat RTL selber schuld. Jedenfalls befürworte ich so ein kriminelles Verhalten nicht.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja Anonymous ist ja keine Gruppe, sondern ne Bewegung. Praktisch ist jeder von uns ein Teil, wenn er sich denn dafür stark macht. Ich finds lächerlich, aber falls was passiert, hat RTL selber schuld. Jedenfalls befürworte ich so ein kriminelles Verhalten nicht.



jeder von uns ist kriminell ...oder willste mir sagen dass du noch nie bei einem +18 video auf youtube einfach ja gedrueckt hast , nie mit ein paar glaesern zuviel mitm auto heimgefahren bist etc etc ... oder beirot ueber die ampel gehen .... die dicken bonzen sind doch auch net besser bloss denen passiert nie was ...

aber egal
back to topic


----------



## retschi (25. August 2011)

ich persönlich bin zwei gespalten wenn es um diesen bericht geht! 

1. mit waffen (auch wenns nich echt sind) rum zu rennen, finde ich persönlich komplett blöd.
ich weiß nicht, wenns um shooter und co geht, bin ich recht empfindlich!

2. sich den absoluten durchschnitts nerd raus zu suchen find ich komplett daneben.

3. wtf? was is das bitte für ne blöde blonde tussi? ich mein, die kann so gut ausschauen wiese will, unsympatisch isse hoch 3!

4. das thema mit dem waschen kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich gehöre nach meiner meinung überhaupt nicht zu der gamer szene (bin musiker kein gamer, spiele nur halt gerne mal ein rollenspiel)...aber ich glaube doch wohl dass die sich waschen werden! 

5. das erste bier um 9?
wtf? ich komm grad frisch vom fm4 freQuency, da trinkt man das erste bier um 6 in der früh wenn man ins bett geht!
also sich über das aufzuregen finde ich komplett unnötig.

6. Rtl is komplett daneben!
das weiß eh jeder.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Den GIGA Bericht finde ich klasse


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

retschi schrieb:


> ich persönlich bin zwei gespalten wenn es um diesen bericht geht!
> 
> 1. mit waffen (auch wenns nich echt sind) rum zu rennen, finde ich persönlich komplett blöd.
> ich weiß nicht, wenns um shooter und co geht, bin ich recht empfindlich!




Beim anderen sag ich nix zu, da hast du meiner Meinung nach recht, aber hier muss ich doch was zu sagen: Es gibt das sogenannte Cosplay, das bedeutet, man verkleidet sich als eine bekannte Figur aus der Anime/Manga/FIlme/Spiele-Szene mit Erkennungswert. mDazu gehören in den meisten Fällen aber eben auch die Waffen. Ein Train aus Black Cat ohne seine Waffe mit der 13 wäre kein echter Train... ein Sephiroth ohne sein Schwert kein Sephiroth, verstehst d u was ich meine? 
Es mag vielleicht nicht dein Geschamck sein, aber das ist ein HObby das von vielen, auch in Deutschland (musst nur einmal Fotos von so Sachen wie Connichi, Aninight etc anschauen!) schon fast als Kult betrieben wird und auch auf so "normalen" Sachen wie Gamescon oder Frankfurter Buchmesse zum Einsatz kommt  Darum ist es eigentlich völlig legitim dass dort auch ein paar Cosplayer rumlaufen.


----------



## Figetftw! (25. August 2011)

Mir persönlich ist eure Aufregung über diesen Artikel etwas zu hoch gegriffen.... natürlich habt ihr recht wenn RTL in diesem Bericht darauf abzielt eine bestimmte Randgruppe (also die Gamer) in den Dreck zu ziehen bzw sich darüber lustig zu machen.

Aber ganz ehrlich? Das macht jeder von uns und jeder lässt sich davon beeinflussen. Punkt. Sei es nun ob man einen Punk schief anguckt oder ein Goth für Teufelsanbeter hält, einen Manager für einen egoistischen und rücksichtslosen Geldmacher der mutwillig Existenzen zerstört , einen Ausländer aus sozialschwachen Gegenden als kriminell abstempelt , eine Hostess zur Nutte degradiert oder einen Gamer eben zu einem grotesken, realitätsfernen Menschen macht.

Regt euch auf und beschwert euch, aber fasst euch doch auch bitte an die eigene Nase


----------



## retschi (25. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Beim anderen sag ich nix zu, da hast du meiner Meinung nach recht, aber hier muss ich doch was zu sagen: Es gibt das sogenannte Cosplay, das bedeutet, man verkleidet sich als eine bekannte Figur aus der Anime/Manga/FIlme/Spiele-Szene mit Erkennungswert. mDazu gehören in den meisten Fällen aber eben auch die Waffen. Ein Train aus Black Cat ohne seine Waffe mit der 13 wäre kein echter Train... ein Sephiroth ohne sein Schwert kein Sephiroth, verstehst d u was ich meine?
> Es mag vielleicht nicht dein Geschamck sein, aber das ist ein HObby das von vielen, auch in Deutschland (musst nur einmal Fotos von so Sachen wie Connichi, Aninight etc anschauen!) schon fast als Kult betrieben wird und auch auf so "normalen" Sachen wie Gamescon oder Frankfurter Buchmesse zum Einsatz kommt  Darum ist es eigentlich völlig legitim dass dort auch ein paar Cosplayer rumlaufen.



mir gehts ja persönlich nicht drum mich zu verkleiden.
mein gott, hätte ich so ein kostüm würde ich wenn ich ins kino geh mich auch als thor oder so verkleiden 

aber ich finde diese ganze usa-army-verherrlichende-alle menschen mit kopftuch sind terroristen-sie wollen uns alle in die luft sprengen-counterstrike-attitüde, ziemlich daneben.
gegen kriegsverherrlichende spiele bin ich einfach allergisch! aber das ist nur meine meinung und ich will auch nicht irgendjemanden für den sowas normal ist, auf die füße steigen!


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2011)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist eure Aufregung über diesen Artikel etwas zu hoch gegriffen.... natürlich habt ihr recht wenn RTL in diesem Bericht darauf abzielt eine bestimmte Randgruppe (also die Gamer) in den Dreck zu ziehen bzw sich darüber lustig zu machen.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich? Das macht jeder von uns und jeder lässt sich davon beeinflussen. Punkt. Sei es nun ob man einen Punk schief anguckt oder ein Goth für Teufelsanbeter hält, einen Manager für einen egoistischen und rücksichtslosen Geldmacher der mutwillig Existenzen zerstört , einen Ausländer aus sozialschwachen Gegenden als kriminell abstempelt , eine Hostess zur Nutte degradiert oder einen Gamer eben zu einem grotesken, realitätsfernen Menschen macht.
> 
> Regt euch auf und beschwert euch, aber fasst euch doch auch bitte an die eigene Nase



/this


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

retschi schrieb:


> mir gehts ja persönlich nicht drum mich zu verkleiden.
> mein gott, hätte ich so ein kostüm würde ich wenn ich ins kino geh mich auch als thor oder so verkleiden
> 
> aber ich finde diese ganze usa-army-verherrlichende-alle menschen mit kopftuch sind terroristen-sie wollen uns alle in die luft sprengen-counterstrike-attitüde, ziemlich daneben.
> gegen kriegsverherrlichende spiele bin ich einfach allergisch! aber das ist nur meine meinung und ich will auch nicht irgendjemanden für den sowas normal ist, auf die füße steigen!



Naja, gut, da kommts natürlich auf das Spiel an das man cosplayed  Soldaten sind natürlich grenzwertig in gewissem Sinne, aber es gibt auch außer CS noch einige andere Spiele wo man Soldaten hat und nicht alle von denen sind so platt, wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## retschi (25. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, gut, da kommts natürlich auf das Spiel an das man cosplayed  Soldaten sind natürlich grenzwertig in gewissem Sinne, aber es gibt auch außer CS noch einige andere Spiele wo man Soldaten hat und nicht alle von denen sind so platt, wie du es beschreibst.





ne natürlich nicht!
ich mein, eigentlich sind sturmtruppen ja eigentlich auch soldaten.
trotzdem bin ich ein riesiger star wars fan 
aber wie gesagt, normale army soldaten und co. sind einfach nicht mein fall 


ps: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY

gigas bericht ist super


----------



## retschi (25. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgPkF3G3VkI&feature=channel_video_title

ein wirklich wirklich lustiges anti rtl video, bezüglich der gamescom!
nicht das von giga


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2011)

Ich würde das entspannt sehen. Die Zeiten zu denen Computerspieler eine Minderheit waren sind vorbei. Und wenn die Leute nur Angry Birds auf ihrem Smartphone zocken.
In ein paar Jahren wird vielleicht man Leute komisch anschauen die nicht zocken 

Es ist alt, aber ein immer wieder schönes Beispiel für etwas das mal runtergemacht und verteufelt wurde:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XnXc33z5D5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Surai (25. August 2011)

Es ist echt einfach dreist was RTL sich da erlaubt. Für mich ist das sogar unter BILD niveau (wobei ich immer stark dran gezweifelt habe das es tiefer geht). Sich da ne Blonde augetakelte Tussi rauzusuchen, und diese da rumzuscheuchen und zu verlangen sie solle ja mal die Gamer kategorisieren (Faschismus lässt grüßen?). Da fehlen einem echt die Worte. Ich für meinen Teil werd da auf die Barrikaden gehen, ich sehe es nicht ein sowas zu Ignorieren, denn grade dann kommt RTL mit so einem Mist durch.


----------



## Tikume (25. August 2011)

Hat der Herr Kickbusch vor ner halben Stunde auf Facebook gepostet:


> Über 100 Mails heute haben mir gezeigt, dass ich die Wirkung meines Beitrags zur Gamescom ganz falsch eingeschätzt habe. Der sollte lustig werden. Das ist mir gründlich misslungen. Ich wollte niemanden beleidigen oder verletzen. Dass das jetzt dennoch geschehen ist, tut mir sehr leid. Die anschließende Diskussion auf meiner privaten Facebook-Seite über den Beitrag und die Reaktionen darauf war hitzig. Meine Äußerungen dort waren unüberlegt. Auch dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen..


----------



## Gazeran (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xHzTcrSrUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nothing more to say.


----------



## DonSarcinella (25. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Hat der Herr Kickbusch vor ner halben Stunde auf Facebook gepostet:



Das klang gestern aber noch ganz anders ich denk der wurd übelst unter druck gesetzt und es wird nicht sein ernst sein so wie er gestern noch über uns abgelästert hat.

Edit: Hab hier auch noch ein Interview von dem Redakteur keine ahnung obs ein fake ist http://www.insidetalk.net/allgemein/rtl-insider-thomas-hirschhausen-packt-aus/


----------



## Surai (25. August 2011)

Mal so nebenbei, weiß nicht ob das schon iwo gepostet wurde aber die RTL seite wurde wohl auch gehackt.
www.rtl.de/gruppen


----------



## Caps-lock (25. August 2011)

HMmmm...

Ich hab aber aus den Medien, dass auf der Gamescom NUR dunkelgekleidete, übergewichtige, stinkende Nerds sind...
WO kommen also diese eigentlich ganz sympathisch aussehenden, normalgekleideten Männer her, die in der Lage sind sich in ganzen Sätzen ohne stottern mit Mädchen zu unterhalten ^^.

Und wenn ich haufenweise Eintritt bezahlt hätte, um mir etwas anzusehen, was es exakt nur dort gibt, würde ich auch nicht mit der erstbesten Frau, die es zu Millionen auf der Straße gibt weggehen .


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> HMmmm...
> 
> Ich hab aber aus den Medien, dass auf der Gamescom NUR dunkelgekleidete, übergewichtige, stinkende Nerds sind...
> WO kommen also diese eigentlich ganz sympathisch aussehenden, normalgekleideten Männer her, die in der Lage sind sich in ganzen Sätzen ohne stottern mit Mädchen zu unterhalten ^^.



Das waren gecastete Schauspieler, nur die nerds waren echt! :O


----------



## skyline930 (25. August 2011)

RTL, von und für Assis - who cares.

Ganz ehrlich, mal wieder typische Gamerverleumdung, mittlerweile hat man fast schon Angst zu sagen das man zockt, da man ja sofort süchtig und ein nerd wird.
Ich für meinen Teil bin stolz drauf Zocker zu sein, ich habe Freunde, RL und alles andere was "normale" Menschen auch haben, und wenn ich mal mit meinem LoL-Mate IRL am fachsimpeln bin, ist das ja wohl mein und sein Problem. Wenn ich am Tag 1-2 Stunden zocke, tu ich keinem weh, und wenn ich Freitag abends auch gerne mal mit RL-Freunden nen Zockerabend einlege anstatt wie "coole" und "normale" Menschen aus Prinzip saufen zu gehen weil es ja Freitagabend ist, fühle ich mich so wohl. ich hoffe es geht anderen auch so, und da interessiert es mich auch nicht was RTL oder Menschen mit Bild und RTL-Erziehung denken.


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2011)

Mein Zitat aus FB


> ich nehme seine Entschuldigung ernst und akzeptiere diese natürlich .. Nicht!  Es ist zwar löblich das er aufgrund seines Chef jetzt en Rückzug versucht, aber nachdem diverse Äußerungen in seinem Profil gestern zu lesen waren,(ich hätte mal einen Screenshot machen sollen) ist es schwer diese Entschuldigung hinzunehmen. Das ist unverzeihlich und zeigt wie sehr man diese Entschudigung glauben kann.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

Gamer als Randgruppe zu bezeichnen zeugt aber von Unwissenheit. *g*
Die "Gruppe" mit 21 Millionen Mitgliedern allein in Deutschland will ich sehen, die damit noch Randgruppe ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Hmm, stimmt, RTL wurde gehackt. Aber damit war ja zu rechnen.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gamer als Randgruppe zu bezeichnen zeugt aber von Unwissenheit. *g*
> Die "Gruppe" mit 21 Millionen Mitgliedern allein in Deutschland will ich sehen, die noch Randgruppe ist.



Gerade dann ist es doch traurig, dass wir dermaßen schelcht gemacht werden, oder? Wie einer meiner Vorposter meinte... "gibt man zu" (was ohnehin seltsam ist... es ist doch nichts Schlimmes o.o) dass man zockt und das vielleicht regelmäßig, wie manche halt andere Hobbies regelmäßig betreiben (ich spiele auch jeden Tag Klavier, manchmal mehr als ne Stunde. OMG ich bin süchtig.), ist man gleich ein Süchtling, ein Sozialfall und wird ohnehin sein Leben lang dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen. Durch Medien wie diese, die Millionen von Menschen täglich sehen - und viele glauben es nun einmal, wenn die Medien es sagen - werden diese Vorurteile noch verstärkt. Heißt es nicht immer, man soll beim Bewerbungsgespräch bloß nicht sagen,d ass man WoW zockt, oder CS, oder Minecraft, oder sonst was? ist bei andren Hobbies nicht der Fall. und das finde ich irgendwie traurig.


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2011)

Also.. Bin ich jetzt meschugge? Bei mir war RTL vor ner halben Minute noch da o.O

Manaori: Das mit dem Klavier hab ich auch gedacht  Oder lesen.. Ich les fast jeden Tag minimum 1-2 Stunden, abends teilweise auch mal 3 Stunden, wenn das Buch dementsprechend gut ist. Bin wohl lesesüchtig. Als ich noch in Mainz gearbeitet hab, bin ich jeden Tag 1 1/2 Stunden Auto gefahren, das gerne, mit lauter Musik an und teilweise absichtlich über Land, um bissl länger zu fahren. Bin wohl auch Auto-fahr-süchtig... Meine ganzen Abhängigkeiten, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch noch rauche, Computer spiele und gern mal im Internet surfe, sind ja kaum noch überschaubar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also.. Bin ich jetzt meschugge? Bei mir war RTL vor ner halben Minute noch da o.O



Ist es doch immer noch...


----------



## BlizzLord (25. August 2011)

Hat wohl nicht damit gerechnet das es doch soviele Gamer gibt.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also.. Bin ich jetzt meschugge? Bei mir war RTL vor ner halben Minute noch da o.O
> 
> Manaori: Das mit dem Klavier hab ich auch gedacht  Oder lesen.. Ich les fast jeden Tag minimum 1-2 Stunden, abends teilweise auch mal 3 Stunden, wenn das Buch dementsprechend gut ist. Bin wohl lesesüchtig. Als ich noch in Mainz gearbeitet hab, bin ich jeden Tag 1 1/2 Stunden Auto gefahren, das gerne, mit lauter Musik an und teilweise absichtlich über Land, um bissl länger zu fahren. Bin wohl auch Auto-fahr-süchtig... Meine ganzen Abhängigkeiten, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich auch noch rauche, Computer spiele und gern mal im Internet surfe, sind ja kaum noch überschaubar



Ich glaube, wir sind beide Fälle für die Psychiatrien. Ich meine, verbringe auch noch minimum zwei Stunden pro Tag mit Schreiben (RPG, eigene Geschichten, Nonsense...) Ob wir je geheilt werden können? 

Und deswegen aber denke ich, dass es durchaus nötig ist, sich über eine derartige Diffamierung unserer Gemeinschaft aufzuregen. Wenn wir nie reagieren werden, dann wird es immer so weiter gehen, und wir sind ja jetzt schon zu einem Feindbild des "Gutbürgerlichen, normalen, am Freitag Abend gepflegt einen trinken gehenden und durch und durch seelisch gesunden Menschen" mutiert. Ich will ehrlich gesagt icht wissen, wohin das noch führen kann (kann. nicht muss. Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen, ich bin nur vorsichtig.) 
Ich will mich nicht für meine Hobbies schämen müssen. Wenn ich zum Ausspannen gerne zocke, im Internet surfe und dort sinnlos rumdiskutiere, RPG schreibe und vllt hin und wieder bei Gilden/Forentreffs Leute treffe, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, abe rdann drei Tage lang nen riesen Spaß habe, dann will ich stolz darauf sein können, ohne dass ich dafür schief angeschaut werde oder Gefahr laufe, einen Job nicht zu bekommen.



Edit: 





> [font="arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva, sans-serif"]
> *Stellungnahme zum Explosiv-Beitrag vom 19.08.2011*
> 19.08.2011*Am 19. August wurde in "explosiv" der folgende Beitrag von der gamescom in Köln ausgestrahlt. Dazu folgende Stellungnahme: "Die Verallgemeinerung und Überzeichnung des Beitrags war ein Fehler. Wenn wir damit Gefühle verletzt haben sollten, entschuldigen wir uns ausdrücklich dafür. Der bei facebook privat gepostete Kommentar des RTL-Redakteurs war ausschließlich dessen private Meinung und in keinster Weise die von RTL."*


*
**Quelle: RTL.de*[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva, sans-serif"]*Besser als nichts, wenn auch nicht direkt zufrieden stellend.**
*[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2011)

http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/explosiv/stellungnahme-zum-explosiv-beitrag-vom-19-08-2011-19774-9b7a-24-846550.html

Naja...


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> http://www.rtl.de/cm...-24-846550.html
> 
> Naja...



Ich war schneller  ABer... naja. trifft es wohl am besten.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. August 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl die kommen ganz locker mit ihren heuchelnden Entschuldigungen durch. :/

Lustig auch das es nur seine Meinung sei ich meine er ist Redakteur und somit die STIMME von RTL. :X


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

RTL bestimmt, was in den Beitrag kommt und wie das verkauft wird. Der Redakteur tut da sein nötigstes dazu und fertig. Jetzt zu sagen, das entspreche keinesfalls der Meinung von RTL ist lächerlich. Ich meine, die Beiträge werden doch auch vorher kontrolliert, und wenn das sooooo überhaupt nicht die Ansichten wiederspiegelt, verbietet man den halt oder bittet den zu ändern. 

Das wurde offensichtlich nicht getan. RTL geht es am *rsch vorbei. Ganz einfach.

Edit: wieso hat die Bild eigentlich noch net ihren Senf dazu gegeben ? Sind doch praktisch mit RTL verheiratet...


----------



## Potpotom (25. August 2011)

Mensch, RTL distanziert sich nicht vom Redakteur als er seine Aufgabe wahr nahm, sondern von seinen Aussagen ausserhalb des Berufs, auf FB bspw.

So kacke wie RTL ist, aber für dessen Meinung die er ja nu deutlich mitteilte, kann RTL nu och wieder nüscht.

Nichts desto trotz... die Entschuldigung bzw. Stellungnahme ist nicht der Rede wert, ganz schwach.

Was aber noch schlimmer ist, sind die peinlichen Kommentare drunter.


----------



## Jordin (25. August 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> http://www.rtl.de/cm...-24-846550.html
> 
> Naja...



Hmpf. Lächerlich.


----------



## EspCap (25. August 2011)

Die sollten mal zur Comic-Con.


----------



## Zukane (25. August 2011)

Oh wie könnte man denn nur Leute damit verletzten wenn man sie diskriminiert und beleidigt? Wer hätte das denn gedacht ...


----------



## Sayot (25. August 2011)

Das, was mich im Moment am meisten aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Buffed-Redaktion es anscheinend nicht mal nötig hat, für diese ganze Sache mal eine News zu schreiben. Selbst auf T-Online etc. pp. gibt es inzwischen Berichte über das Ganze, und ein Computerspiele-Portal wie Buffed verliert kein einziges Wort darüber? -Korriert mich bitte, wenn ich es übersehen habe, und doch etwas gesagt wurde- Da werden Guides zum Moggen von T1/T2 und so weiter erstellt, was sich eine Großzahl an Intressierten eh schon über Datenbanken herausgesucht haben, aber ein Kommentar zum wohl am meisten diskutierten Thema der Spielerszene derzeit gibt es nicht?

Ziemlich enttäuschend das Ganze.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Sayot schrieb:


> Das, was mich im Moment am meisten aufregt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Buffed-Redaktion es anscheinend nicht mal nötig hat, für diese ganze Sache mal eine News zu schreiben. Selbst auf T-Online etc. pp. gibt es inzwischen Berichte über das Ganze, und ein Computerspiele-Portal wie Buffed verliert kein einziges Wort darüber? -Korriert mich bitte, wenn ich es übersehen habe, und doch etwas gesagt wurde- Da werden Guides zum Moggen von T1/T2 und so weiter erstellt, was sich eine Großzahl an Intressierten eh schon über Datenbanken herausgesucht haben, aber ein Kommentar zum wohl am meisten diskutierten Thema der Spielerszene derzeit gibt es nicht?
> 
> Ziemlich enttäuschend das Ganze.



Würde mich freuen, wenn du einen entsprechenden Link gibst, vllt per PN  Hab eben probeweise auf T-online geschaut und alles mögliche gefunden, aber nichts dazu. Fände es doch interessant zu sehen, was andere Medien dazu berichten!


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2011)

http://spiele.t-online.de/gamescom-bericht-rtl-erzuernt-spieler/id_49191950/index?news

Da hast du deinen Link Manaori


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn du einen entsprechenden Link gibst, vllt per PN  Hab eben probeweise auf T-online geschaut und alles mögliche gefunden, aber nichts dazu. Fände es doch interessant zu sehen, was andere Medien dazu berichten!



Google einfach nach "RTL Gamescom". Da findest Artikel von T-Online bis hin zu PC Games.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> http://spiele.t-onli...1950/index?news
> 
> Da hast du deinen Link Manaori



Okay, ioch war wohl irgendwie blind, danke schön


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2011)

Der nächste Bericht auf einer Lokalen News Seite
http://www.koeln.de/koeln/empoerung_in_der_gamerszene_nach_tvbericht_510348.html


----------



## Figetftw! (25. August 2011)

Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf_RhPSuuas&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


Peinlich, peinlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36nxF-DKtaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Top


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

So interessant die Videos auch sind, fürchte ich fast, dass die Mods es nicht mögen werden, wenn das jetzt in einen Videospamthread ausartet  Bevor zu ist, vielleicht die Videos ruhen lassen und wieder anständig diskutieren und die Entwicklungen verfolgen. Wenn ich falsch liege, dürfen die Mods mich natürlich gerne korrigieren, will nur nicht dass hier vorzeitig geschlossen wird


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2011)

http://www.gamona.de/games/aktuelles,rtl-gamescom-bericht-gamescom-veranstalter-prueft-:news,1978300.html


> RTL-gamescom-Bericht: gamescom-Veranstalter prüft, ob medienrechtliche Grenzen übertreten wurden


----------



## TheGui (25. August 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



WTF  Peri Rhodan der ersatzhitler O_O

<3 TV


----------



## DonSarcinella (25. August 2011)

http://www.rtl.de/ Scheint jetzt down zu sein oder ist das nur bei mir?

Edit ok war nur bei mir glaub geht auf jedenfall wieder argh sry für doppel post >.< wollte eigtl nur editieren


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. August 2011)

Nein nein, die hatten wirklich kurzzeitig Serverprobleme.

Zügelt euch bitte etwas mit den Videos. Vor allem das Mädchen ist hier irgendwie doch das geringste Übel.


----------



## Sayot (25. August 2011)

Nun wird selbst schon auf der web.de Startseite berichtet: http://web.de/magazine/spiele/aktuell/13513448-gamer-erbost-ueber-rtl-beitrag.html#.A1000107
und von Buffed weiter kein Kommentar?


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Nein nein, die hatten wirklich kurzzeitig Serverprobleme.
> 
> Zügelt euch bitte etwas mit den Videos. Vor allem das Mädchen ist hier irgendwie doch das geringste Übel.



hae ? das maedchen hat schliesslich die ganzen kommentare gemacht ... und rtl hat ihr wohl kaum gesagt sie soll sowas sagen oder sowas sagen ueber die bahnstrecke berlin-new york (mit dem gamona reporter)... ausserdem is sie selbst schuld wenn sie kommentare vor der kamera abgibt und sich dazu einverstanden erklaert hat ... also darf man die videos auch verbreiten ... sagte ja , die is selten daehmlich das maedchen


----------



## Ahramanyu (25. August 2011)

Also treiben wir jetzt eine video-basierte Hetze gegen ein junges Mädel, das fragwürdige Kommentare vor der Kamera gemacht hat? Sehr erwachsen, das wird sicherlich unsere Problem lösen.

Es ist netiquettenwidrig und von daher zu unterlassen. Danke.


----------



## wowfighter (25. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich lege den Beteiligten deswegen nun auch nahe, solche Unterstellungen hier zu unterlassen. Und jetzt schaue ich mir mal den Geburtstagsthread an.



ZAM dir ist schon klar das RTL deinen Style (Lange Haare, Bart usw.)  beleidigt. Sie sagen ALLE Gamer stinken,haben keine Freunde, haben lange Haare usw. Wer gibt denen das Recht über Menschen zu reden die Sie garnicht kennen. Das ist Mobbing und gerade das sollte von der Bundesregierung verhindert werden, also wie kann es sein das ein Öffentlicher Fernsehsender die Allgemeinheit so fertig macht. Ich bin Schüler und spiele auch gerne....stinke ich ??? NEIN ...habe ich lange Haare ??? .....Nein...Hab ich spaß am Spielen...JA...Hab ich eine Freundin .....JA...... Gehe ich gerne auf die Gamescom???...JA Und nur weil manche etwas ungepflegt aussehen müssen sie nicht dumm sein ich wette das die meisten Gamer schlauer sind als die Redakteure von RTL.

Zudem hat sich Anonymous (Hackergruppe) eingeschaltet und die seite down gemacht.. 
Statement-Video:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-8VotklTUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





mfg wowfighter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Zudem hat sich Anonymous (Hackergruppe) eingeschaltet und die seite down gemacht..
> Statement-Video:
> 
> 
> ...



Quatsch, RTL ist verfügbar. Lustig auch zu sehen, dass du sie als Hackergruppe bezeichnest. Aber OT.


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> ZAM dir ist schon klar das RTL deinen Style (Lange Haare, Bart usw.)  beleidigt.




Das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass Forum hier nicht als Hetzplattform zu nutzen oder in Diskrepanzen durch Unterstellungen, Rufmord o.ä. gegen Dritte zu bringen. :-) Die Netiquette ist auch weiterhin gültig.


Das Video wurde in diesem Thread bereits verlinkt.


----------



## wowfighter (25. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Quatsch, RTL ist verfügbar. Lustig auch zu sehen, dass du sie als Hackergruppe bezeichnest. Aber OT.



sicher das rtl.de verfügbar ist ?  Nach der Auslastung kann ich mir Vorstellen das das mit [font=verdana, sans-serif]
*DDoS-Attacken*

zutun hat. 
Aber mir wurst ich weiß das Anonymous sich eingeschaltet haben, die übrigens auch auf der Gamescom waren.

Zam du hast völlig Recht mit dem was du sagst ,aber ich finde es trotzdem nicht rechtlich alle in eine Schublade zu legen und Gamer mit Alien zu vergleichen .... [/font]


----------



## tonygt (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hae ? das maedchen hat schliesslich die ganzen kommentare gemacht ... und rtl hat ihr wohl kaum gesagt sie soll sowas sagen oder sowas sagen ueber die bahnstrecke berlin-new york (mit dem gamona reporter)... ausserdem is sie selbst schuld wenn sie kommentare vor der kamera abgibt und sich dazu einverstanden erklaert hat ... also darf man die videos auch verbreiten ... sagte ja , die is selten daehmlich das maedchen



Würde das zwar teils teils unterstreichen, dass sie das vieleicht gesagt hat. Aber RTL ist ja dafür bekannt Interviews Film Szenen oder ähnliches so zurechtzuschneiden das es für sie passt und oftmals ein komplett anderes Bild abgibt, als die betroffene Person es beabsichtigt hat und im Endeffekt ist RTL ja auch die Stelle die entscheidet welche Szenen genommen werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie nur sie Interviewt haben. Somit trägt sie für mich nur eine kleine Teilschuld an dem Verfälschten Bericht die Hauptverantwortlichen sind RTL die so einen Bericht zusammenschneiden und ihn veröffentlichen.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Finde es übrigens faszinierend, dass inzwischen versucht wird, alle Videos zumindest auf Youtube rauszunehmen. Das hat irgendwie was von Verfälschung von Beweisen  (Und nein, ganz ernstzunehmen ist mein Beitrag nicht, bevor sich jetzt irgendjemand daran festsetzt  Ich finde die Tatsache dass man die Videos mittlerweile kaum mehr findet nur interessant.)


----------



## Rethelion (25. August 2011)

Ich weiss nicht warum sich hier wieder jeder aufregt.
Solche "Vorurteile" gab es doch schon vor dem Beitrag von RTL und das ganze ist doch nichts neues. Und es sollte uns jetzt wirklich nichts ausmachen, wenn die Zielgruppe, die die Sendung gesehen hat, ein schlechtes oder falsches Bild von Gamern bekommen hat. 

Erschreckender finde ich es, dass auch "normale" Menschen rein zufällig den Beitrag gesehen haben; jeder regt sich über das Programm auf aber jeder hat es auch gesehen


----------



## Thoor (25. August 2011)

Verleumdung, Betrug, Verfälschung und Meinungsmache ist bei Sendern wie RTL doch an der Tagesordnung und gehört zum guten Ton, ist doch nichts neues.

Funktioniert gleich wie DSDS: Von Idioten mit Idioten für Idioten.


----------



## Edou (25. August 2011)

wowfighter schrieb:


> sicher das rtl.de verfügbar ist ?  Nach der Auslastung kann ich mir Vorstellen das das mit [font=verdana, sans-serif]
> *DDoS-Attacken*
> 
> zutun hat.
> ...


Ja, jeder der Besucher hätte verdammt nochmal zu Anonymous gehören können....jeder der sie Unterstützt ist praktisch teil dieser Gruppierung...und ich wette es gab dort Symphatisanten...was nicht heißen muss dass diese Leute hacken können.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. August 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Erschreckender finde ich es, dass auch "normale" Menschen rein zufällig den Beitrag gesehen haben; jeder regt sich über das Programm auf aber jeder hat es auch gesehen



Ich bin mal so frech und stelle in den Raum, dass 99% der betroffenen Personen (Gamern), diesen Bericht erst als Video auf YT gesehen haben.


----------



## Manaori (25. August 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frech und stelle in den Raum, dass 99% der betroffenen Personen (Gamern), diesen Bericht erst als Video auf YT gesehen haben.



Bin über diesen Thread hier drüber gestolpert, ich schau nur sehr wenig fern


----------



## Edou (25. August 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frech und stelle in den Raum, dass 99% der betroffenen Personen (Gamern), diesen Bericht erst als Video auf YT gesehen haben.


Yes, sir!
In meiner Umgebung zumindest, hier wird ,anstatt RTL Explosiv, Rnf ausgestrahlt.


----------



## BlizzLord (25. August 2011)

> Nun wird selbst schon auf der web.de Startseite berichtet: http://web.de/magazi....html#.A1000107
> und von Buffed weiter kein Kommentar?



Warum auch?
Genau das ist es was RTL möchte Werbung und PR egal ob gut oder schlecht.

Hauptsache sie sprechen über RTL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ja, jeder der Besucher hätte verdammt nochmal zu Anonymous gehören können....jeder der sie Unterstützt ist praktisch teil dieser Gruppierung...und ich wette es gab dort Symphatisanten...was nicht heißen muss dass diese Leute hacken können.



So ist das. Anonymous ist eine BEWEGUNG, keine Gruppe. Und da waren sicherlich welche auf der Gamescom, es können aber auch welche neben dir wohnen oder im Haus gegenüber. Aber das ist OT. Ich konnte heute die ganze Zeit auf RTL.de, nur einmal kurz war sie nicht verfügbar.


----------



## zoizz (25. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schade, dass die Beschwerdeseite der Landesmedienanstalten down ist ...


----------



## Shaila (25. August 2011)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum sich hier wieder jeder aufregt.
> Solche "Vorurteile" gab es doch schon vor dem Beitrag von RTL und das ganze ist doch nichts neues. Und es sollte uns jetzt wirklich nichts ausmachen, wenn die Zielgruppe, die die Sendung gesehen hat, ein schlechtes oder falsches Bild von Gamern bekommen hat.
> 
> Erschreckender finde ich es, dass auch "normale" Menschen rein zufällig den Beitrag gesehen haben; jeder regt sich über das Programm auf aber jeder hat es auch gesehen



Und solche Vorurteile wurden maßgeblich von Berichten von RTL vor diesem RTL Bericht mitgeprägt, unteranderem. Ob es neu ist oder nicht ist irrelevant. Wenn der Ruf von etwas, mit dem ich mich gerne in meiner Freizeit beschäftige und viele tausende Menschen verbindet zu Unrecht durch den Dreck gezogen wird, dann sollte uns das sehr wohl etwas ausmachen. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass Medien in der Pflicht sind objektiv über solche Dinge zu berichten, ansonsten sollte klargestellt sein, dass es sich um einen Kommentar oder der Gleichen handelt.

Was die RTL Group hier aber betreibt ist Meinungsmache, Medienmanipulation. Und während das bei einem Thema wie Gaming noch halbwegs harmlos erscheint, ist es im großen Rahmen betrachtet ein fataler nicht zu haltender Fehlzustand der bereinigt werden sollte. Ich setze die RTL Group mittlerweile mit einer mafiösen Gruppe gleich. Und was das "Gewinn machen" betrifft, so geht das auch auf normale und faire Methoden und nicht mit Sensationsgeilheit, Manipulation, Verhetzung und Verdummung. Dieser Bericht IST eine Hetze.

Dein letzter Satz ist im Übrigen vollkommener Schwachsinn. Ob man einen Beitrag sieht und mit den Behauptungen in diesem Beitrag übereinstimmt oder nicht, steht in keinem Verhältnis. Die Meisten haben den Bericht im Übrigen über Internet gesehen.

Ich zumindest nutze jede erdenkliche Möglichkeit, um gegen dieses mafiöse Unternehmen vorzugehen und sei es nur durch die Macht des Wortes.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich zumindest nutze jede erdenkliche Möglichkeit, um gegen dieses mafiöse Unternehmen vorzugehen und sei es nur durch die Macht des Wortes.



Ich bin mir sicher, die zittern schon.

Mal ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben. Sollte man als Zocker nicht langsam ein dickes Fell haben? Ist mir doch völlig schnuppe, was die "berichten". Kann ich es ändern? Betrifft es mich überhaupt, wenn ich mich gar nicht angesprochen fühle? 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich darauf, wenn ich im Oktober mit meinem "Killerspiele-Spieler" T-Shirt Battlefield 3 kaufen werde. Damit ernte ich immer gewisse Blicke von den Kassiererinnen und Rentnern.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. August 2011)

Ich glaube, dass einer der Hauptunterschiede zu anderen Reportagen ist, dass es diesmal keinen wirklichen Anlass gibt.

Wenn wieder jemand Amok läuft und über die Spieler hergezogen wird, weil derjenige ein Computer in einer Kiste auf dem Dachboden hat, ist das sozusagen ein Aufhänger und die Tat ansich ist ein Verbrechen.

Hier wurde eine Veranstaltung (2 mit Wacken) in den Dreck gezogen, die dazu führt, dass Menschen aus vielen Ländern der Erde, mit völlig unterschiedlichen Religionen und politischen Einstellungen zusammen mit leuchten Augen vor den Videowänden mit Demos von neuen Spielen stehen.

Es gab überhaupt keinen Grund, dass nun grade Computerspieler, die Aufgrund von internationalen Mitspielern in Gilden, Clans, SIppen oder whatever, so dermaßen durch den Kakao gezogen wurden, die mit Sicherheit weltoffenener und toleranter in Bezug auf Nationalität etc. sind, als der Durchschnittsbürger.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben. Sollte man als Zocker nicht langsam ein dickes Fell haben? Ist mir doch völlig schnuppe, was die "berichten".*dir vllt , uns andern nicht* Kann ich es ändern? *alleine vllt nicht , aber gemeinsam... wir haben ja mal erreicht dass rtl krampfhaft versucht alle videos von der reportage aus dem netz zu nehmen*Betrifft es mich überhaupt, *wenn du ein gamer bist , ja !*wenn ich mich gar nicht angesprochen fühle? *dann bist du kein gamer ...oder dir is es einfach wuppe*


----------



## Shaila (25. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, die zittern schon.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, man kann es auch übertreiben. Sollte man als Zocker nicht langsam ein dickes Fell haben? Ist mir doch völlig schnuppe, was die "berichten". Kann ich es ändern? Betrifft es mich überhaupt, wenn ich mich gar nicht angesprochen fühle?
> 
> Jedenfalls freue ich mich darauf, wenn ich im Oktober mit meinem "Killerspiele-Spieler" T-Shirt Battlefield 3 kaufen werde. Damit ernte ich immer gewisse Blicke von den Kassiererinnen und Rentnern.



Du hast mich da falsch verstanden. Es geht mir um die RTL Group als Solches. Der Bericht ist wiedermal nur ein "i - Tüpfelchen". Ist mir auch klar, dass ich alleine wahrscheinlich nicht viel tun kann. Aber vielleicht werden es ja mehr, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. Und bevor ich garnichts tue, will ich wenigstens irgendwas tun.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass einer der Hauptunterschiede zu anderen Reportagen ist, dass es diesmal keinen wirklichen Anlass gibt.
> 
> Wenn wieder jemand Amok läuft und über die Spieler hergezogen wird, weil derjenige ein Computer in einer Kiste auf dem Dachboden hat, ist das sozusagen ein Aufhänger und die Tat ansich ist ein Verbrechen.
> 
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## VHRobi (25. August 2011)

Wow, RTL entschuldigt sich in 2Sätzen in Explosiv und verabschiedet sich... super -.-


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

Okay.. ich finde so langsam könnten wir uns zumindest wieder "etwas" entspannen.
Vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal betonen:

http://web.de/magazi...l-beitrag.html#


*Gamer 1 - **0 **Rest *

Wir haben gesiegt.

Wir haben damit eindeutig demonstriert das man mit uns nicht so umspringen kann.

Worauf ich besonders stolz bin, wir haben gezeigt, dass wir Gamer alle zusammen halten.
Obgleich wir unterschiedliche Spiele spielen, unterschiedliche Musik hören, oder gar in unterschiedlichen 
Städten oder Ländern wohnen und von unterschiedlicher Herkunft sind, wir Gamer stehen für einander ein.

Ich bin sehr sehr glücklich darüber, dass wir insbesondere den Medien und den Politikern diese Botschaft
übermitteln konnten. Ich denke von nun an wird man mit uns respektvoller und vorsichtiger umgehen,
weil wir demonstriert haben, wozu wir in der Lage sind, wenn man sich's mit uns verscherzt.

Wir haben gezeigt wer wir sind, dass wir verdammt Viele sind, und das wir in allen Gesellschaftsschichten Leben
und sehr gut informiert sind.

Ich denke wir werden Begriffe wie: "Nerd", Killerspiele", "unhygienisch", "Suchtkrank", 
...und all die anderen Vorurteile sobald nicht mehr hören. 

.


----------



## Scrapz (25. August 2011)

Aus gegebenen Anlass ( RTL Beitrag vom 18.08.2011 über Spieler auf der Gamescom ) wurde heute eine Gruppe auf Facebook erstellt, die offen und ohne jede Art von Vorurteilen bekundet:
Wir spielen Spiele - offline, online - und wir stehen dazu. Wir sind normale Menschen die ein Hobby betreiben und ein soziales miteinander Pflegen. Wir akzeptieren nicht, in den Medien als falsch, dumm, schlecht, Freaks oder als minderwertig dargestellt zu werden.

Unabhängig der falschen Darstellung von Spielern, möchten wir hier auch auf eine Stellungnahme seitens RTL hinweisen, welche werde akzeptabel noch entschuldigend ist:

"Die Verallgemeinerung und Überzeichnung des Beitrags war ein Fehler. Wenn wir damit Gefühle verletzt haben sollten, entschuldigen wir uns ausdrücklich dafür. Der bei facebook privat gepostete Kommentar des RTL-Redakteurs war ausschließlich dessen private Meinung und in keinster Weise die von RTL." Quelle: http://www.rtl.de/cms/news/explosiv/stellungnahme-zum-explosiv-beitrag-vom-19-08-2011-19774-9b7a-24-846550.html



Zunächst einmal die Gruppenbeschreibung, damit jeder selbst herausfinden kann, ob er sich mit dieser Gruppe und ihren idealen identifizieren kann:


http://www.facebook.com/groups/151673738249763/

„We are Gamer - eine offene Gruppe die sich gegen falsche, diskriminierende und schlecht informierte Medien wehrt.

An wen richtet sich die Gruppe:
Alle Spieler von Spielen, auf Konsolen, Computern und sonstigen Datenverabreitungsgeräten.


*************************************
Unser Ziel:
- Wir verlangen von den Medien eine neutrale und informierte Berichterstattung zu unserem Hobby.
- Wir akzeptieren nicht, das Spieler als Nerds / Freaks / Unsozial / Dumm oder gar schlecht hinggestellt werden.
- Wir verlangen eine Anerkennung unseres Hobbys in den Medien als Zeitvertreib und soziales miteinander.
- Wir fordern alle Medien auf sich in Zukunft unabhängig und neutral über dieses Thema zu informieren, bevor sie einen Beitrag erarbeiten.
- Wir akzeptieren nicht, in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden sondern wollen individuell und neutral betrachtet werden.
*************************************

Warum es diese Gruppe gibt:
"Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher." - Albert Einstein 14.03.1879 - 18.04.1955 Deutscher Physiker und Nobelpreisträger

Dieses Zitat trifft die seit langen in den Medien vorherschende Informationspolitik zu Thema "Gamer und Games". Man möge nicht behaupten das dies absichtlich der Fall wäre, jedoch lassen viele Beiträge der vergangenen Jahre dies auch nicht ausschließen.
Es ist allgemein bekannt, dass die Medien die Meinungen der Gesellschaft prägen und beeinflussen. Grundsätzlich ist dies jedoch nicht ihre Aufgabe. Neutralität sollte hier an oberste Stelle stehen. Beziehen wir uns nun auf diese Facebook Gruppe so kann man behaupten, dass die Medien bei dieser Thematik manipulativ vorgehen um "Gamer" in der Gesellschaft als minderwertig oder unnormal darzustellen. Dies ist nicht akzeptabel!

Alle Spieler von Spielen, sei es auf einer Konsole wie der Xbox, der Playststion oder dem Computer - vereinigt euch und lasst es nicht zu, dass die Medien euch in Zukunft immer weiter in ein dunkles Licht werfen.



Wie wir alle Wissen, kann die Masse an Menschen gebündelt mehr erreichen als ein einzelner Mensch. Daher fordere ich euch auf: Schließt euch uns an, wenn ihr unserer Meinung seit! Facebook ist ein starkes Mittel der Kommunikation und jeder einzelne von euch kann einen Beitrag dazu leisten in Zukunft offener und ohne Vorurteile über dieses Thema sprechen zu können.


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wir haben gesiegt.
> 
> Wir haben damit eindeutig demonstriert das man mit uns nicht so umspringen kann.
> 
> ...



so einfach ist das ganze nicht ... sie koennen nicht mit 2 saetzen alles einfach wieder gut machen... bei der naechsten aktion gibs wieder den gleichen mist ... sie hoffen nur darauf dass die leute sich beruhigen und ihre quoten nicht in den keller kullern
aber im punkt zusammenhalt etc... haste schon recht ... obwohl hier nur der deutschsprachige teil europas beteiligt ist/war


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

lol ... ueber facebook nochn anderes video von rtl gefunden





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYMrMaYcXhM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2011)

Wurde schon gepostet, als echte Aufnahme und nicht als Aufnahme eines TVs^^


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> so einfach ist das ganze nicht ... sie koennen nicht mit 2 saetzen alles einfach wieder gut machen... bei der naechsten aktion gibs wieder den gleichen mist ... sie hoffen nur darauf dass die leute sich beruhigen und ihre quoten nicht in den keller kullern
> aber im punkt zusammenhalt etc... haste schon recht ... obwohl hier nur der deutschsprachige teil europas beteiligt ist/war



Naaa denke ich schon.

wenn dir einer einen Kinnhaken verpasst, stehst du ja auch nicht auf und sagt, jawoll bitte gleich noch einmal.. 
(... Nur RTL steht auf schmerzen und macht das wieder und wieder und wieder...)  



Edit:  is jetzt ein Scherz das neue Video oder?!
Wer zum Teufel soll denn 4 Stunden mim Zug nach Köln zu so einem Mega-Event fahren,
um dann mit einem dieser beiden Girls da, mit ihren leeren Puppengesichtern und dem Durchschnittslook
durchzubrennen... eh nicht. sowas schwachsinniges.. 
(Vor allem als wären alle Männer so bescheuert sich von einer "zwinkernden Frau" rummanipulieren zu lassen, tzz...).


RTL will wohl wirklich, dass wir denen komplett den Hahn abdrehen...


----------



## Dracun (25. August 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OJpO_O3K03E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



16 Sekunden Entschuldigung gegen einen Beitrag der .. war wie lang nochmal? 

Lächerlich .. einfach nur unglaubwürdig und lächerlich


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Naaa denke ich schon.
> 
> wenn dir einer einen Kinnhaken verpasst, stehst du ja auch nicht auf und sagt, jawoll bitte gleich noch einmal..



ich moecht nicht gern sagen was ich in dem fall tun wuerde 
jedenfalls hoff ich ma dass anonymous sich um den rest kuemmert


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> (... Nur RTL steht auf schmerzen und macht das wieder und wieder und wieder...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ka gabs auf facebook inner gruppe ... und die gleiche bermerkung von wegen zug etc... wurde schon auf youtube unters video geknallt ...


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich moecht nicht gern sagen was ich in dem fall tun wuerde
> jedenfalls hoff ich ma dass anonymous sich um den rest kuemmert



naja ja... zurückschlagen ich weiß... war irgendwie ein schwachsinniger Vergleich von mir.


Edit: So habe mir das Video mal angesehen... Hah.. dass sind genau die Art von Frauen, die ich absolut nicht ertragen kann... 
das war echt totales Epic Fail² von RTL.. (oder Absicht, weil vermutlich einige Besucher dort meinen Geschmack was Frauen angeht teilen dürften...).^^


----------



## _Kampfkeks_ (25. August 2011)

Programmbeschwerden.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Aktueller Hinweis zum Umgang mit dem Beitrag im RTL-Magazin Explosiv vom 19.08.2011 anlässlich der Games Convention in Köln*
> 
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich (Stand 25.08.2011, 9.00 Uhr) sind über 6.800 Beschwerden zu diesem Beitrag auf www.programmbeschwerde.de eingegangen.
> ...


----------



## Kuya (25. August 2011)

> Der rechtliche Umgang mit dem Beitrag ist von der Anzahl eingegangener Beschwerde völlig unabhängig. Weitere Beschwerden sind mithin für die rechtliche Beurteilung des Beitrags ohne Bedeutung.
> 
> Mit Blick auf die Vielzahl der eingegangenen Beschwerden bittet die LMS um Verständnis dafür, dass nicht auf jede einzelne Beschwerde gesondert geantwortet wird.



Ja nee..., "weitere Beschwerden sind auch nicht möglich" weil ich seit knapp 40std. versuche auf die Seite
zu kommen, aber die seit Gestern am Morgen total überlastet ist.

Und das weitere Beschwerden nicht nötig sind... will ich ja auch stark hoffen... 7000 muss ja wohl reichen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2011)

Da die das schon prüfen bringt das wohl wirklich nichts mehr ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. August 2011)

Das 2. RTL-Video find ich echt lustig. Bei zwei solchen hässlichen Fratzen schau ich doch nicht bewusst hin. Ehrlich, für wen halten die sich? Vielleicht erst mal mit dem Spachtel das Make Up runterkratzen und das Sonnenstudio absetzen, dann vernünftige Klamotten tragen und wir schauen uns das Ergebnis mal an. Achja, der Friseur noch.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2011)

Kann dem nur zustimmen, ich finde die beiden definitiv nicht hübsch.


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. August 2011)

Anonymous ist schon voll aktiv bei der Sache^^ Am 29. gehts lous!


----------



## Deanne (26. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das 2. RTL-Video find ich echt lustig. Bei zwei solchen hässlichen Fratzen schau ich doch nicht bewusst hin. Ehrlich, für wen halten die sich? Vielleicht erst mal mit dem Spachtel das Make Up runterkratzen und das Sonnenstudio absetzen, dann vernünftige Klamotten tragen und wir schauen uns das Ergebnis mal an. Achja, der Friseur noch.



Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde die beiden zwar nicht besonders hübsch, bin aber auch nicht der Meinung, dass sie unnormal rumlaufen oder extrem stark geschminkt sind. Ich weiß, für einige von euch ist farbiger Labello schon ein Indiz dafür, dass eine Frau ein Flittchen ist, aber bei dem Wetter sind mir in der Kölner Innenstadt massenweise Mädels in ähnlichen Outfits begegnet. Ich selbst habe auch keine Lust, bei gefühlten 50 Grad lange Jeans und Pulli zu tragen.

Man sollte die Mädels in den Videos nicht so harsch attackieren, denn ich glaube, dass die meisten überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben, was sie von sich geben. Die Inhalte diktieren doch eh die Sender, solange der Rubel rollt. 

Und das sage ich als weibliche Gamerin und GC-Besucherin, die von den Vorurteilen auch betroffen ist.


----------



## Skatero (26. August 2011)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Anonymous ist schon voll aktiv bei der Sache^^ Am 29. gehts lous!



Eigentlich ist das ja ein ziemlich guter Plan von ihnen, um "Mitglieder" zu gewinnen. Ich würde ja helfen, aber ich würde für so etwas nie etwas Illegales tun und rate eigentlich allen davon ab.


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2011)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade Mitleid mit RTL

Die müssen sich total hilflos vorkommen weil sie konzentrierte Hackerangriffe nicht auf lange Zeit abwehren können. (Geschweige denn die masse an Beschwerden)

Österreich bildet sogar eine Internetpolizei aus weil des öfteren Politische Seiten aus Österreich gehackt wurden und Kundendaten gestohlen wurden. (Das Merkmal der Hacker war jedes mal eines dieser verdammten Pony´s auf der Hauptseite zu hinterlassen)

Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt, wenn die Hacker viel zu viel Hacken und beschädigen, dann schädigt dass den Ruf der Gamer auch.

(Ich sage extra "Hacker" weil Anonymous nicht als Gruppe existiert, jeder Mensch ist im Internet Anonymous)


----------



## Deathstyle (26. August 2011)

DDoS als Hackerangriffe zu bezeichnen ist auch schon ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Haxxler (26. August 2011)

Als ob das RTL irgendwie schaden würde. Nächste Woche wird sicherlich bei Explosiv ein Filmchen über Hacker kommen, alle werden sich aufregen und am Ende profitiert RTL, weil immer mehr Leute es schauen und wissen wollen was als nächstes kommt. Das Problem ist, dass RTL keinen guten Ruf hat den sie verlieren könnten.


----------



## Dracun (26. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> jeder Mensch ist im Internet Anonymous)


Ich distanziere mich von dieser Aussage, den ich möchte nichts mit einer Verbindung, Organisation, what ever zu tun haben die meinen Ihre Meinung, ihre Ideologie ist die einzig wahre. Ich bin sicherlich nicht mit vielem einverstanden was unsere Regierung tut, aber trotzdem bin ich immer noch der Auffassung, wenn man ein System ändern will, muss es mit seinen eigenen Mitteln ändern. Und das heißt nun mal entsprechende Parteien wählen oder selbst politisch aktiv werden. 
Sich aber hinter einer Ideologie zu verstecken und kriminelle Handlungen zu begehen ist nicht nur kontraproduktiv , nein es schürt nur noch mehr, in diesem speziellen Fall, die vorherrschende Meinung gegenüber uns Gamern.
Aus diesem Grund sehe ich mich *nicht* als ein Teil von Anonymus. Wollte dies nur mal klar gestellt haben. Danke


----------



## The Paladin (26. August 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Ich distanziere mich von dieser Aussage, den ich möchte nichts mit einer Verbindung, Organisation, what ever zu tun haben die meinen Ihre Meinung, ihre Ideologie ist die einzig wahre. Ich bin sicherlich nicht mit vielem einverstanden was unsere Regierung tut, aber trotzdem bin ich immer noch der Auffassung, wenn man ein System ändern will, muss es mit seinen eigenen Mitteln ändern. Und das heißt nun mal entsprechende Parteien wählen oder selbst politisch aktiv werden.
> Sich aber hinter einer Ideologie zu verstecken und kriminelle Handlungen zu begehen ist nicht nur kontraproduktiv , nein es schürt nur noch mehr, in diesem speziellen Fall, die vorherrschende Meinung gegenüber uns Gamern.
> Aus diesem Grund sehe ich mich *nicht* als ein Teil von Anonymus. Wollte dies nur mal klar gestellt haben. Danke



So habe ich es nicht gemeint dass jeder von uns Anonymous ist, es gibt keine Hackergruppe namens Anonymous. Das sind irgendwelche Leute auf der Welt die sich ab und zu zusammenschließen und irgendeinen Unsinn machen. Dass mit "Jeder ist Anonymous" habe ich so gemeint dass jeder im Internet Anonym ist. (Das hat jemand mal sehr ausführlich beschrieben in dem "Die Vernichtung von Facebook" Thread)


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde die beiden zwar nicht besonders hübsch, bin aber auch nicht der Meinung, dass sie unnormal rumlaufen oder extrem stark geschminkt sind. Ich weiß, für einige von euch ist farbiger Labello schon ein Indiz dafür, dass eine Frau ein Flittchen ist, aber bei dem Wetter sind mir in der Kölner Innenstadt massenweise Mädels in ähnlichen Outfits begegnet. Ich selbst habe auch keine Lust, bei gefühlten 50 Grad lange Jeans und Pulli zu tragen.
> 
> Man sollte die Mädels in den Videos nicht so harsch attackieren, denn ich glaube, dass die meisten überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben, was sie von sich geben. Die Inhalte diktieren doch eh die Sender, solange der Rubel rollt.
> 
> Und das sage ich als weibliche Gamerin und GC-Besucherin, die von den Vorurteilen auch betroffen ist.



Ja exakt!

Deiner Aussage sollten bitte alle beachtung schenken, da es sich bei den beiden auch nur
um gecastete Schauspieler handelt, die ihren Job machen. 
(Wir bekommen die Drehbücher vorgelegt, und haben auf den Inhalt keinen Einfluss).
Wenn wir die Rolle aufgrund von Persönlichen vorbehalten nicht spielen möchten,
dann suchen sie sich andere Schauspieler und darsteller dafür.

häßlich waren die Damen keineswegs, und der Hass dahingehend (im Zorn verständlich) aber ungerechtfertigt.
Auch wenn die beiden definitiv nicht mein Geschmack waren, sind diese für den Inhalt nicht verantwortlich.

Bedenkt, wenn Hollywood einen Flop-Film rausbringt, ist auch nicht George Clooney oder Aaliyah verantwortlich,
sondern der Regisseur und die Autoren des Drehbuchs.

Bitte kanalisiert (auch wenns schwer fällt) euer "Veto" also bitte auch gegen die entsprechenden schuldigen.

Und ja, ich hatte mich Gestern den beiden Damen gegenüber auch im Ton vergriffen (Zitat: irgendwas mit leeren Puppengesichtern^^),
und das war auch von mir nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. August 2011)

Nun hats doch noch bei der Bild geklappt ^^Bild berichtet


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. August 2011)

98% der Befragten auf Bild.de sind dafür, dass Erwachsene spielen dürfen, was sie wollen. Nur 2% sind für ein generelles Verbot... ^^

http://www.bild.de/spiele/spiele-news/gamescom/brutale-spiele-19489320.bild.html


----------



## floppydrive (26. August 2011)

1. RTL ist ey Unterschichten TV in soweit uninteressant

2. Sich über das Thema aufzuregen ist genauso dümmlich wie der Beitrag als ob man von RTL was anderen erwartet hätte

3. Das Anonymous Video ist noch lächerlicher als der Beitrag von RTL         

4. Manche Leute sollten sich erstmal überlegen wie sie auf sowas reagieren, das auf Facebook/Youtube/Foren jetzt von den Mitarbeitern/Redakteuren die Adressen etc gepostet werden und dazu noch die Aufforderung "Den Leuten mal ordentlich die Fresse zu polieren" ist alles andere als hilfreich, warum sich die Leute überhaupt dafür interessieren, war ein Standard RTL Beitrag in dem 99% nicht stimmen warum also drüber aufregen, einfach drüberstehen und entspannt durch die Hose atmen. Durch die aktuellen Aktionen sind die Gamer kein Deut besser als RTL.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. August 2011)

oha erst RTL nun Bild - fantastische Quellen haben zusammengefunden


----------



## Anvy (26. August 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> 2. Sich über das Thema aufzuregen ist genauso dümmlich wie der Beitrag als ob man von RTL was anderen erwartet hätte



Das stimmt schon, solange man selber nicht zu sehen ist. Eine Freundin von mir ist dort drauf. Sie war richtig sauer, weil es nun mal nicht auf sie zutrifft. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. RTL sollte meiner Meinung nach rechtliche Konsequenzen bekommen, denn ich möchte nicht, dass sie mit mir auch soetwas abziehen. ;(

Finde die meisten Berichte über die GC eh komisch. Die Leute dort werden immer als schlampig, lichtscheu, usw. beschrieben. Dann picken sie sich zwei/drei raus auf die das in entferntester Weise zutrifft. mag zwar Leute geben die so sind, aber genug die es nicht sind. Der eine guckt halt lieber nach der Arbeit fern, der andere Spielt halt. Sehe nichts schlimmes daran. Jeder brauch etwas um sich vom Tag zu erholen.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, solange man selber nicht zu sehen ist. Eine Freundin von mir ist dort drauf. Sie war richtig sauer, weil es nun mal nicht auf sie zutrifft. Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. abziehen. ;(



 ...deine Freundin ist zufällig das hübsche Mädchen mit dem schwarz-rosa Outfit und den Haarspangen? 
Dann richte ihr mal aus, sie war "mit Abstand" das attraktivste Mädchen im ganzen Beitrag dort.


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

Ich weigere mich, mich als "dümmlich" (@ flobbydrive) bezeichnen zu lassen, bloß, weil es mir nicht scmeckt, wie sehr über, um Zam zu zitieren, 21 Menchen alleine in Deutschland gelästert wird. Dass Gamer keinen gutgen Stand in der Gesellschaft haben ist eh klar. Aber warum ist das so? Weil wir jedes Mal, wenn irgendwas im Argen liegt, als Grund dafür hergezogen werden. Das ist doch auch etwas, das uns aufregt, weil es ungerechtfertigt ist und es so viele Leute gibt, die das glauben, was sie im Fernsehen sehen! 
Genau wegen solchen Beiträgen wird man als Gamer schief angeguckt, wird über einen gelästert und wird man nicht ernst genommen, weil das Gamen ja eh die Gehirnzellen vertrocknet (Jaha, und was ist miut dem fernsehen?). Und von dem her ist es sicher nicht dümmlich, sich darüber zu beschweren. Es ist lediglich schon ziemlich überfällig.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass Gamer keinen gutgen Stand in der Gesellschaft haben ist eh klar. Aber warum ist das so? Weil wir jedes Mal, wenn irgendwas im Argen liegt, als Grund dafür hergezogen werden.



Um mich zu zitieren, wie ich den Kollegen von Hernn Kickbusch zitiere:



> _ Man sucht sich eine vermeintliche Nische, die eine gewisse Angriffsfläche bietet,
> und schlachtet Vorurteile aus oder behauptet sogar komplette Unwahrheiten.
> *So geschehen mit der Live Rollenspiel Szene vor -zig Jahren.
> Damals hat Explo die LARPer tatsächlich mit Satanismus in Verbindung gebracht.
> ...



This is why... Deidara-San ^^!


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

Ich sag ja nichts dagegen, dass es passiert  Aber eben alleine an deinem Beispiel mit der Polizei sollte man sich doch Gedanken machen, ob m an es wirklich so weit kommen lassen will. Der Aufschrei der Gamer jetzt hatte ja offenbar durchaus was an Wirkung.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Ja jetzt hat RTL den Bericht gesendet und alle Welt hat es erfahren. Ich hab ja eh aufgehört "fern zu sehen", aber eine solche "berichterstattung" ist echt die Höhe. Meine Frage ist: Was sollen wir dagegen jetzt unternehmen? Sollen wir uns alle aufregen und unsere Freunde dazu auffordern, RTL zu schauen? Mit ebensolchen ausnutzen von Emotionen steigert RTL seine erfolgsquote. 
Aber was ist jetzt die angemessene Antwort darauf? Ich möchte nicht einfach rumsitzen und nichts tun. denn wer passiv bleibt, wird nur noch mehr gehänselt.
Hat z.B. die Piratenpartei dazu Stellung genommen? Wenn ja, dann schickt bitte Links 
Vielleicht sollten wir zur Feder greifen und einen ausführlichen handschriftlichen Brief abschicken, wo sachlich dargelegt wird, was für einen *hust*Bullshit sie da fabriziert haben und sie solche Beiträge lassen sollen.

Es ist ja nicht so, als ob RTL der fiese böse MÖP im Fernsehen wäre. Es gibt kaum noch qualitativ hochwertiges Fernsehen. Ich führ meinen Teil habe schon das getan, was ihnen am meisten wehtun wird. Der Fernseher ist raus! Und der grosse Monitor wird nur noch für DvD's verwendet. Jaaaa RTL, wie schmecken dir deine Einschaltquoten jetzt?  Ich kann es nur empfehlen, den Stecker vom Abwasserkanal zu ziehen. Bei mir kam dort immer nur "Fäkalien" raus.


----------



## Sharwen (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jaaaa RTL, wie schmecken dir deine Einschaltquoten jetzt?



Ehm, dein Schauverhalten juckt die nicht, wieviel % geguckt wird, wird hochgerechnet. 2.000 - 6.000 Personen in Deutschland haben ein Messgerät zu Hause stehen, was deren Fernsehverhalten ausliest und täglich zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt an ein Rechenzentrum schickt.
Solange von euch keiner so ein Ding zu hause stehen habt, ist es egal, ob ihr RTL schaut oder nicht, ihr werdet da eh nicht mit rein gerechnet. 

Das ist RTL , was habt ihr erwartet, niveauvolles und durchdachtes Fernsehen?


----------



## arcangel (26. August 2011)

The schrieb:


> dass jeder im Internet Anonym ist.



Das haetten viele wohl gerne und diese angebliche "Sicherheit" fuehrt auch leider immer mehr dazu das jegliches Unrechtsbewusstsein, jegliches gute Benehmen und alles was sich im Miteinandern sonst noch so gehoert, bei immer mehr Leuten, gerade den Jugendlichen komplett abhanden kommt.

Man ist im Internet lange nicht so anonym wie manche das gerne haetten, und das ist auch gut so, da das Internet nunmal kein rechtsfreier Raum ist und auch das ist gut so. Wo kaemen wir denn sonst hin.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt hat RTL den Bericht gesendet und alle Welt hat es erfahren. Ich hab ja eh aufgehört "fern zu sehen", aber eine solche "berichterstattung" ist echt die Höhe. Meine Frage ist: Was sollen wir dagegen jetzt unternehmen? Sollen wir uns alle aufregen und unsere Freunde dazu auffordern, RTL zu schauen? Mit ebensolchen ausnutzen von Emotionen steigert RTL seine erfolgsquote.
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, als ob RTL der fiese böse MÖP im Fernsehen wäre. Es gibt kaum noch qualitativ hochwertiges Fernsehen. Ich führ meinen Teil habe schon das getan, was ihnen am meisten wehtun wird. Der Fernseher ist raus! Und der grosse Monitor wird nur noch für DvD's verwendet.



Wir tun doch genau das Richtige.

Diese Sender versuchen durch skurile an den Haaren herbeigezogene Darstellungen die unwissende Menschen schockieren und verstören sollen, Quoten zu bekommen. Aber Dinge wie "Dschungelcamp, Frauentausch und dergleichen sorgen eher dafür,
dass selbst naivste Menschen ihren Respekt vor solchen Sendern verlieren, und aufgrund der verlogenen Berichterstattung 
den Fernseher auslassen.

*Genaugenommen tut RTL das Richtige, sich nämlich selber ans Kreuz zu nageln,
und es ist unsere Pflicht Ihnen dabei zu Helfen wo wir nur können. 

*_...wer könnte deren Ruf besser schädigen, als sie Selber, wenn ihre Missetaten auffliegen..._*
*


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Wir tun doch genau das Richtige.




Das würde ich an deiner Stelle stark differenzieren, außer du zählst dich zu den Foren- und Kommentar-Hass-Spammern, die genau den falschen Weg gehen.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle stark differenzieren, außer du zählst dich zu den Foren- und Kommentar-Hass-Spammern, die genau den falschen Weg gehen.



... hmm.. ist irgendwie auch wieder wahr. 
wobei ich mich ja eigentlich nur auf die öffentliche Beschwerde der Community bezog.


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle stark differenzieren, außer du zählst dich zu den Foren- und Kommentar-Hass-Spammern, die genau den falschen Weg gehen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass Kuya von diesen Spammern sprach,m eher von den gut und gerne 8000 Beschwerden, die die NLM auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht haben, und dass RTL immer schon zu ner klein en Entschuldigung gezwungen war  DAS wiederum finde ich gut, auch wenn einige sich wohl im Ton vergriffen haben. Ist wie auf ner Demo. EIn paar schwarze Schafe die ausfallend werden gibts immer, aber der Großteil ist (in den meisten Fällen... auch wenns in ketzter Zeit andre Fälle gab) friedlcih.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Kuya von diesen Spammern sprach,m eher von den gut und gerne 8000 Beschwerden, die die NLM auf die Sache aufmerksam gemacht haben.



Das meinte ich eigentlich auch damit.


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> EIn paar schwarze Schafe die ausfallend werden



Und genau die, werden am Ende wieder aufgegriffen als Beispiele zur Pauschalisierung.


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und genau die, werden am Ende wieder aufgegriffen als Beispiele zur Pauschalisierung.



Das ist allerdings wahr, aber verhindern können wir es auch nicht :/


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

Wenn sie Propaganda verbreiten (also ständige Wiederholung), dann können wir das auch!

Gamer sind cool
Gamer sehen sexy aus
Gamer sind beliebt und erfolgreich
Computerspiele sind hochwertige Kunststücke
Als Gamer trägt man Nachhaltig zum Umweltschutz bei.

natürlich bevorzuge ich es, Wahrheiten zu porpagieren, und nicht irgendetwas.


----------



## floppydrive (26. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weigere mich, mich als "dümmlich" (@ flobbydrive) bezeichnen zu lassen, bloß, weil es mir nicht scmeckt, wie sehr über, um Zam zu zitieren, 21 Menchen alleine in Deutschland gelästert wird. Dass Gamer keinen gutgen Stand in der Gesellschaft haben ist eh klar. Aber warum ist das so? Weil wir jedes Mal, wenn irgendwas im Argen liegt, als Grund dafür hergezogen werden. Das ist doch auch etwas, das uns aufregt, weil es ungerechtfertigt ist und es so viele Leute gibt, die das glauben, was sie im Fernsehen sehen!
> Genau wegen solchen Beiträgen wird man als Gamer schief angeguckt, wird über einen gelästert und wird man nicht ernst genommen, weil das Gamen ja eh die Gehirnzellen vertrocknet (Jaha, und was ist miut dem fernsehen?). Und von dem her ist es sicher nicht dümmlich, sich darüber zu beschweren. Es ist lediglich schon ziemlich überfällig.


floppydrive nicht flobbydrive 



Und wegen dem Beschweren es geht mir da eher um die Art wie das manche Leute machen, zu 99% wird beleidigt oder dumme Aktion gebracht, hier bekämpft man nur Feuer mit Feuer was sich einfach nicht lohnt, eine ordentliche Gegendarstellung wäre da um einiges besser, so lustig der Beitrag von GIGA auch ist es ist wieder nur eine Parodie man sieht einfach nicht was die Spieler wirklich ausmacht. Viele Leuten sollten halt einfach ihre "Vergeltungsmaßnahmen" überdenken was man in manch anderen Foren/Plattformen ließt grenzt an Drohnung/Stalking, da werden die Macher förmlich gejagt.


----------



## Manaori (26. August 2011)

Huch... sorry. Da hab ich nicht aufgepasst.  

Ja, da hast du natürlich recht, aber wie oben schon gesagt, man kann leider nicht kontrollieren, wie die Leute ihren Unmut äußern, und verhindern kann man es auch nicht. Allerdings können wir wenigstens versuchen, usn zusammenzureißen, und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen uns eloquent und nicht so polemisch,w ie es bei RTL selbst der Fall ist, zu beschweren. Wir müssen ja nicht mitziehen mit manch anderen.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Wie lächerlich die 15 Sekunden Stellungnahme von RTL.
Die haben warscheinlich Gewissensbisse und stellen dann irgendso eine Pfeife da ins Studio der es kaum fertigbringt 15 Sekunden Stellungnahme glaubhaft rüberzubringen.

Die Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Senders hat in den letzten Jahren wirklich enorm gelitten, vorallem aber auch die journalistische Kompetenz.

Die Zahl konstruktiver, sachlicher und objektiv recherchierter Beiträge nehmen im Fernsehen immer mehr ab. Vorallem im Privatfernsehen, weil es eben doch nur um Quoten geht.
Würden wir das weiterverfolgen, würden wir immer bei derselben Ursache landen, Profitgeilheit ohne Ende. Nur wenige Spartensender machen noch Reportagen oder Dokus die auch wirklich einen gewissen Informationsgehalt haben und ein Thema vorallem von verschiedenen Seiten glaubhaft beleuchten.

Solange sich das nicht ändert, muss man auch immer wieder mit solchen Beiträgen rechnen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. August 2011)

*Kritisierter RTL-Bericht verstößt nicht gegen Medienrecht *

* Datum:26.08.2011
URL: http://www.computerwoche.de/2494049*

*Trotz eines Proteststurms gegen einen RTL-Beitrag zur Computermesse Gamescom haben die Medienwächter in dem Bericht keinen Verstoß gegen das Medienrecht feststellen können.* Die für die Aufsicht über das RTL-Programm zuständige Niedersächsische Landesmedienanstalt (NLM) *erklärte am Freitag*[sup]1[/sup], der umstrittene Beitrag habe nicht gegen die Bestimmungen des Rundfunkstaatsvertrags verstoßen. Unabhängig von dieser rechtlichen Bewertung habe die NLM aber Verständnis für die Empörung, die der Beitrag ausgelöst hat. Die inzwischen erfolgte Entschuldigung durch RTL war ebenso richtig wie notwendig, erklärte die NLM. 

 In dem Beitrag nennt die Moderatorin Computerfans "echt komische Gestalten" und beschreibt sie als Menschen, die wenig Sozialkontakte haben, schräg gekleidet sind und sich nicht immer ordentlich waschen. Eine Protestwelle der Gamer-Szene mit mehr als 8000 Beschwerden war die Folge. "Der Beitrag ist durch seine unverblümte Tendenz sicher ärgerlich, aber keinesfalls rechtswidrig", erklärte NLM-Direktor Andreas Fischer. "In einer freiheitlichen Medienordnung können und müssen derartige Berichte toleriert werden." Er hoffe sehr, dass die Gamer-Szene, die ja selbst für Freiheitsrechte eintritt, dies am Ende akzeptieren könne. (dpa/tc)

[sup]1[/sup] *http://www.nlm.de/48...cee23&tx_ttnews[backPid]=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=390*


----------



## Saji (26. August 2011)

Immerhin hat RTL sich entschuldigt. Zwar mehr schlecht als recht, aber sie haben es getan. In Zukunft werden sich die Redakteure von RTL besser überlegen, was zum Thema Gamer von sich geben. Wir sind keine Randgruppe, keine Aussätzigen, keine Spaßfraktion über die man einfach so gezwungen-witzige und unwahre Phrasen verbreitet. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass es in Deutschland mehr Spieler als halbwegs vernünftige Moderatoren und Redakteure gibt.


----------



## Kuya (26. August 2011)

Sie räumen zumindest ein, das man die Empörung nachvollziehen könne,
und das eine Entschuldigung nötig und richtig war.

Naja.. ich hatte auch nicht erwartet das RTL wegen sowas wirklich verklagt wird,
was ja auch ansich dann über das Ziel hinaus schießen würde.


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belgor (26. August 2011)

Ich meine das wir Shooterspieler zukünftige Amokläufer sind war ja schon immer klar, aber was sich RTL da mal wieder bei gedacht hat ist echt bodenlos. Alle Gamer sind unrasierte, ungewaschene, beziehungsgestörte Psychophaten, die mit dunkler Schlabberoutfits rumlaufen die nach Schweiß riechen. Das beste vom besten, war aber noch diese komische Studentin, die sich sofort als Menschenkenner ausgegeben hat. Das war schon fast so traurig wie diese ganzen Hartz4 Sendungen, die jeden Tag auf RTL laufen und RTL denk noch das wäre Unterhaltung.

Wenn man sich mal das ganze TV Angebot im Deutschen Fernsehen anschaut, der sollte feststellen, das hier nur noch Dumpfbacken leben und sich jeden Durchfall im TV in die Birne ziehen. Auch wieder auf Pro 7 mit ihrer "Edelweiß und Promischweiß" Sendung, zeigt mir, dass das Niveau in Deutschland stetig abnimmt. Wann kommt denn mal was im TV, wo man sagen kann "Hey das war ja mal ne tolle Sendung/Film" ? Die letzten 10 Jahren vergrabe ich mich Abends immer hinter den PC, weil man sich echt nicht mehr vorm TV setzen kann. Die ganzen Comedyshows wie Cindy "Walfisch" aus Marzahn oder die ganzen anderen die meinen sie wären lustig sind eine Zumutung. Diese Woche ist einer der besten verstorben (Loriot) und über den konnte man damals noch lachen. Aber heute neeee da guck ich mir lieber ein Testbild an, da hab ich mehr Spaß -.-



Belgor


----------



## Konov (26. August 2011)

Wie es mit der Intelligenz der Studentin ausschaut lässt sich leicht klären, da es noch ein weiteres Video bei Youtube gibt, wo sie jemand interviewt und fragt, was sie davon hält, dass die Eisenbahnstrecke Berlin-New York geschlossen wird.
Sie merkt nicht worum es überhaupt geht und gibt hirnlose Antworten. ^^


----------



## zoizz (26. August 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Das Fernsehen, in diesem Fall vertreten durch RTL, ist doch nur die verlassene Ex und will ein bisschen Rache.
> 
> Sobald man _ingame _Werbeblöcke schalten kann, steigt die Akzeptanz und das Ansehen des gemeinen Gamers. Dementsprechend wird sich die Berichterstattung verändern und auf eine andere »Randgruppe« konzentrieren. Alles ne Frage der Zeit.



This!


----------



## TheGui (26. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wenn sie Propaganda verbreiten (also ständige Wiederholung), dann können wir das auch!
> 
> Gamer sind cool
> Gamer sehen sexy aus
> ...



Du hast vergessen das Gamer gut riechen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> "In einer freiheitlichen Medienordnung können und müssen derartige Berichte toleriert werden."



Yeah! Freimütiges und ehrliches Lügen, Betrügen, Aufhetzen und Diffamieren sind ab sofort überall im Fernsehen erlaubt!


----------



## zoizz (26. August 2011)

> § 130
> 
> Volksverhetzung
> 
> ...


----------



## Piti49 (26. August 2011)

Ich finde es einfach nur übertrieben.
Wie kann man sich nur so sehr über so etwas aufregen und sich da so rein steigern?

Sind doch nur leere Worte, die sich eh jeder viel Zocker immer wieder anhören muss schon seid Jahren.
Auch wenn es nicht zutrifft.

Es heulen ja auch nicht die 90% der vernünftigen Jugendlichen rum das sie jeden Tag als Alki abgestempelt werden.

Schubladen denken wird es immer geben, und sich drüber aufzuregen ist doch noch bescheuerter als die Sache an sich.





Mir ists zumindestens egal und wäre mir nicht negativ in dem Bericht aufgefallen, ich hätte mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt, da ich mich eh nicht angesprochen gefühlt hätte.

Und die Masse steht auf sowas schaut doch was aus Wow wurde, Massenbrei halt, aber ist ja auch logisch, denn Geld regiert die Welt!


----------



## Laxera (27. August 2011)

hm....über's ziel hinaus schießen?

sorry, aber diese "entschuldigung" ist wie wenn ich den bundestag anzünde und dann wenn man mich dafür festnehmen will, eine 1 liter flasche wasser aus der tasche hole und sage "ich helfe beim löschen" ......oder wenn ich dir eine plätte mit der großen kelle und dir am ende nen einzellnes pflaster reiche (mit grober kelle ist baseball-schläger etc. gemeint)

sorry, aber das die net bestraft werden find ich einfach nur MIES  - verleumdung, rufmord, diskriminierung und beleidigung stehen ALLE 4 (!) im STGB und sind straftatbestände und damit müsste hierrauf eigentlich eine ANZEIGE folgen....vll sollten WIR da handeln (die bei der polizei - am besten in köln) anzeigen, wenn die - FEIGE BANDE in der - von der beschwerdestelle es nicht hinbekommen da vernünftig gegen vor zu gehen?

mfg LAX
ps: und das mit FEIGE BANDE meine ich so, denn straftaten gehören IMHO verfolgt (d.h. wenn ich zu nem schwarzen sage: hey du scheiß arbeitsloser, dauerzockender, stinkender und nicht deutsch sprechender motherfucking nigger - dann wird dieser mich bei polizei anzeigen - und das ZU RECHT! - und ich werde strafe zahlen müssen (vll sogar schmerzensgeld wegen seelischer grausamkeit oder sowas).....und RTL soll davon kommen nur weil sie nen "großer fisch" sind?....sorry, aber die haben viel zu lange machen können was sie wollten, IMHO sollte hier echt was geschehen.....

bin fast so weit das ich mit den ANONYMUS-Typen symphatisiere - auch wenn ich (wie oben gesagt) gegen straftaten bin (mit wenigen ausnahmen die hier aber nicht rein passen) - und hoffe das die bei RTL was zerschießen/Kaputt machen was wirklich teuer ist!

ich meine wo kommen wir hin, wenn jeder FUZZI der irgendwo meint "nachrichten" machen zu müssen (egal ob TV, Radio oder internet (vom blog bis zur eigenen website oder sogar facebook)) das er sich über menschen bzw. menschengruppen auslassen könnte (mit beleidigungen, verleumdungen, lügen etc.), wie er lustig ist, dann währe das nimmer pressefreiheit sondern vll sogar VOLKSVERHETZUNG (!).......und davor sollte kein konzern und auch kein presse-ausweis schützen, davor das das eben verfolgt wird!


----------



## Garthel (27. August 2011)

Nunja...in einer gewissen weise hält sich RTL einfach an die Meinungsfreiheit...sie haben die Meinung "Zocker sind widerlich" und geben diese bekannt.
Dass dies eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung ist, welche aber als große Wahrheit dargestellt wird, ist eine andere Sache. Ich habe mir jedenfalls den
Bericht angesehen. Meine Frau und ich schauen immer belustigt das RTL-Programm, ausserdem kann man da nach einem harten Arbeitstag gut bei
einschlafen ohne was wichtiges zu verpassen und da kam halt auch dieser Beitrag.

Erster Gedanke war "ach, schön, ich komme nicht hin aber wenigstens seh ich da mal was. Ein Gedanke der nach den mehr oder weniger geistreichen
Eingangsworten "Irgendwann steht jeder junge Mann vor der Entscheidung ob er sich von seinem Geld einen Rasierapperat oder ein Computerspiel
kaufen sollte, bei der falschen Entscheidung landet man hier." gestrichen war. Ok, in gewisser Weise fand ich den Bericht sehr lustig, sie haben sich
ja auch die wahren Stilikonen der Szene rausgesucht und dazu dann noch eine Hostess welche die Besucher in mehr oder weniger passende Gruppen
einteilt. Meine Frau war jedenfalls begeistert...sie hasst WoW, bzw Alles was mit Computern und Spielen zu tun hat, aber dennoch hat sie den doch
sehr überspitzten Inhalt der "News" erkannt. 

Ich glaube jeder nur halbwegs intelligente Mensch wird merken dass der Bericht nicht wirklich die Wahrheit zeigt und nur die gloreiche Idee irgendeines
gelangweilten RTL-Autors war. Kein halbwegs normaler Mensch wird jetzt wieder alle Gamer in diese Schublade stecken, zumindest hoffe ich dass, bin
als Zocker in meinem Umfeld grad wieder akzeptiert...(ausser von meiner Frau ^^).


----------



## win3ermute (27. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie lächerlich die 15 Sekunden Stellungnahme von RTL.
> Die haben warscheinlich Gewissensbisse und stellen dann irgendso eine Pfeife da ins Studio der es kaum fertigbringt 15 Sekunden Stellungnahme glaubhaft rüberzubringen.



Du hast sehr offensichtlich eine falsche Wahrnehmung der privaten TV-Anstalten. "Gewissen" ist da ein Luxus, den man sich nicht erlauben kann. 

Hier ist es Usus, "Randgruppen" zu entstellen, auf daß sie unterhaltsam für den Zuschauer sind. Nach dem Motto "Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht" wird manipuliert, bis es in das Sendeschema passt (siehe "Frauentausch" und andere "RL"-Formate).
Da zählt nicht ein Mensch, da wird nach Einschaltquote im anvisiertem Zielraum entschieden, um Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Diese Kunden sind nicht der Zuschauer, sondern nur die schaltenden Werbebetreiber. Der Zuschauer ist nichts weiteres als die Anzahl der erreichten "Zielpersonen".

Das ist ein sauzynisches Geschäft - und leider auch ein politisches. Ich finde es traurig, daß es erst eines 5-Minuten-Beitrages über "stinkende Gamer" (so interessant wie der berühmte Sack in China) braucht, um eine Reaktion hervorzurufen:

- RTL bemüht sich seit Jahren, Arbeitslose und besonders Langzeitarbeitslose als "arbeitsscheue Schmarotzer" darzustellen, die als "Parasiten" die ach so wertvolle Gemeinschaft der Deutschen aussaugen. Gegendarstellungen oder gar "investigativer Journalismus" in den Machenschaften des sogenannten "Jobcenters" finden sich überhaupt nicht.
Hier wird versucht, einer Gruppe von Menschen ein Ettikett umzuhängen, damit man gegen diese "Sozialschmarotzer" auch umgehend mit jeglicher Härte vorgehen kann - "weil die haben das ja nicht anders verdient!"

- "Tatort Internet". Wo blieben die Proteste gegen diese Sendung in der Größe wie derzeit bei "Gamer stinken?" Statt "kriminalistischer Aufklärung" war diese Serie ein klarer Fall von politischer Werbung: In jeder Sendung kamen "Größen" aus der Politik zu Wort, die für eine Datenspeicherung von IPs warben. Hier wurde das umgesetzt, was ein Manager der Film- und Musikindustrie bereits ausgedrückt hat: Durch das Druckmittel von Kindesmißbrauch und -pornographie die Rechte der Industrie durchsetzen und das Internet kontrollieren (siehe Link)

Privatsender sind Meinungsmache auf dem selben Niveau der Bildzeitung - und sie gehören nicht eingeschaltet! 



> Die Glaubwürdigkeit dieses Senders hat in den letzten Jahren wirklich enorm gelitten, vorallem aber auch die journalistische Kompetenz.



Welche "journalistische Kompetenz"? Privatsender sind von ihren Kunden abhängig. Die sind nun mal die Werbebetreiber. Der Zuschauer ist das lästige Anhängsel, das gefälligst einschalten soll! Und daß diese Sender selbstverständlich die Meinung ihrer Industriekunden widergibt, sollte doch dann nicht wundern, oder?



> Die Zahl konstruktiver, sachlicher und objektiv recherchierter Beiträge nehmen im Fernsehen immer mehr ab. Vorallem im Privatfernsehen, weil es eben doch nur um Quoten geht.



Es gibt eine interessante Doku - zu finden auf der Do-DVD des Filmes "Die Unbestechlichen" -, nach der heute eine Aufdeckung von "Watergate" dank der Medienstruktur unmöglich sei (zumindest in den bisherigen Medien abseits von Wikileaks): Die Verflechtung der Verlage mit der Industrie und der Politik ist heute zu groß, als daß noch so eine Affaire ans Licht kommen würde.
Damals ging die Chefin des Verlages in Beugehaft, weil sie den Namen der Quelle nicht preisgeben wollte. Heute würde man sagen: "Das beschert uns weniger Einkommen durch Werbeeinnahmen und in den Knast geht von den Gesellschaftern natürlich keiner!"

Wieviele "Skandale" in der Politik oder Wirtschaft sind durch die etablierten "Nachrichtenmagazine" wie Stern und Spiegel in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten aufgedeckt worden? Warum wenden sich Leute mit brisanten Informationen an eine neutrale Quelle wie Wikileaks und nicht an den Spiegel?

Die Antwort ist einfach: Wikileaks veröffentlicht. Der Rest prüft erst mal nach und veröffentlicht nicht, weil man sich nicht in die Nesseln setzen möchte (ehemals ein Merkmal des Journalismus). Heutzutage darf ein "Nachrichtenmagazin" wie Spiegel freudig berichten, was auf "Wikileaks" veröffentlicht wird. Sie interpretieren nur noch, was im Internet jedem zugänglich ist, ohne sich "in Gefahr" zu begeben. 

Das positive aus dem 5-Minuten-Beitrag von der Gamescom ist: Eventuell fragen Leute endlich mal nach, was RTL und die anderen privaten TV-Veranstalter in vielen weiteren 5-Minuten-Beiträgen bisher falsch dargestellt haben. Und der Aufschrei ist selbstverständlich begründet, andererseits aber auch lächerlich: Viele für das "allgemeine Bewußtsein" prägende Darstellung von Bevölkerungsgruppen (hier vor allen Dingen die "faulen, schmarotzenden Arbeitslosen") hätten diesen Aufschrei gebraucht. Nur haben die im I-Net wohl auch keine Lobby.


----------



## Jordin (27. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wieviele "Skandale" in der Politik oder Wirtschaft sind durch die etablierten "Nachrichtenmagazine" wie Stern und Spiegel in den letzten beiden Jahrzehnten aufgedeckt worden? Warum wenden sich Leute mit brisanten Informationen an eine neutrale Quelle wie Wikileaks und nicht an den Spiegel?
> 
> Die Antwort ist einfach: Wikileaks veröffentlicht. Der Rest prüft erst mal nach und veröffentlicht nicht, weil man sich nicht in die Nesseln setzen möchte (ehemals ein Merkmal des Journalismus). Heutzutage darf ein "Nachrichtenmagazin" wie Spiegel freudig berichten, was auf "Wikileaks" veröffentlicht wird. Sie interpretieren nur noch, was im Internet jedem zugänglich ist, ohne sich "in Gefahr" zu begeben.



Amen Bruder!


Insgesamt ein sehr schöner Beitrag.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. August 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Nunja...in einer gewissen weise hält sich RTL einfach an die Meinungsfreiheit...sie haben die Meinung "Zocker sind widerlich" und geben diese bekannt.



Damit überschreitest du etwas die Grenze der Meinungsfreiheit. Wenn ich sagen würde "Ich hasse alle Juden weil die unsere Brunnen vergiften und unser Geld stehlen" könnte ich ja auch sagen, dass das meine Meinung ist und ich sagen darf was ich will. Trotzdem würde das unter Volksverhetzung fallen. Meinungsfreiheit darf nicht gegen ein anderes Gesetz verstoßen, vor ein paar Seiten wurde ja hier das entsprechende Gesetzt gepostet.


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> [...]



Gebe dir auf jedenfall soweit Recht.



win3ermute schrieb:


> Privatsender sind Meinungsmache auf dem selben Niveau der Bildzeitung - und sie gehören nicht eingeschaltet!



Generell alle Privatsender?
Du bist dir aber bewusst, dass das völlig absurd ist, oder? Genauso wie es immer Leute geben wird, die die Bildzeitung lesen, wird es immer Leute geben, die Privatsender schauen. Und ich wage schonmal zu behaupten dass auch wir beide dazugehören.
*Dein Aufruf in allen Ehren*, aber das ist doch so, als würde man sagen "kauft keine Autos mehr, Co2 Emissionen sind schädlich!". Jeder weiß es, trotzdem wird es weiter gemacht. Glaube, darüber brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren.
Aber: fett markiert... 




win3ermute schrieb:


> Welche "journalistische Kompetenz"? Privatsender sind von ihren Kunden abhängig. Die sind nun mal die Werbebetreiber. Der Zuschauer ist das lästige Anhängsel, das gefälligst einschalten soll! Und daß diese Sender selbstverständlich die Meinung ihrer Industriekunden widergibt, sollte doch dann nicht wundern, oder?



Das ist einerseits richtig, andererseits beschäftigen Sender, wie auch Privatsender, "Journalisten". Ausgebildete Journalisten, Politologen, Soziologen, weiß der Geier wen noch alles.
Diese Leute glauben doch, sie würden ihr Berufsbild würdig vertreten. Dass dem nicht so ist, da sind wir uns ja alle einig, oder?

Der Beruf des Journalisten ist nicht einfach nur irgendwas schreiben, recherchieren und irgendwo für irgendwen veröffentlichen. Genauso wie die Pappenheimer der Bildzeitung, mit Journalismus hat das nur sehr wenig zutun.
Und das finde ich sehr schade, denn es ist ein unglaublich anspruchsvoller Beruf, der aber seit Jahren immer mehr durch den Dreck gezogen wird, weil die Leute für die Quote schreiben und senden und nicht für die objektive Berichterstattung.

Kunden hin oder her!
Wie auch immer, wir sind vom Prinzip her ja einer Meinung!




win3ermute schrieb:


> Das positive aus dem 5-Minuten-Beitrag von der Gamescom ist: Eventuell fragen Leute endlich mal nach, was RTL und die anderen privaten TV-Veranstalter in vielen weiteren 5-Minuten-Beiträgen bisher falsch dargestellt haben.



Oh oh, das wage ich aber mal ernsthaft zu bezweifeln. ^^

Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass RTL sich so einen Faux-Pas in der Berichterstattung leistet wie du selbst richtig geschrieben hast. Ich wüsste nicht, wieso jetzt alle anfangen sollten, diese zu hinterfragen. Das ist bisher nie geschehen, obwohl es genug Gründe gegeben hätte, und das wird auch in Zukunft nicht passieren wenn du mich fragst.


Die Frage nach der Interpretation durch Presse wie Spiegel und Co.:
Klar ist das berechtigte Kritik, die da bei dir mitschwingt, allerdings glaube ich, dass man da auch nicht nur Vorwürfe machen darf. Wenn ein Magazin wie der Spiegel sich möglicherweise unangenehme Auseinandersetzungen mit Politik ersparen möchte, kann ich das nachvollziehen. Überall steckt doch irgendeine Lobby dahinter - die Frage ist wohl viel mehr, wo sie am wenigsten zu sagen hat. Vorallem sind alle irgendwie politisch nicht ganz vorbehaltlos veranlagt, das ist ja auch nichts neues mehr.
Aber wie gesagt, ich glaube, dass es dabei auf die Differenzierung ankommen muss, denn wirklich 100%ig "freie" berichterstattung bekommt man eben nur noch sehr punktuell. Wikileaks nimmt Magazinen doch den Wind aus den Segeln, selbstverständlich wird das, was diese Plattform veröffentlicht dann halt in irgendeiner Weise interpretiert von den Magazinen, wie sollte es anders sein?
Eine wichtige Frage wäre wohl auch noch, ob gerade das so verwerflich ist? Ich entnehme deinem Post da eine gewisse kritische Grundhaltung, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege. ^^
Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht.
Um es kurz zu machen: Ich glaube nicht, dass man das "nicht in die Nesseln setzen wollen" einem Magazins wie dem Spiegel vorwerfen kann. Es ist wohl eher eine Art Schutzreaktion, aber eben auch notwendige Schutzreaktion. 
Wie unbeliebt sich Wikileaks gleichzeitig durch seine Veröffentlichungen gemacht hat, hat man ja in den vergangenen Monaten schon gesehen.


----------



## Asayur (27. August 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> -Snap-
> 
> Das positive aus dem 5-Minuten-Beitrag von der Gamescom ist: Eventuell fragen Leute endlich mal nach, was RTL und die anderen privaten TV-Veranstalter in vielen weiteren 5-Minuten-Beiträgen bisher falsch dargestellt haben. Und der Aufschrei ist selbstverständlich begründet, andererseits aber auch lächerlich: Viele für das "allgemeine Bewußtsein" prägende Darstellung von Bevölkerungsgruppen (hier vor allen Dingen die "faulen, schmarotzenden Arbeitslosen") hätten diesen Aufschrei gebraucht. Nur haben die im I-Net wohl auch keine Lobby.



Dieser Aufschrei wurde im Allgemeinen Gebraucht, andere trauten sich vielleicht nicht, wir haben uns getraut, wir haben für unser Recht auf eine Entschuldigung gekämpft, alles hat irgendwo, irgendwann seinen Anfang, diesmal waren es eben mir. Es sind viele nicht Gamer in diversen Foren gegen die Community vorgegangen, mit "Ihr übertreibt" "Lasst doch den Blödsinn" etc. NEIN, es wurde gebraucht, IRGENDJEMAND musste den ersten Schritt machen, man hätte wieder alles als
"RTL Blödsinn" unter den Teppich kehren können, dass wäre aber richtig falsch gewesen! Irgendeine Gruppe musste diesen ersten Schritt machen, JETZT wehren sich hoffentlich auch andere, jetzt wurde bewiesen, dass die Masse auch gegen RTL vorgehen kann, jetzt steht im Internet,
dass eine Gruppe gegen RTL einen (wenn auch eher "kleinen") Sieg davongetragen hat, wenn nichts gemacht worden wäre, wäre alles in Vergessenheit geraten, RTL wird nur wegen dem NICHTS ändern, aber Betroffene Vielleicht!

Für jeden der jetzt aufsteht und was sagt, für jeden der im Internet Hilfe sucht gegen solche Beiträge, für all jene hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Minatrix (27. August 2011)

Moin 

Der liebe Barlow hat auch was dazu zu sagen 

Barlow on You Tube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqMvRTP9MBk


LG Mina


----------



## TheGui (27. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der liebe Barlow hat auch was dazu zu sagen
> 
> ...



wie von barlow gewohnt, treffender lässt es sich kaum ausdrücken!


----------



## René93 (27. August 2011)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der liebe Barlow hat auch was dazu zu sagen
> 
> ...



Gut das Barlow sich dazu meldet. 
Er hat vollkommen recht. RTL hat wieder versucht gegen eine Minderheit zu schiessen, die aber keine Minderheit ist und sie haben Gegenfeuer erhalten in Form von geringeren Einschaltquoten etc. Ich meine wer will schon RTL, gerade durch diesen "Skandal" noch auf irgendwelchen veranstaltungen haben? Sei es bei der WM in Fußball oder sonst wo. Dort würde es dann heissen "Der Fußballfan sieht genau so aus: Verfettetes Shirt mit Senffleck, Unterhose mit Bremsstreifen... (Hier will ich gar nicht dran denken)" Außerdem geht RTL verdammt viel Kohle durch die Lappen da Spielefirmen sich denken "Hey niemand der unser Produkt haben will schaut mehr RTL also lassen wir das mit der Werbung auf RTL und sparen uns das Geld!" 
Kurz: RTL du hast bei uns versch....aden!


----------



## Konov (27. August 2011)

Schöner Kommentar von Barlow!


----------



## Manaori (27. August 2011)

Mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden, glaube ich. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Barlow und werde in Zukunft allen mit dem Arzt auf die Nerven gehen.


----------



## Saji (27. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> [...] und werde in Zukunft allen mit dem Arzt auf die Nerven gehen.



Jepp, hab den Spruch auch schon verinnerlicht. Onkel Barlow hat es einfach drauf!


----------



## BlizzLord (27. August 2011)

René93 schrieb:


> Gut das Barlow sich dazu meldet.
> Er hat vollkommen recht. RTL hat wieder versucht gegen eine Minderheit zu schiessen, die aber keine Minderheit ist und sie haben Gegenfeuer erhalten in Form von geringeren Einschaltquoten etc. Ich meine wer will schon RTL, gerade durch diesen "Skandal" noch auf irgendwelchen veranstaltungen haben? Sei es bei der WM in Fußball oder sonst wo. Dort würde es dann heissen "Der Fußballfan sieht genau so aus: Verfettetes Shirt mit Senffleck, Unterhose mit Bremsstreifen... (Hier will ich gar nicht dran denken)" Außerdem geht RTL verdammt viel Kohle durch die Lappen da Spielefirmen sich denken "Hey niemand der unser Produkt haben will schaut mehr RTL also lassen wir das mit der Werbung auf RTL und sparen uns das Geld!"
> Kurz: RTL du hast bei uns versch....aden!



Dazu müssten die diversen personen eine Box haben damit man so etwas spürt.
RTL geht das am Arsch vorbei es werden auch weiterhin riesige Mengen diesesn Schrott schauen.

Zitat: Durch 5.640 Haushalte (davon 140 deren Hauptverdiener EU-Bürger ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ist[sup][1][/sup]) mit etwa 13.000 Bewohnern wird für über 34 Millionen deutschsprachige Fernsehhaushalte mit insgesamt zirka 73 Millionen Zuschauern repräsentativ gemessen, welche Teile der Bevölkerung welche Sendungen auf welchen Programmen sehen.


----------



## Kuya (27. August 2011)

Garthel schrieb:


> Nunja...in einer gewissen weise hält sich RTL einfach an die Meinungsfreiheit...sie haben die Meinung "Zocker sind widerlich" und geben diese bekannt.



Also meines Wissens darf ich (_nur ein Beispiel!_):

Zwar der Meinung sein, das "_Angie Mörtel_" eine schlechte Politikeren ist, was dann meine Meinungsfreiheit ist.

aber wenn ich mich Samstag-Vormittags in die Einkaufmeile mit 'nem Schild und einem Megafon stelle, und meine Meinung öffentlich mache, 
dann würde man mich Verhaften, weil ich die Öffentlichkeit gegen sie aufhetze und ihrem Ruf schade!

Mit anderen Worten: Die Leute bei RTL können eine Meinung übr uns haben wie sie wollen, aber sie dürfen diese "Sofern sie uns diskreditiert" nicht öffentlich machen, und andere gegen uns aufhetzen.


Da derartige Klagen aber nicht passieren werden, habe ich all die Jahre zurecht meine Zweifel was unsere Gesetzgebung betrifft, ja gewissermaßen war ich schon in meiner Ausbildungszeit bei einem Anwalt total entsetzt und schockiert von der "Willkür".


Edit: 

Unser Barlow ist ja mal wieder so genial wie eh und je. 
Nicht nur das er die selben Schlussfolgerungen zieht wie ich und viele Andere es seit Tagn auch überall Posten,
Nein, er schafft es "wie üblich" dabei "_doppelt so höflich_" und "_viermal so provokant_" zu sein, wie es mir überhaupt nur möglich wäre...
Ich muss echt meinen Hut ziehen, sein rhetorisches Talent ist echt einmalig.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens darf ich (_nur ein Beispiel!_):
> 
> Zwar der Meinung sein, das "_Angie Mörtel_" eine schlechte Politikeren ist, was dann meine Meinungsfreiheit ist.
> 
> ...



Doch das darf man. 
(Vlt. nicht in einer Einkaufsmeile wegen dem Hausrecht aber auf der Strasse ja.)
Du darfst nur nicht Sachen wie "Angie Mörtel" ist eine verdammte idioten haut ihr doch mal aufs Maul" brüllen.

Das ist doch das tolle an diesem Land man darf sagen was man will wenn man im Legalen Bereich bleibt(also Drohungen, Beleidigungen, und solchen Kram)

Das ist ja keine Hetze sondern nur DEINE MEINUNG.


----------



## Kuya (28. August 2011)

Hmm.. na das ist ja gut zu Wissen eigentlich.
Dann hatte ich das ja falsch eingeschätzt.

Dann vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, Blizzlord.


----------



## Shaila (28. August 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt hat RTL den Bericht gesendet und alle Welt hat es erfahren. Ich hab ja eh aufgehört "fern zu sehen", aber eine solche "berichterstattung" ist echt die Höhe. Meine Frage ist: Was sollen wir dagegen jetzt unternehmen? Sollen wir uns alle aufregen und unsere Freunde dazu auffordern, RTL zu schauen? Mit ebensolchen ausnutzen von Emotionen steigert RTL seine erfolgsquote.
> Aber was ist jetzt die angemessene Antwort darauf? Ich möchte nicht einfach rumsitzen und nichts tun. denn wer passiv bleibt, wird nur noch mehr gehänselt.
> Hat z.B. die Piratenpartei dazu Stellung genommen? Wenn ja, dann schickt bitte Links
> Vielleicht sollten wir zur Feder greifen und einen ausführlichen handschriftlichen Brief abschicken, wo sachlich dargelegt wird, was für einen *hust*Bullshit sie da fabriziert haben und sie solche Beiträge lassen sollen.
> ...



Ich finde wir tun alle das Richtige. Allein schon der kollektive Aufschrei der Massen an Gamern zeugt vom Richtigen. Allein schon diese Diskussion und Reaktion zeugt vom Richtigen. Das Effektivste, was man wohl gegen den Sender tun kann: Die Quoten nicht fördern. Kenne z.B. viele, die während dem Zocken einfach den Fernseher laufen lassen und dann im schlimmsten Fall noch RTL drauf, obwohl Sie es garnicht gucken. Fördert trotzdem die Zuschauerzahl/Quote. Also RTL und alles was dazu gehört aus den Senderlisten verbannen. Konsequent sein. Man kann nicht sagen: "RTL ist scheiße" aber jedes mal RTL schauen.

Ansonsten finde ich es einfach wichtig die Message zu verbreiten. Ein anderes Meinungsbild über RTL zu schaffen. Dieser Thread gehört dazu. Auch wenn ihr es nicht glauben wollt, es gibt Menschen, die N-tv für einen seriösen Sender halten und "Mitten im Leben" (Oder wie es hieß) für echt halten. Deswegen würde ich sagen: Aufklärung ist alles. Und wenn sich genug Leute finden, die den Sender oder bestimmte Inhalte des Senders boykottieren, dann muss der Sender sich ändern. WIR sind immer noch diejenigen, die bestimmen, was gesendet wird.

Sprich die Masse: Wenn sich die Stimmung und die Bedürfnisse der Masse ändern, dann ändert sich das Sendeprogramm von RTL. Man darf niemals die Masse unterschätzen, wenn sie gemeinsam und mit aller Kraft auf ein bestimmtes Ziel hinarbeitet.


----------



## Sharwen (28. August 2011)

Habt ihr das von Spieletipps gehört? Will jetzt keinen dazu auffordern mitzumachen, weil das glaube eh nichts bringt, außer dass der Pförtner keine Post mehr aufmachen mag. 

http://www.spieletipps.de/n_25232/


----------



## Negev (28. August 2011)

Azerak schrieb:


> Allerdings... Personen wie die von 2min 00sek ... sollten sich wirklich mal Gedanken machen wenn sie sich so im TV sehen.



Wie kann man nur auf den gedanken kommen das diese Personen sich wegen irgendetwas erklären müssten? Mein Gott die ham sich hald Verkleidet... und die Typen im Ganzkörper-Kondom (welches Spiel stellte das nochmal dar?) fand ich besonders Originell. RTL hat dummerweiße nur 3 Typen gefunden die im BF Qutfit rumgelaufen sind, perfekt das man da gleich noch ein Klischee mit bedienen kann!

RTL und co. schau ich wirklich sehr selten - Nachmittags sowieso nie und ihre "Nachrichten" darf man sowieso nicht als solche betrachten.

Ich möchte nur 3 Beiträge Posten die ich sehr gut finde:
Explosiv Bericht: Gamescom, ein Kommentar von Barlow 
Anonymous: Nachricht an RTL 
Aufruf an Deutschlands Gamer - Schickt RTL eure verschwitzten T-Shirts


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2011)

Sharwen schrieb:


> http://www.spieletipps.de/n_25232/



Nette Idee, aber ich schenke RTL garantiert kein T-Shirt


----------



## Negev (28. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber ich schenke RTL garantiert kein T-Shirt



Faule Eier tuns auch 

(is dat eigentlich verboten?


----------



## EspCap (28. August 2011)

Negev schrieb:


> Faule Eier tuns auch



Kommt drauf an wie faul. Biowaffen sind verboten


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. August 2011)

Die Gamerszene katapultiert sich mit solchen Kindergarten-Aktionen immer mehr selbst ins Aus.


----------



## Negev (28. August 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Die Gamerszene katapultiert sich mit solchen Kindergarten-Aktionen immer mehr selbst ins Aus.



Wenn ich an einige Hasstiraden auf Facebook, Youtube und co denke muss ich dir zustimmen.
Aber was sollte an derartigen Initiativen kindisch sein? Hier wird doch lediglich gegen etwas Demonstriert und soetwas braucht Deutschland(!) einen aufmerksamen, engagierten Bürger!


----------



## Laxera (30. August 2011)

bin ich auch der meinung - wegschauen ist nicht!

viele sind ja so dermaßen unpolitisch (d.h. die schauen bei dem weg was die politik macht, weil es ja eh nur alles scheiße sei) das es schon wieder stinkt (aka: wer net wählen geht darf z.B. IMHO net über politik meckern, weil er seine chance mit zu helfen was zu ändern einfach weg geworfen hat!) und gehen dann auf demos wie stuttgart 21....sorry, aber irgendwo hört es auf (würde das wählen zur pflicht machen und nur ausnahmefälle von nichtwählen ungestraft lassen!)

was aber nicht heißen soll das ich das was die politiker in den letzten 10 jahren gemacht haben gut finde (gut ich finde das was sie vorher gemacht haben auch net wirklich den bringer, aber besser war es....leute wie willy brandt oder so bei denen sieht man IMHO z.B. noch das sie für das volk was machen wollen und nicht nur für die eigene tasche wie merkel, kohl und vor allem mr. gerhard "gazprom" schröder)


mfg LAX


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Die Gamerszene reagiert sicherlich am intelligentesten und vernünftigsten, wenn sie gar nicht reagiert.
Weil ein richtiger Gamer das gar nicht nötig hat, sich über so einen Müll aufzuregen. ^^

Durch ein Ohr rein, durchs andere wieder raus.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. August 2011)

Ich finds schon richtig das man seinen Unmut mal kund tut aber was das mitlerweile für Ausmaße angenommen hat beschämt mich schon fast.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Gamerszene reagiert sicherlich am intelligentesten und vernünftigsten, wenn sie gar nicht reagiert.
> Weil ein richtiger Gamer das gar nicht nötig hat, sich über so einen Müll aufzuregen. ^^
> 
> Durch ein Ohr rein, durchs andere wieder raus.



der klügere gibt nach begründet die Herrschaftd er dummen 
man soltle sich schon wehren, aber in einem akzeptablen ausmaß. die beschwerden bei der landesmedienanstalt waren richtig und auch das giga video ist in ordnung. was jetzt noch abläuft ist leider zu viel, aber immerhin merkt rtl dann auch mal das man nicht jede gruppe sich ruhig abstempeln lässt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2011)

Mal ein Artikel von der Bild....

http://www.bild.de/s...66578.bild.html

Da ist er bestimmt nicht der Einzige. Traurig ist nur, dass dann (Achtung) "Zeitungen" wie die Bild darauf so reagieren. So kommen nämlich auch Klischees zustande. Unbeteiligte lesen das und denken sich "WoW hat das Leben dieses Mannes zerstört ? Muss ja ein schreckliches Spiel sein".


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> der klügere gibt nach begründet die Herrschaftd er dummen



Wobei ich nicht sagen würde, dass die Dummen herrschen...

RTL ist schon seit vielen Jahren erfolgreichster deutscher Privatsender, nicht erst seit letzter Woche.
Ich glaube nicht, dass wir daran etwas ändern können und auch nicht sollten. Man kann es getrost ignorieren. Was mich viel mehr stören würde, wäre, wenn die Wortwahl auf Politiker oder politische Parteien zurückgehen würde, denn das müsste man deutlich ernster nehmen.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal ein Artikel von der Bild....
> 
> http://www.bild.de/s...66578.bild.html
> 
> Da ist er bestimmt nicht der Einzige. Traurig ist nur, dass dann (Achtung) "Zeitungen" wie die Bild darauf so reagieren. So kommen nämlich auch Klischees zustande. Unbeteiligte lesen das und denken sich "WoW hat das Leben dieses Mannes zerstört ? Muss ja ein schreckliches Spiel sein".



Die Frage ist vorallem auch, was wir aus solchen Artikeln machen und wie wir sie verstehen.

Ich hab den Artikel überflogen und alles was zum Thema Computerspielsucht geschrieben wurde, ist durchaus korrekt. Natürlich wird hier ein einzelner Extremfall geschildert. 
Wenn jetzt ein Gamer daherkommt und sich beschwert, dass der Artikel gedruckt wurde, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Wir WISSEN doch, dass wir nicht alle so sind. Dazu bedarf es keiner Erklärung. Wenn jetzt alle anfangen WoW als Hexenwerk zu verteufeln, heißt das nur, dass diese Leute den Artikel nicht objektiv und differenziert gelesen haben.

Der Artikel sagt nämlich genau genommen nicht aus, dass WoW das Böse an sich ist. Es wird ja nur ein Einzelfall geschildert, wie es kommen *kann*. Als Leser muss man sich dazu denken "...aber nicht *muss*".

Insofern muss ich kurioser Weise hier die Bild in "Schutz" nehmen, weil der Artikel für mich nicht bedeutet, dass WoW immer eine Sucht auslöst und die Wurzel allen Übels ist.
Wenn man es so verstehen will, ist das natürlich was anderes.

Abgesehen davon schreibt die Bild aber trotzdem meistens nur Müll, von daher... ^^


----------



## White_Sky (30. August 2011)

Was erwartet ihr von so einen Billigsender?

Antwort von Giga auf RTL:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR0ovnVO1Uo


----------



## Manaori (30. August 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht sagen würde, dass die Dummen herrschen...
> 
> RTL ist schon seit vielen Jahren erfolgreichster deutscher Privatsender, nicht erst seit letzter Woche.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir daran etwas ändern können und auch nicht sollten. Man kann es getrost ignorieren. Was mich viel mehr stören würde, wäre, wenn die Wortwahl auf Politiker oder politische Parteien zurückgehen würde, denn das müsste man deutlich ernster nehmen.



Aber passiert das nicht schon? Stichwort Killerspiele und WoW soll FSK 18 werden wegen der Suchtgefahr etc. Da wird doch m it ähnlichen "Argumenten" um sich geworfen.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber passiert das nicht schon? Stichwort Killerspiele und WoW soll FSK 18 werden wegen der Suchtgefahr etc. Da wird doch m it ähnlichen "Argumenten" um sich geworfen.



Ja schon, vorallem dieser Christian irgendwas... Name entfallen.
Aber meines Wissens nach wurden da Gamer an sich nicht wegen ihrer Kleidung, ihres Geruchs oder Aussehens verurteilt.

Da ging es bisher ja "nur" darum, dass Spiele als gewaltverherrlichend dargestellt wurden, welche es nicht sind.


----------



## zoizz (6. September 2011)

> *Holger Kreymeier von Fernsehkritik.tv erhielt eine Abmahnung von RTL. Dem TV-Sender missfällt der T-Shirt-Verkauf inklusive des Logos "Scheiß RTL". Der Sender verlangt die Preisgabe aller relevanten Daten des Produktverkaufs. RTL wollte dem Hamburger Videoblogger sogar schriftlich verbieten, deren Schreiben zu veröffentlichen. Kreymeier hat die Abmahnung als Reaktion ungekürzt ins Netz gestellt.*
> Der Videoblog hatte sich in Folge 75 über die Inhalte von "Explosiv - das Magazin" über die angeblich stinkenden Besucher der gamescom aufgeregt. In dessen Folge entstand offenbar das Motiv für mehrere Produkte des eigenen Shops, bei dem der Sender mitsamt seines Logos verunglimpft wird. Das ging dem Kölner Unternehmen zu weit. Die Mitarbeiter der eigenen Rechtsabteilung stellten fest, dass bei der Alsterfilm GmbH (Fernsehkritik.tv) T-Shirts und Pullover samt urheberrechtlich geschütztem Logo von RTL vertrieben werden. Shop-Betreiber Kreymeier habe gegen die markenrechtlich geschützte Verwendung der Wort-Bildmarke verstoßen. Bis zum 6. September soll er eine Unterlassungs- und Verpflichtungserklärung abgeben. Auch verlangt man die baldige Herausgabe der Namen aller Hersteller, Lieferanten, gewerblichen Abnehmer und vieles mehr. Die fragliche Ware sei nach Ansicht der Juristen zurückzurufen und aus den Vertriebswegen des Online-Shops zu entfernen. Abschließend wird ihm mitgeteilt, dass das Schreiben weder wörtlich noch sinngemäß, nicht in Teilen oder als Ganzes veröffentlicht werden darf. &#8222;_Eine Missachtung dieser rechtlichen Grundsätze würde eigenständige Ansprüche auslösen_", heißt es im Schreiben der Mediengruppe RTL Deutschland. Dies darf interpretiert werden als eine Androhung weiterer Abmahnungen.
> 
> Kreymeier kontert, die Verwendung des Original-Logos sei aufgrund der satirischen Verwendung laut BGH gestattet. Zur Forderung dem Fernsehsender seine geschäftlichen Unterlagen preiszugeben, schreibt er auf seiner Webseite: &#8222;_liebes RTL, ich werde sicher keine Geschäftsinterna der Alsterfilm GmbH ausplaudern, *erst recht nicht Euch gegenüber*._" Der Blogger kündigt hingegen an, dass er zeitnah mit dem gleichen Motiv auch noch Aufkleber, Tassen und Mauspads in seinem Shop anbieten will. Die Forderung das Schreiben zu verschweigen sieht Kreymeier als &#8222;*Knebelvertrag*" an, den er nicht unterzeichnet habe. Der Brief hätte einen derart hohen "_Recherchewert_", dass er diesen selbstverständlich veröffentlicht hat.
> ...



Quelle: Gulli.com
Ursprungsblog: fernsehkritik.tv


Das "fraglich" satirische Logo:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eindeutig satirisch, da der original "mein"-Schriftzug eindeutig als Vorlage wieder zu erkennen ist. Auch wenn "scheiß" jetzt nicht wirklich kreativ wirkt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. September 2011)

Da hat er wohl das Urteil des BGH nicht so ganz verstanden.



> *Eine relative Person der Zeitgeschichte muss bei Vorliegen eines anerkannten öffentlichen Informationsinteresses auch dann ein leicht entstellendes Bild dulden, wenn die Fotomontage im Zusammenhang mit einem Artikel veröffentlicht wurde, der sich mit einem Vorgang von großem öffentlichen Interesse beschäftigt.*



Glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass hier großes öffentliches Interesse vorliegt. Im Übrigen werden hier allein durch das Logo Geschäfte gemacht, anders als im BGH-Urteil, wo der kommerzielle Nutzen eher gering war. Abgesehen davon ging es dort um einen Artikel.


----------

